# ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2007)

*أخوتي الأحباء
بمناسبة صوم السيدة العذراء الذى يصومه الأقباط فى مصر من 7 أغسطس حتى 22 أغسطس من كل عام, أقدم لأمي العذراء كل إجلال وتعظيم على عظم محبتها لأبنائها, ونسألها أن تصلي من أجل سلام العالم ومن أجل أن تكون مشيئة الرب على الأرض كما هي فى السماء.
أحبائى, تظهر السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا لستة أطفال فى منطقة تسمي ميدجورجيه بسرايفو منذ سنة 1981 وحتى الأن, ومنذ ذلك الحين تعطي رسائل للعالم تسألهم فيها التصالح مع الرب وصنع سلام معه ومع القريب, وأرجو أن تقبل منى السيدة العذراء تلك التقدمة المتواضعة, ألا وهي رسائلها مترجمة للعربية, وأرجو أن تكون سبب بركة للجميع والرب يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

*رسائل سنة 1981
24 يونيو 1981​حْدثُ الظّهورُ الأولُ بعد الظهر. كانت صورة صامتة وبعيدة ظهرت على قمّةِ بودبردو التي سميت فيما بعد  تل الظّهورِ أو جبل الظّهورِ. حدث الظهور الثاني فى هذا اليوم حوالي الساعة السادسة مساءاً.

25 يونيو1981​هذا أول يومُ يري فيه الأطفال السّتة سيدتنا على التّلِ
قالت العذراء: المجد ليسوع !  
سَألَت إفانكا العذراء عن أمّها التي توفت منذ شهران.  فأجابتها: أنها سعيدةُ. أنها معي 
سأل الأطفال أن كانت سيدتنا سترجع فى اليوم التالى فأجابت سيدتنا بإيماءةِ من رّأسها ِ. 
طلبت ميرجانا أن تعطيهم علامة لكي يصدقهم الآخرين. ميرجانا اعتقدت أنها قد ستستلم العلامة عندما ابتسمَت العذراء . لاحظَت ميرجانا أيضا أنّ ساعتها قَدْ تغَيّرتْ خلال الظّهور.
ودعتهم العذراء قائلة إلى اللقاء يا ملائكتي. أذهبوا في سلامِ الرب . 

26 يونيو 1981​أحتشد ثلاث آلاف إنسان تقريباً جاءوا إِلى جبلِ الظّهور بظهور النور من الجبل . رشت فيكا ماء مقدّس على سيدتنا قائله لها أن تبقى معهم أن كانت هي حقاً مريم العذراءُ . أجابت سيدتنا بابتسامهِ. حينئذ سَألَت إفانكا  لماذا سيدتنا هنا وماذا تريد من الناس ؟  .
أجابت العذراء:  لقَدْ جِئتُ هنا لوجود العديد من المؤمنين الحقيقيين. أريد أنْ أكون معكم وأَنْ أُحوّلَ وأصلح العالم بالكامل
سَألَت إفانكا أن كانت والدتها أرسلت رسائل لها فأجابت العذراء:  أطيعي جدتكَ وساعديها لأنها عجوز.  
أرادت ميرجانا أَنْ تعْرفَ أحوال جدها الذي قَدْ ماتَ مؤخراً, فأجابت العذراء:  أنه بخير 
طلب الأطفال علامة تُبرهنَ أنّ الظّهورَ هو حقاً للعذراء. فأجابت العذراء  طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا.  
سَألَت ميرجانا: من أنتَ ؟  فأجابت  أنا مريم العذراءُ المباركةُ.  
عادت ميرجانا وسألت   لماذا تَظْهرُى لنا ؟ نحن لَسنا أفضل من الآخرين. فأجابت العذراء   أنا لا أَختارُ بالضرورة الأفضل 
سألت ميرجانا: هَلْ ستَرْجعُين؟  فأجابت العذراء: نعم, وفى نفس المكانِ مثل أمس.  
وبينما ماريجا تنزل الجبلَ كانت تنَدْفعُ بشكل غامض إِلى جانبِ التل بقوةِ غير مرئيةِ وأبصرت العذراءَ مره ثانية وكانت تَحْملُ صليب خشبي وتصيح .  سلام ، سلام ، سلام ! كونوا صالحين ! فقط سلام. أصنعوا سلامَ بين اللهِ وبين أنفسكم. إنه ضرورى أَنْ تؤمنوا وأَنْ تَصلّوا ِ، وأَنْ تذْهبَوا للاعتراف

27 يونيو 1981​قالت العذراء: المجد ليسوع  
أراد جاكوف أَنْ يَعْرفَ ماذا تتوقع العذراء من الفرانسيسكان في ميدجورجي.  فأجابت العذراء: أريد أن يثَابروا في الإيمانِ وأن يحموا إيمان الشعب.  
كانت كل من ميرجانا وجاكوف مهمومون لأن الناسَ كَانَ يُعاملونهم ككاذبين وسَألوا سيدتنا أَنْ تَتْركَ علامة للناسِ فأجابت العذراء:  ملائكتي، لا تخافوا من الظّالمينِ. أنهم موجودين دائما 
سأل الأطفال:  كيف يَجِبُ أَنْ نَصلّي ؟  فأجابت العذراء  استمروا فى تلاوة صلاة الرب، صلاه مريم ، والتمجيد يَكُون  سبعة مرات لكن أضيفوا المذهب أيضا. إلى اللقاء يا ملائكتي. أذهبوا في سلامِ الرب . 
قالتْ سيدتنا لإيفان : كُنُ في سّلامِ وكن شجاعاً. 

28 يونيو 1981​أراد الأطفال أَنْ يَعْرفوا ماذا تريد العذراء منهم فقالت العذراء :  أن يؤمن الشعب وأن يُثابرواَ في الإيمانِ.   
سَألتَ فيكا: ماذا تَتوقّعُين من الكهنة ؟  فأجابت :  أن يظلوا أقوياء في الإيمانِ وأن يساعدوكم. 
سَأل الأطفال سيدتنا لماذا هي لا تَظْهرُ إِلى كل شخصِ في الكنيسةِ.  فقالت : طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا . 
أراد الأطفال أَنْ يَعْرفوا إن كانت ستَرْجعُ. فأجابت  نعم، فى نفس المكانِ .  
سأل الأطفال إن كانت تُفضّلُ الصلاةَ أم الترانيم . فأجابت :  كليهما، الصلاة والترانيم. 
سألت فيكا ما تريده العذراء من الجمع المتجمع على التّلِ وطبقاً لأقوال الأطفال أن سيدتنا أجابت بابتسامة وبلمحةِ حلوه وعند هذه النّقطةِ اختفت العذراء، 
صلي الأطفال متمنيين أن تعود لأنها لم تقل إلى اللقاء وذلك كان من خلال ترنيمه ،  أنتَ كلية الجمال  فعادت العذراء ْ.
سألت فيكا العذراء ثلاث مرات  عزيزتي العذراء  ماذا تَتوقّعينَ من هؤلاء الناسِ ؟  فأجابت :  أن يكون إيمان من لم يرى كأيمان من رأى  
سأل الأطفال العذراء مرة ثانية عن العلامة كي لا يفكروا بهم الناسَ ككاذبين. فتلقوا فقط ابتسامة من سيدتنا وقالت لهم  أذهبوا فى سلام الرب  واختفت .

6 يونيه 1981​أراد الأطفال أن يعرفوا إن كانت العذراء سعيدة بروئية عديد من الناس يأتون فأجابت :  أنني أكثر من سعيدة فسألوها  كم من الوقت ستمكثى معنا؟  فأجابت : سأبقى معكم طالما أنكم تُريدوني معكم يا ملائكتي.  سَألوا سيدتنا حول توقعاتها حول أولئك الذينِ جاءوا على الرغم من الحرارةَ والأشواك التي تملأ المكان. فقالت العذراء :  هناك أله واحد، إيمان واحد. فليؤمن الناسَ بشكل قوي ولا يَخَافوا أي شئ . سألوها  ماذا تَتوقّعُى منّا ؟  فأجابت  أن يكون عِنْدَكَم إيمانُ قوى وأنَ تحافظوا على ثقتكم َ.  
أراد الأطفال أَنْ يَعْرفوا إذا كانوا سيكونون أقوياء بكفاية حتى يَتحمّلَوا الاضطهاد بسبب معتقداته. فقالت:  أنكَم سَتَكُونُ قادرَين على ذلك يا ملائكتي. لا تَخَافُوا. ستكونون قادرَين أَنْ تحتملوا كل شيء. يَجِبُ أَنْ تؤمنوا وأن تثقوا بى  
الطبيبة دارينكا غلاموزينا التي تعمل فى الحكومةِ طلبت من فيكا أن تسأل العذراء إن كان من الممكن أن تلمس سيدتنا؟ فأجابت العذراء  هناك يهوذا دائماً لا يؤمن, يُمكنهاُ أَنْ تَقتربَ منى.  بينت فيكا للطبيبَة غلاموزينا أين يمكن أن تُمّدَ يدّها ولمست الطبيبة العذراء. سأل والدي طفلِ مريض الأطفال أَنْ يَتوسّطوا نيابة عن الطّفل ويسَألَوا العذراءُ أَنْ تَشفيه حتى يؤمن الناسَ. فأجابت العذراء  اجعلوهم يؤمنوا بقوه أن الطفل سيشفى. أذهبوا في سلامِ الرب.  
الطّفل شفىَ فى ذات نفس ذلك المساءِ.  
بين30 يونيوِ و31 ديسمبر 1981 كان الأطفال مُطاردون من قبل الشرطةِ وكَانواَ يجبُ أَنْ يَجدوا مكان آمن ْ يَنتظرَون فيه العذراء 

30 يونيو 1981​حَدثَ الظّهورُ في سيرنو على الطّريقِ بين لجبوسكي وميدجورجي. سألت ميرجانا سيدتنا إذا كَانتْ غاضبةَ لأنهم لم يكونوا على التّلِ. أجابت سيدتنا: ذلك لا يهم  سَألتَ ميرجانا إذا كانت سيدتنا سَتكُونُ غاضبة إذا هم لم يرَجعوا إِلى التّلِ لكن ينتظروا الظهور في الكنيسة, بدت سيدتنا ِبطريقةٍ ما كما لو كانت مترددة  لكنها وَافقتْ على أن تَظْهرَ في الكنيسةِ وأضافت :  دائما في نفس الوقت, أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ.  
كَانتَ ميرجانا تَقْرأُ عن الظّهورِ في لوردز بفرنسا واعتقدت بأنّ العذراءَ ستَرْجعُ بعد ثلاثة أيامِ حتى يوم الجمعةِ كما كَانَ في لوردز. على أية حال هذا كان تأويل من ميرجانا .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

*1 يوليه 1981​سأل الأطفال مره ثانية العذراء عن علامة وأومأت سيدتنا برأسها قائلة: إلى اللقاء يا ملائكتي الحبيبة

2 يوليه 1981​أتت سيدتنا وقالت: المجد للرب يسوع المسيح .  
سأل الأطفال مره ثانيه عن العلامة فقالت العذراء  نعم  . سَألوها حتى متى ستَستمرُّ تَزُورهم.  فأجابت العذراء:  ملائكتي الحلوة, حتى إن َتْركَت العلامة, فهناك العديد من الناسِ لَنْ يؤمنوا. عديد من الناسِ سيَجيئونَ هنا ويَرْكعونَ لكن يَجِبُ أَنْ يتحول الناس عن طرقهم ويتوبوا عن خطاياهم.  
سأل الأطفال العذراءَ عن شفاء المرضى فقالت  أنهم سيَجدونَ الرعاية في قوة الإيمانِ  غادرت العذراء المكان قائله: أذهبوا في سلامِ الله ِ.  

10 يوليو 1981​قالت العذراء:  المجد للرب يسوع المسيح , عديد من الشعب قد تحُوّل. البعض منهم لم يكن قد ذهب للاعتراف منذ 45 سنةِ والآن ها هم يذهبوا إلى الاعتراف. أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ . 

23 يوليو 1981​قالت العذراء:  المجد للرب يسوع المسيح 

24 يوليو 1981​مره ثانية سأل الأطفال أسئلةَ تتعلق بالمرضى, فقالت العذراء  بدون إيمان لا شيء ممكن. كل أولئك الذينِ يؤمنوا بقوة سَيُشفون  

25 يوليو 1981​بعد أسئلةِ عديدة حول المرضى، أجابت سيدتنا: الله، يُساعدنا جميعا!  

27 يوليو 1981​سأل الأطفال العذراءَ أَنْ تُباركَ بعض الأشياءِ. فقالت باسم الأبِ والابن والروح القدسِ.  سأل الأطفال مرة ثانية عن العلامة.  فأجابت: انتظروا, سَتكُونُ قريباً. سأظهر لكم ثانية الساعة 11:15 مساءاً. أذهبوا في سلامِ الله 
كان الأطفال يَرونَ السيد المسيح يَعدّهم للألمِ والاضطهاد الذى سيتحملونه, كانت عينيه بنيه، له لحية قصيرة
قالت العذراء:  ملائكتي، لقد جاء إليكم أبني يسوع الذي عُذّبَ من أجلكم، وحتى الآن يتَحمّلَ كل شيء, أنتَم أيضا يا ملائكتي ستتحملون كل شيء.  
رنم الأطفال ترتيلتهم الجميلة وصلّواَ. فقالت العذراء  إنه جميل أَنْ أستمعَ إليكم َ. استمروا في هذا الأسلوب. لا تقلقوا على الآب جوزو (كانت الشرطة قد هددته)  

29 يوليو 1981​ظهرت العذراء في غرفةِ فيكا. فسَألوها عن مريضِه. أجابت العذراء:  المجد للرب يسوع ! أنها سَتُشفي. يَجِبُ أَنْ تؤمن بشكل قوي.  طلب الأطفال أَنْ يُعانقوا سيدتنا وأَنْ تَتْركَ علامة. فأجابت:  نعم . أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ 

16 يوليو 1981​قالت العذراء:  تحملوا مسؤولياتكِم وما تطلبه منكم الكنيسةَ أَنْ فَعلوهَ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

*1 أغسطس 1981​سأل الأطفال سيدتنا عن ما تريده فيما بعد عندما يكبروا. فأجابت العذراء:  أحب أن تكونوا كهنة ورهبانا، لكن فقط إن أردتم أنتم هذا بأنفسكم، أن الأمر يعود لكم أن تقرروه . 

2 أغسطس 1981​سيدتنا تطلب وهي فى غرفةِ ماريجا ومن 40 شخص معها : أَذْهبواَ جميعا إلى المرعىِ  في جومنو. صراع عظيم عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يقع , صراع بين إبني والشيطان. نفوس البشر في رّهانِ فى جومنو, بإمكان كل شخص هنا أن يَمْسّني .  (عندما تلوث فستان سيدتنا مارينكو دَعي الجميع أن يذهبوا للاعتراف ِ.) 

6 أغسطس 1981
عيد التجلي​قالت العذراء:   أنا ملكةُ السلامِ. 

7 أغسطس 1981​سَألتْ سيدتنا الشباب الصّغار أَنْ يَجيئوا إلى جبل الصليب الساعة 2:00 ظهراً كى يَصلوا وقالت:  عديد من الناسِ يكفروا عن خطاياهم, واحد هو من يكفر عن الآثامِ. 

8 أغسطس 1981
قالت العذراء: كفروا عن آثامكم, قووا إيمانكَم بالصّلاةِ وبالأسرار المقدسةِ. 

17 أغسطس 1981​قالت العذراء:  لا تخافوا . أنى أَرْغبُ أن تمتلئوا بالفرح حتى يبدو الفرح على وجوهكِم. أنا سأحمى الأب جوزو.  [ القس كان قَدْ وُضِعَ في الحبسِ. ]

22 أغسطس 1981​قالت العذراء:  الأب جوزو ليس لديه ما يخافه. كل الاضطرابات ستمضى .  

23 أغسطس 1981​قالت العذراء:  المجد ليسوع ! لقد كُنْتُ مع إيفان حتى الآن. صلّوا يا ملائكتي لهؤلاء الناسِ. أطفالي, لقد أَعطيتكم القوة وسَأَعطيها لكم دائما لكم. عندما تَحتاجونني أدْعونني.  

25 أغسطس 1981​طلب بعض الناسِ الحاضرين أن يَلمْسواَّ العذراء فقالت:  لَيسَ ضروريَ أَنْ يَلمْسّونني. كثيرين من أولئك الناس لن يَشْعرُوا بأي شئ عندما يلَمْسّونني. بالنسبة لمسألةِ العلامة فلَيْسَ مِنْ واجِبكمَ أَنْ تصيروا غير صبورين لليومِ الذى ستحدث فيه العلامة.  قالت سيدتنا أيضا أن هناك جاسوسَ بين الجَمّع. 

26 أغسطس 1981​لأن الأطفال كانوا يَرون سيدتنا كَانَ كثيرين يَطْلبواُ نصيحتهم. رد سيدتنا كان : المجد ليسوع. لا تَعطوا نصيحة لأي أحد. اَعْرفُ ما تَشْعرُوا به وذلك سيمضى أيضا. 

27 أغسطس 1981​فى هذا اليومِ سَألَ الأطفال مره أخرى عن أشياء تخص العلامة فقالت العذراء:  قريباً جداً، أَعدكَم. تقووا وتشجعوا. 

28 أغسطس 1981​كان الأطفال يَنتظرواَ العذراء في غرفةِ الأبِ جوزو فلم تَجيءُ. هذه ثاني مرة يحَدثَ ذلك. ذهب الأطفال إلى الكنيسةِ كي يَصلّوا وهناك ظهرت سيدتنا لهم وقالت:  لقد كُنْتُ مع الأبِ جوزو ولهذا لم أجيء. لا تُنزعجُوا إن لم أجيءُ. يَكْفي  أَنْ تصلّوا فى هذه الحالة .  
كان هذا يوم دَخولَ إيفان مدرسة البنات الخصوصيةِ في فيزوكو. قالت له سيدتنا: أنك متعبُ جداً. أسترح  حتى يُمكنُ أَنْ تَجدَ قوة . أذهب في سلامِ اللهِ . إلى اللقاء. 

29 أغسطس 1981​سأل جاكوف سيدتنا بِضْعَ أسئلة: هَلْ ستظهرين أيضا لإيفان في المدرسة؟ فأجابت العذراء :  نعم، كما أظهر لك وعاد فسألها: هل إيفان إفانكوفيك الذي في السّجنِ بخير؟ وأجابت العذراء :  نعم أنه بخير ويَتحمّلُ كل شيء . كل شئ سيمضى. الأب جوزو يُرسل لكمَ تحياتَه.  
كان إيفان في مدرسة البنات الخصوصيةِ يريد أَنْ يَعْرفَ أحوال القرية وقالت العذراء:  ملاكي أنهم يؤدون كفّارتهم بتدفّقُ  سأل إيفان سيدتنا أن كانت ستُساعده هو وأصدقائه في المدرسةِ: فقالت العذراء: عناية الرب تظهر نفسها في كل مكان. اذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ ببركةِ يسوع وببركتي. إلى اللقاء سألت إفانكا إذا كانت العلامة سَتُري قريباً.فقالت العذراء:  مره أخرى ؟ قليلا من الصبر

30 أغسطس 1981​وصلت سيدتنا وسألتها فيكا عن الإشاعاتِ بأن زنزانة الأب جوزو أبوابها لا تُغلق وأنها لا تُغلق بذاتها فأجابت العذراء:  المجد ليسوع ! ذلك حقيقي، لكن لا أحد يؤمن بذلك 
سألت إفانكا عن ميرجانا. فأجابت العذراء: ميرجانا حزينة لأنها وحيدةُ  ثم فقالت العذراء  سأجعلكم ترونها ورأي الأطفال ميرجانا تبكي
بخصوص الشباب الصّغار الذين يَخُونواَ الإيمان, أجابت العذراء:  نعم ، يوجد كثيرين منهم. 
بخصوص المرأةِ التي تُريدُ أَنْ تَتْركَ زوجها لأنه قاسُ عليها قالت العذراء: فلتظل بقربه وتتحمل آلامها. يسوع نفسه يتألم أيضا. 
سألوا عن طفل صغيرِ مريضِ فقالت العذراء:  أنه يَعاني من مرضِ خطيرِ جداً. فليؤمن أبويه بشكل قوي ، حينئذ سيبرأ الغلام سأل جاكوف عن العلامة فقالت العذراء: مره أخرى؟ قليلا من الصبر. 
أراد إيفان أَنْ يَعْرفَ كيف سيَعمَلُ في مدرسة البنات الخصوصيةِ فطمئنته العذراء قائله:  لا تخف فأنا بقربك في كل مكان وفي كل زمان
َسْألُ إيفان عن أهل قريته إن صاروا أتقياء والعذراء قالت:  قريتكَ قد صارت الأبرشيةَ الأكثر حرارة في يوغسلافيا وعدد كبير من الناسِ يمكن تميزيهم من خلال تقواهم وإيمانهم. 

31 أغسطس 1981​سأل الأطفال العذراء عن الشّكلُ الأفضلُ للصوم فقالت العذراء :  الصوم بالخبزِ والماء, أنا ملكةُ السلامِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

*1 سبتمبر 1981​سأل الأطفال أن كان سيكون هناك قداس فى كنيسة كريزيفاك فأجابت العذراء:  نعم يا ملائكتي  
سأل جاكوف يَسْألُ إن كانت توجد فخاخ حول الكنيسة. أجابت العذراء:  ليس هناك شئ مطلقا,ً دعوا الناسُ يَصلّواَ ويمكثوا  في الكنيسةِ على قدر الإمكان 
صلي إيفان مع سيدتنا كي يُعينه الرب يسوع في مهنته وقالت سيدتنا: أذْهبُ في سلامِ اللهِ, لا تخف, أنا بقربك سأحرسك. 

2 سبتمبر 1981​سألت فيكا عن شاب صغيرِ شنق نفسه فقالت العذراء: لقد أخذه الشيطان. هذا الشّابِ ما كَانَ يجبُ أَنْ يَفعل ذلك. يُحاولُ الشّيطانُ أَنْ يتسلط على الناس, أنه يأخذ كل شيءَ في أيديه، لكن قوه اللهِ أقوى وسَيَقْهرُه  
أراد إيفان أَنْ يَعْرفَ ماذا سيفعل هو وأصدقائه في مدرسة البنات فقالت العذراء :  أنت أبني وستظل دائماً أبني. لقَدْ تتبعت طريق يسوع ولن يستطيع أحد أن يمنعك من نشر الأيمان بيسوع الذى ينبغى أن تؤمن به بقوة. 

2 سبتمبر 1981​سأل جاكوف متى ستعلن العلامة, فأجابت العذراء:  مره أخرى؟  قليلا من الصبر. 

4 سبتمبر 1981​صرحت إفانكا وماريجا أنّه لَنْ يَكونَ عِنْدَهُمْ وقتُ كافيُ للصلاه لأنهم فى البيت أيام السبت والأحد وباقي الأسبوع في المدرسة ( ماريجا مستقره في موستار لدى بعض الأقرباءِ ) فقالت العذراء :  ذلك كافي لكم للصلاة. تعالوا هنا أيام السبت والآحادَ وأنا سأظهر لكم جميعا 
َسْألُ إيفان متى ستترك سيدتنا العلامة ؟ فقالت العذراء:  العلامة سَتُعطي في نهايةِ الظّهورِ.  واستطرد إيفان متى سيكون ذلك؟ فأجابت العذراء:  أنكَ غير صبورُ يا ملاكي. أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ. 

5 سبتمبر 1981​قالت العذراء:  المجد ليسوع, أذهب في سلامِ اللهِ يا ملاكي. بركةِ اللهِ ستُرافقك. آمين . إلى اللقاء . 

6 سبتمبر 1981​قالت العذراء:  صلّوا, خاصةً أيام الأحد، كي تظهر العلامة العظيمةَ, عطية الرب. صلّوا بلجاجة وثّباتِ كي ينعم اللهَ على أطفاله العظماء. أذهبوا في سّلامِ يا ملائكتي. بركةِ اللهِ ترافقكَم. آمين . إلى اللقاء 

7 سبتمبر 1981​قالت العذراء:  توبوا جميعا يا من مازلتم هناك. العلامة سَتحين عندما تتوبوا 

8 سبتمبر 1981
عيد ميلادِ العذراءِ​العذراء مريم :  أسألكم فقط أَنْ تصلّوا بلجاجة. الصّلاة يَجِبُ أَنْ تصير جزء من حياتكمَ اليوميةِ حتى تسمحوا للإيمان الحقيقي أَنْ يمد جذوره داخلكم.  
تمني جاكوف عيد ميلاد سعيد لسيدتنا فقالت العذراء:  بالنسبة لي إنه يوم جميل. فيما يتعلق بكم ثابروا في الإيمانِ وفي الصّلاةِ ولا تَخافوا. كونوا في فرح. إنها أمنيتي. دعوا الفرحة تَظْهرُ على وجوهكِم. أنا سَأوصل حماية الأب جوزو.  

10 سبتمبر 1981​يذكر إيفان أنه بعد أن يصلى صلاه جميلةِ يشعر بشعورِ من القلب مَملوء بالحبِّ والفرح,  قالت سيدتنا: أذْهبُوا في سلامِ الله يا ملائكتي. آمين . إلى اللقاء.

13 سبتمبر1981​جاءتْ العذراءُ قُرْب صورة السيد المسيح بعد أن جاء بعض طلابِ مدرسة البنات الخصوصيةِ للاعتراف وقالت  هذا أبوكم يا ملاكئتى . أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ . 

14 سبتمبر1981​أخبرت سيدتنا فيكا : أقيمي هنا حتى لا يكون جاكوف وحيدا . ثَابرْوا أنتم الاثنينِ. أنكَم سَتُكافئُون. 

15 سبتمبر 1981​العذراء مريم:  إن لم يتوب الناسَ قريباً جداً، أشياء سيئة سَتَحْدثُ لهم. 

16 سبتمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: الحرس الوطني لَنْ يَبْقى هنا طويلاً. أنا سأترك العلامة. كونوا صبورين .لا تصلوا من أجل ذواتكم فقط بل صلوا من أجل الأخريين أيضاً, أنكم قد كوفئتم.

17 سبتمبر 1981​فيما يتعلق بأحدِ المرضى قالت العذراء مريم:  أنه سَيَمُوتُ قريباً جداً  
العذراء مريم: ثابرُوا وأنتَم سَتُكافئُون . 

20 سبتمبر1981​العذراء مريم إِلى فيكا وجاكوف : لا تكونا مهملين في صلواتكم. أنى أطلب من  كل منكم الصوم لمدة أسبوعِ على الخبزِ والماءِ. 

30 سبتمبر 1981​العذراء مريم إِلى فيكا وجاكوف : لا تسألا أسئلةَ بلا فائدةَ ألا لمجرد الفضول . إنّ الشيء الأكثر أهمية أَنْ تصلّوا يا ملائكتي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

1أكتوبر 1981​ سأل الأطفال هَلْ كل الأديانِ متماثلة ؟ 
العذراء مريم: " كل المؤمنين متساوون أمام اللهِ . الرب يُعامل كل مؤمن كما يعامل الملك مملكته. فى العالم كل الأديانِ لَيسَت متساوية لأن الناسِ لم يطيعوا وصايا الله. بل رفضوها واستخفوا بها . "
الأطفال: هَلْ كل الكنائسِ متساوية ؟
العذراء مريم:  " فى بعضها الصلاة إلى الرب قويه وحارة وفي البعض الأخر الصلاة فاترة وقليلة. وذلك يعتمدَ على الكهنة فهم الذين يُحفّزُوا الآخرون للَصلاة. وذلك أيضاً يَعتمدُ على القوةِ التي لديهم ْ. " 
الأطفال:  لماذا تَظْهرُي إلينا دوما وإِلى الآخرين الذين لا يتبعوا طريق الله ؟ 
العذراء مريم:  " إني اَظْهرُ إليكم دوما وفي كل مكان وإِلى الآخرين اَظْهرُ من وقت لآخر باختصار. أنهم حتى الآن لم يتبعوا طريق اللهِ بالتمام . أنهم لَيسوا مدركين للعطية التي أعطيت لهم. لذا لا أحد مستحقُّ. بالوقتِ هم أيضا سَيَجيئونَ وسيتبعون الطريق الصحيح. "
6 أكتوبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " القداس المسائي  ينبغى أَنْ يستمر بشكل دائم. قداس المرضى يَجِبُ أَنْ يقام ويحدد له يومِ معين في وقت يكون مناسبا. الأب توميسلاف يَجِبُ أَنْ يَبْدأَ مع مجموعةِ الصّلاةَ . ذلك ضرورى جداً. إن الأبُ توميسلاف يَصلّي بلجاجة. "
7 أكتوبر 1981​عن سّؤالِ بخصوص إن كان هناك وسطاءُ آخرون بجانب المسيح بين الله والإنسان أجابت : " هناك فقط وسيط واحد بين اللهِ والإنسان إنه الرب يسوع المسيح. "
عن سؤال الأبِ توميسلاف بخصوص تّأسيسِ جماعة مثل تلك التي أسسها القدّيسِ فرانسيس أجابت :" الله قَدْ اختارَ القدّيس فرانسيس وانتخبِه وحده . سَيَكُونُ جيد أَنْ نقلّدَ حياته. وفي أثناء ذلك نحن يَجِبُ أَنْ نُدركَ ما يَأْمرنا به الله أن نفعله. "
8 أكتوبر 1981​وَبّختْ سيدتنا ماريجا بخصوص القداس الذى لم تحضره وبقائها مع أصدقائها:
العذراء مريم: " كان من الواجب أن تحضري القداس بدلاً من أَنْ تَرضي فضول البشر. "
10 أكتوبر 1981​العذراء مريم:  " إنه شئ يرجع لكم أَنْ تصلّوا وأن تثابروا . أنا قَدْ أعطيتكم وعود؛ كونوا أيضاً بلا قلقُ. الإيمان لَنْ يكون حياً بلا صلاةَ . صلّوا أكثرَ. "
11 أكتوبر 1981​يسأل الأطفال عن رجل عجوزِ اختفىَ.
العذراء مريم:  " تومو لوفيك قد مات. "
12 أكتوبر 1981​الأطفال: أين الفردوس وملكوت اللهِ ؟
العذراء مريم:  " فى السّماءِ. "
سألوا سيدتنا أن كانت هي والدة الإله وهل ذَهبتْ إلى السّماءِ قبل أم بعد موتها:
العذراء مريم:  " أنا والدة الإله وملكةِ السلام ِ. لقد ذَهبتُ إلى السّماءِ قبل الموت ِ. "
الأطفال: متى ستُتركين العلامة َ؟ " 
العذراء مريم: أنا لم أترك العلامة بعد. أنا سَأَواصل الظهور. الأب جوزو يُرسل لكمَ تحياتَه. أنه يُواجهُ صعوبات لكنه َيُقاومُ لأنه يَعْرفُ لماذا هو يتألم . "
17 أكتوبر 1981​سأل الأطفال عن العلامة :
العذراء مريم: " ذلك شئ يعود إلى أَنْ أحقق الوعد.  فيما يتعلق بالأيمان .اجعلوهم يصَلّوا وأن يؤمنوا بقوه . "
19 أكتوبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " صلوا من أجل الأبِ جوزو وصوموا غداً على الخبزِ والماءِ. أنكَم ستصومون لأسبوعِ كاملِ على الخبزِ والماءِ. صلّوا يا ملائكتي. سأريكم الآن الأب جوزو . "
 ثم أرتهم رؤياَ للأبِ جوزو وهو في السّجنِ وأخبرتهم  أَنْ لا يَخَافواَ عليه لأن كل شيءَ سيكون للخير . 
بالنسبة لمارينكو الرّجل الذي حَمى الأطفال
العذراء مريم: " قليلين من يماثلوه فى إخلاصه . لقد صنع عدد كافي من المطانيات من أجل جوزو. تحمل العديد من العذابِات والآلامِات . "  
إِلى مارينكو شخصياً
العذراء مريم: "أستمرُّ . لا تتْركُ أي أحد يَأْخذُ إيمانك بعيداً عنك . "
20 أكتوبر 1981​سَألَت فيكا سيدتنا أَنْ تتشفع للأبِ جوزو أثناء محاكمته وأن تتوقف محاكمته. رنمت سيدتنا مع الأطفال :" يسوع المسيح في أسمك َ. "بعد اكتمال الترنيمة قالتْ سيدتنا:" أذهبوا في سلامِ الله ِ. "
21 أكتوبر 1981​لأن فيكا كانت مشغولة بالحكم الذى سيصدر على الأب جوزوا وتعلم أنّ سيدتنا لا تحرض على الانتقام توسلت إليها أَنْ تتشفع أن يكون القضاة معتدلين وغير متحيزين 
العذراء مريم: " جوزو بخير وهو يرحب بك بجراره. لا تَخَافواُ على جوزو. أنه قدّيس. لقَدْ أخبرتكم مسبقا أن الحكم لَنْ يُعلنَ هذا المساء. لا تَخافوا فهو لَنْ يدان بعقوبة قاسيه. فقط صلوا لأن جوزو يَسْألُكم الصلاة والمثابرة. لا تخافوا لأني معكم. "
22 أكتوبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " جوزو حُكِمَ عليه  فلنَذْهبُ إلى الكنيسةِ لنَصلّي. "
قال الأطفال ل سيدتنا أنهم حزانى من أجل الأب جوزو. فأجابت: " يَجِبُ أَنْ تَبتهجَوا! "
سأل الأطفال إن كان بريق الصّليبِ ظاهرةُ خارقةُ فأجابت: " نعم، أُؤكّد ذلك. "
كثيرين ممن رَأوا الصّليب يتحول من ضوءِ ثم بعد ذلك إلى صورة لسيدتنا 
العذراء مريم: " كل هذه العلامات من أجل أَنْ يتَقوّي إيمانكِم إلى حين ترك العلامة المرئيةَ والدّائمةَ. "
25 أكتوبر 1981​سأل الأطفال سيدتنا عن النور العظيمِ الذى أبصرته البنات الثلاث عند عودتهم من القداس فى الطريق ورأوا فى النور صورة خمسة عشرَ قديس: 
العذراء مريم: " لقد كانت ظاهرة خارقة  لقد كُنْتُ بين هؤلاء القديسين . "
26 أكتوبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " المجد للرب يسوع, لا يجب أن تسألوا أكثر عن موضوعِ العلامة. لا تخافوا، أنها ستَظْهرُ بالتأكيد. أنى أُنفّذُ وعودي طالما أنكم مهتمين بالصلاة. ثابروا في الصّلاةِ. "
28 أكتوبر 1981​سأل الأطفال إن كانت العذراء قد ظهرت في كريزيفاك فى اليوم السابق لمده ثلاثون دقيقةِ. فأجابت: " نعم هَلْ لم ترونني ؟ " 
بخصوص النّارِ التي أبصرها مئات الناسِ وأبصروا أنها تشتعل لكنها لم تلتهم أي شئ . قالت العذراء: " النّار التي أبصرها المؤمنين كانت ظاهره خارقة. إنها واحدة من العلامات التى تتقدم العلامة العظيمةِ. "
29 أكتوبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " احترسوا يا ملائكتي. هناك أخبارُ كاذبة يَنْشرَها الناسُ. بالطبع أنا سأظهر لكم رحمتي. كونوا صبورين صغيرُين . صلّوا ! "
30 أكتوبر 1981​سأل جاكوف وفيكا سيدتنا عن ظرفِ مَخْتُومِ أراهم إياه موظف حكومي ويرغب فى خداعهم. فأجابت العذراء: " لا تستجيبوا إِلى أي شئ. إنها خدعة سيئة تلك التي يَلْعبونَها عليكم. لديهم مسبقا أخبار كثيرة كاذبة. لا تصدقوهم واستمروا فى الصلاة وفى المعاناة ! أنني سأجعل قوة الحبِّ تَظْهرُ. " 
سأل الأطفال سيدتنا متى يَجِبُ أَنْ يقام قداس عيد الميلادِ. فأجابت: " احتفلوا به في منتصف الليلِ. صلوا ّ! أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ. " وقالت لإفانكا :" صلّي أكثرَ. إنّ الآخرين يَصلّونَ ويَعانونَ أكثر منك. " 
وقالت للأطفال :" أخبروا الشباب الصغير أَنْ لا يَسْمحونَ لأنفسهم أنْ ينحرفوا عن طّريقِ الحق. فليَبْقوا مخلصين لديانتهم."
31 أكتوبر 1981​نعلّمُ من مفكرةِ فيكا أنّ ميرجانا يحدث لها ظهورَ يوميَ في سارايفو حيث أنها طالبُه في مدرسةِ. نصحت سيدتنا ميرجانا كأمِّ حكيمةِ، أُخبرُتها مرتين عن من يجب أن تأتمنه ومن يجب أن تشك فيه، وكيف تَرْدّ على أولئك الذينِ يُوبّخونها ويهاجمونِ الله. سيدتنا تَعْرفُ ونَصحتْ ميرجانا أَنْ تتجنّبَ صديقه لها تريدها أَنْ تتورط فى المخدرات. اقترحتْ سيدتنا بأنّ تُجيبُ على الأسئلةَ فقط عندما يكون ذلك مفيد وأَنْ تَبْقى هادئة وعند ذلك سَتَكُونُ أكثر فائدة. نشرت سيدتنا بهجتها على الأطفال الخمسة المجتمعين معاً وأخبرتهم أن الأبِ جوزو لَنْ يَكُونَ في السّجنِ لأكثر من أربع سَنَوات. بخصوص داني لجولجي سيدتنا قالتْ:" هناك الكثير من المكرُ والمعلوماتُ الخاطئة ُ. "
بعد أن أظهرت العذراء للأطفال جزء من الفردوس أخبرتهم ألا يخافوا ، سيدتنا قالتْ :" كل من سيكون مخلص للرب سيكون له ذلك . "
أكتوبر، 1981​بخصوص التعارض بين الفرانسيسكان وأسقف موستار قالت العذراء:" إنه فى سبيله للحل. ينبغي أن نكون صبورين وأن نصلّىَ. "
بخصوص بولندا قالت العذراء:" سَتكُونُ هناك نزاعاتَ عظيمةَ، لكنها ستنتهي بصعوبة. " 
قالت بخصوص روسيا :" الناس الرّوس سَيَكُونونَ أكثر الناسَ تمجيداً للرب. الغرب قَدْ صنع تقدم حضارى لكن بدون الله َ كما لو أنهم هم الذين كَانوا خالقين لأنفسهم. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

1 نوفمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " ثابروا ! صلّوا ! بدء العديد من الناسِ يُتوب. "
2 نوفمبر 1981​سأل الأطفال العذراء عن أسبابها لأظهار الفردوس لهم فى الأيامِ السّابقةِ. فقالت: " لقد أردت أن أجعلكم تروا السّعادة التي تَنتظرُ أولئك الذين يحْبُّون اللهَ . "
ثم ظهر لهم الرب والإهانات تغطى جسده وعلى رأسه تاج الشوك. وقالت العذراء: " لا تخافوا. إنه أبني . انظروا كيف تألم من أجلكم. وعلى الرغم من كل ذلك فهو كَانَ مبتهج وتُحمّلَ كل ذلك بصّبرِ. "
 ثم قال لهم السيد المسيح:" انظروا كيف تألمت وذقت الموت نيابة عن الجميع ! لقد نلت الغلبة. أنتَم أيضا يا ملائكتي كُونُوا مُثَابَرَين فى في إيمانكِم وصلّوا  حتى تغلبوا أنتِم أيضاً."
3 نوفمبر 1981​ترنيمه " تعال. تعال إلينا أيها الرب" لقَدْ بُدِأتها سيدتنا ثم أشترك الأطفال معها. 
العذراء مريم: " أني دوما في كريزيفاك أسفل الصّليبِ كى أَصلّي هناك . أنى الآن أَصلّي إِلى أبني كى يَغْفرَ للعالمِ آثامه. العالم قَدْ بَدأَ يُتحوّلَ. "
6 نوفمبر 1981​خلال هذا الظّهورِ، اختفت سيدتنا اختفت وأبصر الأطفال رؤياَ مُفزِعةَ لجهنمِ. ثم ظهرت سيدتنا وهى تَقُولُ :" لا تخافوا ! لقد أريتكم جهنم حتى تَعْرفوا حاله أولئك الذينِ هناك . "
8 نوفمبر 1981​ظهرت سيدتنا وهى تقبلَ وتُعَانَقَ بمودة صورة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني.  قائلة: " أنه أبّوكَم ، الأبّ الرّوحي للجميع. ضروري أَنْ تَصلّوا من أجله. "
ثم قالت للأطفال عِنْدَ رؤياُهم للأبِ جوزو في السّجنِ: " هَلْ رَأيتَم كيف الأبَ يناضل جوزو من أجل الله َ؟ "
9 نوفمبر1981​مر الحرس الوطنيُ على الغرفةِ حيث سيدتنا كَانتْ عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ تَظْهرَ. قالت العذراء" لا تخافوا من الحرس الوطني ِ. لا تُثيرواُ أي شخص. كونوا مؤدّبُين مع كل شخصِ. "
10 نوفمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " لا تستسلمُوا. احفظوا إيمانكَم . أنني سَأُرافقكَم في كل خطوة ِ. "
13 نوفمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " المجد للرب يسوع " 
أظهرت سيدتنا للأطفال منظر طبيعي جميل عن الطفل يسوع يَمْشي هناك. لم يكن الأطفال قادرين على تميزه 
العذراء مريم:" إنه يسوع. عند مجيئي وذهابي، رنموا دائماً ترنيمه 'تعالى, تعالى إلينا أيها الرب. "
15 نوفمبر1981​هذا الظّهورِ كَانَ سيَحْدثَ في غرفه الأب جوزو لكن سيدتنا ظَهرتْ بعد ذلك في الكنيسةِ وقالت أن أحدهم قد أخفى أدوات تصنت في الغرفةِ وأردفت :" إن العالم على وشك استلام مسانده عظيمةِ من أبني ومنى حتى يحفظ العالمِ الأيمان القوى. "
16 نوفمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " يُحاولُ الشّيطان أَنْ يَقْهرنا. لا تُجيزوه. أحفظوا الإيمانَ والصوم وصلوا. أنا سَأكُونُ معكم في كل خطوةِ . " 
كَلِماتها إِلى فيكا وجاكوف :" ثابروا بثّقةِ في الصّلاةِ وفي الإيمانِ. "
22 نوفمبر1981​تشرح العذراء الصّليبَ والقلب والشّمس إِلى الأطفال قائلة: " هذه علامات الخلاص: الصّليبَ هو علامة الرّحمةِ مثله مثل القلبِ. الشّمسَ هي مصدرُ النور الذي يُنيّرنا. " 
 مره أخرى أشرقت صورة عندُ مكان الصليب فى كريزيفاك. سأل الأطفال العذراءَ المباركةَ إن كانت هي التى أشرقت, فأجابت: " لماذا تَسْألوني يا ملائكتي ؟ ألَمْ ترونني؟ ينبغي أن يلتمس العالم الخلاص طالما هناك وقتُ. صلّوا بلجاجة حتى تنالوا روحُ الإيمانِ. "
23 نوفمبر 1981​كَانتْ سيدتنا تفوق الوصف وجميلة بشعاع متدفق متعذر وصفه، متألقة, والنور يحيط بها, وقالت " بدأ الناس يُتحوّلوا. أحفظوا الإيمانَ القوى. إني بَحاجةُ لصلواتكم َ. "
26 نوفمبر1981​سأل الأطفال العذراء عن المرضِى, فقالت لهم :" ليكن لكم إيمانُ قويُ ، صلّوا وصوموا وهم سَيُشفون. كُونُوا واثقُين واستريحوا في فرح. أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ . كُونُوا صبورُين وصلّوا لراعى الأبروشية, إلى اللقاء يا ملائكتي العزيزة . "
28 نوفمبر 1981​الكل كَانَ حاضرَ ماعدا إيفان. تعلّقُ فيكا: شعرنا جميعا بسلام عميق حولنا وداخلنا. سيدتنا نَظرتْ إلينا بعذوبة جميلة وقالت  " آه، إنه جميل جداً أَنْ أراكم جميعاً سوياً ! أذهبوا في سلامِ اللهِ يا ملائكتي إلى اللقاء. "
29 نوفمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " ضروري للعالمِ أنْ يخلص طالما هناك وقت، َصلّوا بقوه من أجله ومن أجل أن يكون له روحُ الإيمانِ. "
نوفمبر 1981​تحذر فيكا بأن هذه الرّسالةِ لَيستْ لهم فقط بل للجميع: 
قالت العذراء: " يُحاولُ الشّيطانَ أَنْ يَفْرضَ قوته عليكم لكن يَجِبُ عليكم أَنْ تَبْقوا أقوياء وتُثابرَوا في إيمانكَم. ينبغي أَنْ تَصلّوا وتصوموا,  سأَكُونُ دائما بقربكم. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

2 ديسمبر 1981​سأل الأطفال عن شابِ فجأة فقد ذاكرته و لَمْ يَعُدْ يَعلّمُ أي شئ, فقالت العذراء: " من الضروري أَنْ يُدخلَ المستشفي . " 
سأل الأطفال أسئلةَ أكثرَ, فقالت: " لَيسَ من الضروريَ أَنْ تسْألواَ أسئلة عن كل موضوعِ. "
3 ديسمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " َصلّوا وُثابرُوا فى الصّلاة ِ. "
6 ديسمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " كُونُوا أقوياء وثابروا. ملائكتي العزيزة أذْهبُوا في سلامِ الله ِ. "
7 ديسمبر 1981​نظرت سيدتنا إلى حشود الناسِ وقالت: " الناس يُتحوّلونَ. ذلك حقيقي، لكن ليس الكل بعد. صلّوا وثَابرْوا في الصّلاةِ. "
بعد الظهورِ ظهرت في بيتِ جاكوف رسالة على الحائط بلون الذهب مكتوبة "mir Ljudima"  ومعناها ( سلام للشعب ) 
8 ديسمبر 1981​عيد الحبلِ بلا دنس, أجابت سيدتنا أسئلةَ الأطفال تختص بمستقبلهم. 
العذراء مريم: " أوَدُّ أن تصبحوا جميعا كهنة ورهبان، لكن ذلك لمن يرغب. أنتَم أحرار. ذلك شئ يعود إلى اختياركم. إذا واجهتم صعوبات أو إذا أحتجكم لشيء ما تعالوا إلي. إذا لم يكن لديكم القوةُ على الصوم على الخبزِ والماءِ يُمكنُ أَنْ تعطوا العديد من الأشياءِ. ليس شيء جيدَ أَنْ تستسلمَوا إلى التلفزيون لأن بعد رُؤيةِ بعض البرامجِ فأنكم تكونوا عاجزين أَنْ تَصلّوا. يجب أَنْ لا تَستسلمَوا للكحوليات والسجائر وكافه الأشياء الأخرى. أنكم تَعْرفونَ ما يَجِبُ أَنْ تَعملوه."
ثم ركعت سيدتنا لأسفل ورفعت أياديها وصلت إلى الرب يسوع " أبني الحبيب، أَتوسّل إليكَ أنْ تشاء أَنْ تَغْفرَ للعالمِ خطاياه  العظيمةَ والتي يُهينكِ من خلالها. "
9 ديسمبر1981​بينما كُنّا نَصلّي، تَدخّلتْ سيدتنا:" آه يا أبني يسوع، أغْفرُ هذه الآثام؛ هناك العديد منها !" 
وَقفنَا وأصبحنا صامتين فقالت: " واصلوا الصلاة ، لأن الصّلاةَ هي خلاص الناس ِ. "
11 ديسمبر1981​فيكا سَألَت العذراء أَنْ تعتني بوالديها في ألمانيا, فقالت لها" أَعدُك أَنْ اَحْميهم. كل شيء سيكون جيد . "
12 ديسمبر 1981​أخبرت سيدتنا الأطفال أنها ستكون سعيده لأنهم سيَكُونونَ مع بعضهم خلال العطلة, قالت: " قريباً جداً ستكونون  متّحدين. أنكَم ستكونون قادرَين أَنْ يَكُونَ لديكم وقتُ جميلُ مع بعضكم . "
16 ديسمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " أسْجدُوا يا أطفالي وصلّوا."
18 ديسمبر 1981​رنمت سيدتنا "يسوع المسيح في أسمك" وقالت: " تعالوا ورنموا بفرح. لماذا أنتَم مكتئبين ؟ " وقبل أن تتركهم بَدأتْ ترنيمه "ملكة التسّبحةِ المقدّسةِ "  
21 ديسمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " انتبهوا يا أطفالي . أعدواْ أنفسكم لأيامِ صّعبةِ . كل أنواعِ الناسِ ستأتي إلى هنا. "
24 ديسمبر 1981​العذراء مريم: " احتفلوا بالأيامَ القادمة. ابتهجوا مع أبني ! أحبوا جيرانكم حتى يسود الوئام بينكم . "
25 ديسمبر 1981"الكريسماس"​رأي الأطفال يسوع الرضيع 
العذراء مريم: " أحبّوا بعضكم يا أطفالي. أنتَم أخوةُ وأخواتُ. لا تتُجادلُوا بين أنفسكم.  أعطِوا المجدَ إِلى اللهِ، مجدوه ورنموا له يا ملائكتي. "
30 ديسمبر 1981​رنمت سيدتنا ترنيمة " ملكة التسّبحةِ المقدّسةِ ".
31 ديسمبر 1981​سَألَ إيفان العذراء كيف يُساعدَ القساوسة الشكاكون فيه ولا يَفْهمَون الظّهور. 
العذراء مريم: من الضرورى أَنْ تُخبرهم أنه منذ البدء كُنْتُ وما زِلتُ حامله لرسائل اللهِ إِلى العالم. إنها رحمة عظيمة كيف لا تَثقُون بها. الإيمان عنصرُ حيويُ لكن لا أحد يُستطيع أَنْ يُرغمَ أى شخص أَنْ يؤمن. الإيمان هو الأساسُ ويَتدفّق منه كل شئ ِ ُ. " 
سأل إيفان سيدتنا إن كانت حقا تَظْهرُ تحت الصّليبِ. فأجابت: "نعم ، ذلك حقيقي. يومياً تقريباً أكون تحت الصليب. لقد حمل ابني الصّليبَ وعَانى على الصّليبِ، وبواسطته خلص العالمَ. أني أَصلّي يومياً لأبني أَنْ يَغْفرَ آثامِ العالمِ . "
تقول فيكا: فى البداية قالت لنا سيدتنا: " يمكنكم أن ترجعوا لكن دعوا جاكوف الصغير يمكث معي"  وتُضيفُ فيكا بأنّ سيدتنا تُدركُ أنّ جاكوف ولدُ رائعُ.


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل يناير 1982​يناير 1982 : كنيسة الظّهورِ : انتقل الأطفال فى يناير إِلى غرفةِ على الجانبِ الأيمن لهيكل كنيسة القديس يعقوب. هذه الغرفةِ صارت مشهورة ويعتَبَرها كثيرين أراض مقدّسةِ. في الوقت الحاضر يلقي عديد من الزوار فرح عظيم بالمُشَارَكَةِ في القداس، حدثت فى تلك الغرفة آلاف الظّهورات ويُمكنُ أَنْ تَقُولَ أنّ سيدتنا أقامت بها .
11 يناير 1982 : "اَدْعوكمَ بصفه خاصة جداً أَنْ تُشاركواَ في القداس. انتظروني في الكنيسة، ذلك المكانُ مقبول"
14 يناير 1982 : اليوم فى نحو نهاية الظّهورِ توبخ اثنان من الأطفال مِن قِبل سيدتنا. لم يتمكن الأطفال الآخرون من أَنْ يَسْمعوا تّصحيح سلوكهم لكن تعبيرات وجه سيدتنا أعطتهم إيحاء عن ماذا  كان يدور الحديث. قال الطفلان بعد ذلك أن العذراء كانت رحيمةَ وحديثها لهما كان يتسم بالاحترام . 
18 يناير، 1982 : بخصوص مريضه تعانى من مشاكلِ فى القلبِ قالت العذراء: " هناك أملُ صغير لها. أني سَأَصلّي من أجلها."
20 يناير 1982  أراد الأطفال أَنْ يَعْرفوا إن كان يَجِب أَنْ يُقابلوا أطفال من إزبيسنو الذين يحدث لهم ظهور أيضا. ذكر الأطفال للعذراءَ المباركةَ أن أطفال إزبيسنو قالوا أن العذراء أخبرتهم عن هذا اللقاء فقالت لهم:" لَيسَ من الضروري أَنْ تُقابلوهم." 
أراد موظفون  أَنْ ينقلوا الأب توميسلاف. فقالت العذراء: " إن كان ذلك مشيئة الرب فلينتقل ( الأب توميسلاف رحل مع الأبِ جوزو) عليه أن يترك نفسه لإرادة الربِ. يَجِبُ أَنْ يفكر كثير جداً وعليكم أَنْ تَصلوا من أجله"
21 يناير 1982: سأل الأولاد مره أخرى عن العلامة, فأجابت العذراء: " سَتَظْهرُ العلامة في الوقت المحدد " 
ثم سألوا سيدتنا لماذا يَحْدثُ ظهور في أماكنِ مختلفةِ من يوغسلافيا. فقالت: " أطفالي, ألا تَرون أنّ الإيمانَ قد َبْدأُ ينطفئ وأنه من الضروري أَنْ تيقظوا الإيمان بين البشر؟" 
أراد الأطفال أَنْ يَعْرفوا كيف يُمكنهمُ أَنْ ينالوا السلام كشهادة بين الكهنة, فأجابت العذراء: "بالصوم والصلاة!"
22 يناير 1982 : قالت العذراء عن ظّهوراتِ إزبيسنو . " أنها آتيه من الرب. "
(إزبيسنو تقع على بعد 60 كيلومترِ من ميدجورجي. قال ثماني عشرَ شخص معظمهم فتيات أنه يحدث لهم ظهورُ بين 1982-1983.)


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل فبراير 1982​2 فبراير 1982: سأل الأطفال سيدتنا متى توَدُّ أن يقام عيدَ ملكةِ السلامِ. فابتسمتْ وقالتْ:" أُفضّلُ أنّه يكون فى الخامس والعشرون من يونيو. جاءَ المخلص لأول مرة على ذلك التل فى ذلك  اليوم"
8 فبراير 1982: سأل الأطفال بخصوص شخصِ مريضِ, فقالت العذراء: " ينبغي أَنْ يَصلّي. سَأُساعده فى حدود طاقتي."
وقالت لبعض السلافيين الذين كَانواَ يَصٌلّوا خلال الظّهور :" ُثابروا ُ في الصّلاة . "
9 فبراير 1982: السيدة العذراء: " صلّوا من أجل المرضى. آمنوا بشكل قوي. سأجيء كي أُساعدَهم فى حدود قدرتي. سأسأل أبني يسوع أَنْ يعينهم. الشيء الأكثر أهمية في نفس الوقت هو الإيمانُ القويُ. يعتقد عديد من المرضى أنهم سيكافئون لمجرد مجيئهم هنا وهم لا يؤمنون بالرب ولا حتى بظهورى وبعد ذلك يَسْألونَ مساعدةَ من العذراء ! "
10 فبراير 1982 : سأل كل من جاكوف وفيكا سيدتنا عديد من الأسئلةِ وكانت تُجيبهم. قالوا أن سيدتنا تَحْبُّ الصلاة الربانية وتفضلها عن الصلوات الأخرىِ. وقالوا أنهم لم يسَبَقَ أَنْ رَأوها سعيدة مثلما رأوها خلال تلك الصّلاةِ. رسالة العذراء :" صلوا، صلوا! ضروري أَنْ تؤمنوا بشكل قوي وأَنْ تعترفوا بشكل منتظم، وعلى نفس النمط تواظبوا على العشاء الرباني, إنه الخلاص الوحيد. "
11 فبراير 1982 : السيدة العذراء: " َصلّوا يا ملائكتي، ُثابرواُ ! لا تدعوا العدو يَأْخذ شئ من ممتلكاتكم. تشجعوا. أذهبوا في سلامِ الرب يا ملائكتي. إلى اللقاء."
12 فبراير 1982 : السيدة العذراء: " كونوا أكثرَ هدوءاً، أكثرَ اتزانا. لا تأخذوا جانباً مع الأطفالِ الآخرين. كُونوا حسنى السلوك وورعين ! "
عقب الأطفال بأن العذراء كانت تَصلّي وأياديها مطوية وعندما كانت تَتكلّمُ كانت ترفعهما نحو السماء.
13 فبراير 1982 : قالت العذراء عن طلبه اللاهوت الذين يلازموا الظّهورَ:" خلال الصّلاةِ، شئ واحد يسود على كل شيء. "
14 فبراير 1982: الأولاد سعداء لأن أربعة منهم مجتمعين معا. السيدة العذراء: " كونوا مع بعضكم مثل الأخوةِ والأخواتِ، لا تُجادلواُ. الشّيطان متواجد! أنه يَطْلبُ أَنْ يُحطّمَ. بالنسبة لكم ، َصلّوا وُثابرواُ في الصّلاة. لا أحد سيقدر أَنْ يَعمَلُ أي شئ ضدكم. "
16 فبراير 1982 : السيدة العذراء: " يَقُولُ الشيطان ما يُريدُ. أنه يَتدخّلُ في كل شيء. استعدوا يا ملائكتي لَتحمّل كل شيء. سيحدث هنا أمور عديدة, لا تتعجبوا مما هو آت "
19 فبراير1982 : تقول فيكا فى مفكرتها أنّ الأطفال سألوا العذراء إذا كان يُمكنُ أَنْ يصلواّ " السلام لم يا مريم " فقالت نعم. كانت سيدتنا تبتسم كلما صَلّوها لكن لم تكن تصليها معهم. كتبت فيكا تلك الرُّؤيةِ وقالت أن العذراء يتعذر وصف جمالها، وكل ما كانت تَسْألُ كانت تسمع, وقالت: استمعوا بيقظة فى القداس المقدّسِ. كونوا ُ حسنى السلوكُ . لا تتحدثوا أثناء القداس المقدس "
21 فبراير 1982: السيدة العذراء: " كونوا مع بعضكم، لا تُجادلواُ، ولا تنحرفوا. ملائكتي, سأَجْعلكمَ يقظين. سأرشدكم نحو الطريقِ الذى لا ريب فيه."
23 فبراير 1982: سأل الأطفال عن شخص ما إن كان سيحيى. فأجابت: " لا تَسْألونني المزيد من الأسئلة ! اَعْرفُ كل ما يخص أي  شخصِ مريضِ ومن كل قدرتي سأُساعده. أني َأَصلّي إِلى أبني أَنْ يصنع رحمة مع كل أحد."
25 فبراير 1982:  السيدة العذراء: " ثَابَروا وتشجعواَ. لا تَخَافوا شئ . صلواّ ولا تنتبهواْ للآخرين."
وقالت بالنسبة للأبِ جوزو :" لا تَخَافوا عليه."
28 فبراير 1982 :  السيدة العذراء: " أَشْكرواُ توميسلاف كثير جداً لأنه يُوجّهكمَ بطريقه جيده جداً. أذهبوا في سلام الرب يا ملائكتي !"


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل مارس 1982​1 مارس 1982: السيدة العذراء: " فلتكونوا جميعاً سعداء ولترافقكم بركتي في كل خطوةِ. "
 استجابة لطلب الهيئاتِ اليوغسلافيةِ لنهو اجتماعات صلاه الشباب قالت العذراء:" من الأفضل أن تتوقف اجتماعات الصلاة والتأمل مؤقتاً بسبب الحكومة وستستأنف عندما يكون ذلك ممكنا. "
2 مارس 1982: ابتسمت العذراء لصورتان كبيرتان للباباِ جَلبتهمَا امرأة من أوسيجيك، قالتْ سيدتنا:" أنه أبّوكمَ يا ملائكتي"
بَدأتْ سيدتنا صلاةَ الرب وعند مغادرتها قالت:" أَفْتحواُ البابَ جيّداً، تابعوا القداس بتدقيق! أذهبوا في سلامِ الرب يا ملائكتي! إن تألمتم لأجل قضية عادلةِ فالبركة ستظل تحيط بكم َ. "
4 مارس 1982: قالت العذراء بخصوص امرأة لَيْسَ لديها أطفالُ :" فلتؤمن بشكل قوي أن الرب الذي جاء كى يُعين كل أحد سيعينها هي أيضاً َكُونوا صبورين يا ملائكتي ، لا تخافوا أي شئ . أنا بجانبكمَ وأحرسكمَ. إن تألمتم من أي مشكله مهما كانت أدعونني, وأنا سأجيء فى الحال وأُساعدكمَ بالنّصيحةِ لأفضل الحلول. أذهبوا في سّلامِ الرب يا ملائكتي. إلى اللقاء."
7 مارس 1982 : بخصوص إيفان في مدرسة البنات الخصوصيةِ في فيزوكو قالت العذراء :" أنه هو يَصلّي بشكل جيّد؛ أنه مطيع ويتبع وصاياي."
8 مارس 1982: بخصوص الصبي ذو الستة عشرَ عام الذي اختفىَ منذ أسبوع قالت العذراء:" لقد رحل بسبب العديد من المشاكلِ. هو بنفسه خَلقَ البعض منها."
9 مارس 1982 : بخصوص الشابِ الذى من هادروملجي الذي اختفىَ من بيته قالت العذراء:" لديه مشاكلُ خطيرة. من الضروري أَنْ تَصلّوا من أجله كثير جداً، ملائكتي, إنّ الناسَ َبْدئواَ يتُحَوّلونَ. الصّلوات بدأت ترَفعَ ثانية في البيوتِ بعد أن كان الناس لا يصلون منذ زمن"


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل أبريل 1982​1 أبريل 1982 : سَألتَ ِميرجانا العذراءَ المباركةَ متى توَدُّ أَنْ يُحتفل بها فأجابت العذراء:" أرغب أن يكون عيدَ ملكةِ السلامِ فى 25 يونيوِ، تذكارا لبداية الظهور ِ. "
11 أبريل 1982( أحد القيامة ):  بخصوص تشكيلِ مجموعاتِ صّلاةِ قالت العذراء:" ذلك ضروري، لكن لَيس هنا فقط بل جماعات الصّلاةِ ضروريةُ في كل الأبرشياتِ. "
21 أبريل 1982 : أعطى الأطفال ملخص رّسالاتِ سيدتنا للأبِ فلاسيك, وقالت العذراء:" كوُنُ صبور! كل شيء يتُطوّرُ طبقاً لخطة الربِ. وعوده ستتحقق لمن يستمر فى الصلاة وعمل المطانيات ويتوبُ. "
22 أبريل 1982 : بخصوص العلامات المضيئةِ عند الصليب فى كريزيفاك قالت العذراء: " أنها علامات من الرب ولَيستْ من ظواهر طبيعيه  أن علامتي  إل   S و T  يعنيان "الخلاص"  
24 أبريل 1982 : بخصوص ما الذى يمكن عمله كي يَكُونَ لديهم رعاه أكثر للأبرشيات قالت العذراء:" َصلّوا! صلوا وآمنوا بشكل قوي. قوُلواْ الصلوات التي تتلي الآن ( صلاة الرب، السلام لمريم والتمجيد سبع مرات ثم القرار. ) أعملوا مطانيات أكثرَ. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل مايو 1982​2 مايو 1982: السيدة العذراء: " لقَدْ جِئتُ كي أدعو العالم إِلى التوبة لأخر مره. بعد ذلك أنا لَنْ اَظْهرَ على هذه الأرض "
6 مايو 1982: بخصوص وَضعُ تاريخ ووصفَ العلامة في غلاف مغلق ومختوم ووَضعه في موضع للحفظ قالت العذراء: " كلا! أني ائتمنتكم أنتم فقط. أنكم سَتَكْشفونه عندما َأُخبركمَ. عديد من الناس لَنْ يصدقوكم، اَعْرفُ ذلك، وأنكمَ ستتألمون كثيرا  من أجل ذلك. لكنكم  سَتَتحمّلون كل شيء و سَتَكُونواُ الأسعد فى النهاية."
13 مايو 1982 : بخصوص محاولةِ اغتيال البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني قالت العذراء:" لقد أراد أعداءه أَنْ يَقْتلوه، لكنني حَميته. "
ربيع 1982 : كان الأطفال عند القس في إزبيسنو يَسْألونَ بخصوص إشارات هيرسيجوفينا وعن ظهورات سيدتنا فى العديد من الأماكن فقالت العذراء: " أن الرب هو الذى يَعطيهم يا أطفالي ألم تُلاحظُوا أن الإيمانِ بَدأَ ينَطفئ؟ هناك كثيرين لا يَجيئوا إِلى الكنيسةِ إلا فى المناسباتِ. من الضروري أَنْ تيقظوا الإيمان. إنه عطية من الرب. إنه ضروريَ، أنني سَأَظْهرُ في كل بيتِ. "
قالت العذراء لجاكوف لأنه يصرِخ من أجل مرضَ فيك :" الصّليب ضروري بسبب آثام العالمِ. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل يونيو 1982​23 يونيو 1982 :  رّدود من سيدتنا بخصوص الأسئلةِ التى سألها الأبِ توميسلاف فلاسيك. سألت فيكا العذراء أسئلة الأبِ توميسلاف وأخبرته بالأجوبةُ في السّجلِ الأبرشيِ.
1- الموضوع الأكثر أهمية هو أنتمَ، أتحدوا يا أطفالي. وليَكُنُ السلامُ قائم بينكم. ليكن كل انتباهكم إِلى ذلك. كونوا طائعين ونفذوا ما يقوله لكم الكهنة ووالديكم. داوموا على حضور القداسات واشتركوا فى سر الأفخارستيا. كونوا يقظين جداً فى هذه الأيامِ. سيأتي أناس كثيرين غشّاشون إليكم كي يَغروكم. أنتبهوا لتصريحاتكمِ. أَتوقّعُ منكم فى هذه الأيامِ انضباط خاص جداً ّ. لا تتُحرّكواُ إلى أي مكان ولا تنفصلوا عن بعضكم.
2_ كثيرين من هؤلاء المتحمسونَ جداً سَيَبْردُون. لكن ثابروا وَكُونواُ فخورين بكل كَلِماتي. دعوا الناسُ تصلى كثيراًَ جداً. أجعلوهم يصَلّوا كثيراً من أجل الخلاص ومن أجل الخلاص فقط، لأنه لا خلاص إلا بالصلاة. أجعلوا الناس تائبين لأن هناك العديد من الآثامِ مصدر للغيظ، كلمات اللعنة والأكاذيب وأشياء سيئة أخرى. أجعلوهم يتوبوا ويعترفوا ويتناولون العشاء الرباني.
3_ لا تدعوهم يطبعون كتب عن الظّهورِ قبل مرور التذكار السنوي حتى لا تكون هناك عوائق غير مرغوبةِ.
4_ لقَدْ سَألتموني أَنْ أَحْفظَ كهنه جيدون ومخلصون في هذه الأبرشيةِ حتى يَستمرُّ العمل. لا تخافوا لأن هذه النّعمةِ سَتُعطي لكم . بالنسبة للكهنة فأنا لا اَطْلبُ أي شئ آخر سوى الصّلاةِ بالمثابرةِ والوعظ وأن يَكُونواَ صّبورين حتى ينالوا وعدَ الرب.
5- بخصوص عدد وطبيعةِ الروح القدسِ, أنه له طبيعةُ واحدة فقط هى الطّبيعة الإلهية.
6- بخصوص أن كان  هذا الظّهورِ هو الأخيرَ لى على الأرضِ, نعم  هذا هو الظّهورِ الأخيرُ لى في العالم ِ.
24 يونيو 1982 :  السيدة العذراء: "أَشْكرواُ الناسَ باسمي لصلواتهم وتضحياتهم ومطانياتهم , أجعلوهم يثَابروا في الصّلاةِ والصوم والتوبة واجعلوهم ينتظرون بصّبرِ لإدراكِ الوعد. كل شيء سيدرك بالعيان طبقاً لخطة الرب. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل يوليو 1982​12 يوليو 1982:  بخصوص الحرب العالمية الثالثة, السيدة العذراء:" لَنْ تحدث حرب عالمية ثالثة. "
21 يوليو 1982:  بخصوص المطَهر, السيدة العذراء: " هناك كثير من النفوس في المطهر. يوجد هناك أيضا بعض الأشخاص الذين كُرّسوا إِلى الرب, بعض الكهنة, بعض الرهبان. صلوا من أجلهم، على الأقل صلاة الرب والسلام لمريم والتمجيد وذلك فى السبعة أوقاتَ والمذهب. أني أنصحكم هناك عددُ كبيرُ من النفوس في المطهر منذ زمن طويلِ لأن لا أحد يَصلّي من أجلهم. "
بخصوص الصوم, السيدة العذراء:" أفضل صوم هو الصوم على الخبزِ والماء. بالصوم والصّلاة يُمكنُ أَنْ إيقاف الحروب ويُمكنُ أَنْ تتغير قوانين الطّبيعة. الإحسان لا يُمكنُ أَنْ يحل محل الصوم. أولئك الذين لَيسواَ قادرين على الصوم يمكنهم أحياناً أن يستبدلوه بالصلاة والإحسان والاعتراف, لكن كل شخص ماعدا المرضى يَجِبُ أَنْ يصوم. "
14 يوليو 1982: السيدة العذراء: " أنكم ترحلون إلى السّماءِ بكل الضمير الذى يكون لديكم فى لحظة الموت وستشعرون بافتراق الجسدِ عن الرّوح. من الكذب أن يقول الناس أنهم يولدوا مرات عديدة وأنهم يعبرون إلى أجسامِ مختلفة (نظرية تناسخ الأرواح) .الإنسان يولد مره واحده,  الجسد المأخوذ من الأرض ينحل إلى عناصره الأولية ولنْ يَرْجعَ إِلى الحياة مره ثانيه. الإنسان يأخذ جسد مُمجد ليس له مظهر خارجي. " 
بخصوص سؤالِ حول أن يكون إنسان كل حياته سيئة ويسأل المغفرة قالت العذراء: " أياً كان الشر الذى عمله خلال حياته كثير جداً يمكن أن يذهب إلى الفردوس إن أعترف بخطاياه وندم على ما فعله وتناول من الأسرار المقدسة قبل نهايةِ حياته. "
25 يوليو 1982 : بخصوص جهنمِ قالت العذراء:" اليوم, عديد من الأشخاصِ يَذْهبونَ إلى جهنمِ. الرب يَسْمحُ لأولاده أَنْ يَعانوا في جهنمِ تبعاً لحقيقة أنهمّ قَدْ اقترفوا آثام مهلكه لا تغتفر. أولئك الذين في جهنمِ لَمْ يَعُدْ لديهم فرصه كى يعرفوا الأفضل." 
أجوبة أخرى من سيدتنا أفادت أن الناس الذين يَرتكبونَ آثام خطيرة يَعِيشونَ في جهنمِ بينما هم هنا على الأرضِ ويستمرواّْ فى جهنمِ إلى الأبد . أنهم فى الحقيقة يَذْهبونَ إلى جهنمِ لأنهم اختاروها وهم هنا في الحياةِ وفي لحظه الموتِ.
بخصوص شفاء المرضى قالت العذراء:" لعلاجِ المرضى من المهم أَنْ تصلوا صلوات الأوقات السبعة وأن تصوموا على الخبزِ والماء. إنه جيد أَنْ تضعوا الأيادي على المرضِي وأَنْ تصلّوا من أجلهم وأَنْ يَدْهنَ المريض بالزيت المقدّسِ. كل الكهنة لديهم موهبة من السماء.  موهبة شفاء المرضىِ، يَجِبُ أَنْ يَصلّي الكاهن بلجاجة وبأيمان قوي. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل أغسطس 1982​6 أغسطس 1982 : عن أهمية الاعتراف قالت العذراء: " لابد من وجود أحد ْ يَدْعوَ الناس أَنْ يَذْهبوا إلى الاعتراف مره كل شهرِ خاصةً فى السبت الأول. أنا لم أتَكلّمُ هنا عن ذلك حتى الآن. لقَدْ دَعوتُ الناس أَنْ يَتردّدوا على الاعترافِ. سَأَعطيكمَ فيما بعد بعض الرسائل المؤكّدةِ لهذا الزمن. كُونواُ صبورين لأن الوقتَ لم يحين بعد. أعملوا ما قَدْ أخبرتكم به. عديدين هم الذين لم يلاحظوا. الاعتراف الشهري سَيَكُونُ علاجَ للكنيسةِ في الغرب. ينبغي أَنْ تُنقل تلك الرّسالةِ إِلى الغرب" 
فى تلك اللّيلةِ بعد الظّهورِ ظهر جسمان مضيئان بأشعة ضوئية على الصّليبِ في كريزيفاك وعلى الكنيسة. إيفان ومجموعة شباب كَانوا يَصلّواَ هناك قبل ظهور هذا الضوء. قالتْ سيدتنا: " الآن أنا ذاهبة كي أَعطيكمَ علامة من أجل أَنْ يتَقوّي إيمانكمِ" رأي كثيرين من أعضاءِ مجموعةِ الصّلاةِ هذه العلامة.
10 أغسطس 1982: أخبرت سيدتنا الأطفال بأشياء غير مصرح بنشرهاِ.
11 أغسطس 1982: نال الأطفال توُبيّخ مِن قِبل سيدتنا لتصرفاتهم خلال القداس المسائيِ. لا رسائلُ قَدْ أعطيت.
15 أغسطس 1982 : نالت فيكا وإفانكا سرا جديدا خلال مده الظهور "سّبع دّقائق ". لم يتمكن الآخرون من أَنْ يَفْهموا السر.
16 أغسطس 1982 : صَحّحتْ سيدتنا سّرعةَ وجودة الصلاة للأشخاص الذين فى الكنيسة وأيضا للأطفال. قالت ميرجانا بأنّها تَرى خلال الظّهور أشخاصَ سماويين مثل السيد يسوع المسيح ومريم العذراء والملائكة في صوره ثلاثية الأبعادِ (كما يظهر البشر فى الطبيعة وصور أشخاص من العالم فى صوره ثنائية الأبعاد (مثلما فى الصور الفوتوغرافية), لقد رَأتْ الأبَّ جوزو وإيفان اللذان كاناَ مَسْجُونانُ بسبب إيمانهم وذلك فى صوره متحركة ثنائية الأبعاد .
18 أغسطس 1982 : قالت العذراء بخصوص المرضى : " ليكن لهم إيمان وليصلوا؛ أنا لا أستطيع أَنْ أساعد من لا يَصلّي ولا يَضحّي, الذين في صّحةِ جيدةِ  ينبغي أَنْ يَصلّوا ويصوموا من أجل المرضى. ينبغي أن تعلموا أنه بمزيد من الصلاة وبأيمان أكثر قوه ستعطون عطايا أكثر ومزيد من رحمةُ الرب. " 
بخصوص تخطيط الزواج بين الكاثوليكِ والأرثوذوكسي  قالت العذراء:" فى عيني وفى عيني الرب، جميعهم متساوين. لكن هذا لَيسَ فى أعينكم لأنكم منقسمين. إن كان ممكن من الأفضلُ أن لا تَتزوّجَ من هذا الرّجلِ لأنها سَتَعاني وأطفالها أيضا سيعانون. سَتَكُونُ قادرةَ أَنْ تَعِيشَ لكن بصّعوبة فى طريق إيمانها"
29 أغسطس 1982: بخصوص التقارير بأنّ الظّهورَ قَدْ قَسّمَ الكهنة في هيرسيجوفينا قالت العذراء: " أنا لم أرغب فى انقسامكم . بالعكس أرغب أن تكونوا متحدين. لا تتجاهلوا حقيقة أنني ملكةُ السلامِ. إذا َرْغبتم في نصيحةَ عمليةَ فأنا الأمُ التي جاءتْ من بين البشرِ؛ أنا لا يُمكنُ أَنْ أفعَلُ أي شئ بدون مساعدةَ الرب. ينبغي أنا أيضاً أن أصلى مثلكم. وبسبب ذلك كل ما أقوله لكم: صلواّ، صوموا، ضحوا، سَاعدوا الضّعيفَ, أني آسفة إن كانت أجابتى غير مقبولة منكم. ربما لا تُريدُوا أَنْ تَفْهموها"
31 أغسطس 1982: السيدة العذراء: " أني لا أعد بكل النِّعَمِ. أنى أتلقي من الرب ما اَحْصلُ عليه من خلال الصلاة. الرب قَدْ وَضعَ ثقته الكاملة فى. أني أحمى الذينَ كُرّسواَ لي. العلامة العظيمة قَدْ مُنحت وهى لا تعتمد على اهتداء الناس."


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل سبتمبر 1982​4 سبتمبر 1982: السيدة العذراء: " السيد يسوع المسيح يُفضّلُ أن تخاطبوه أنتم بأنفسكم بشكل مباشر بدلاً من خلال وسيطِ. في نفس الوقت إذا َرْغبُتم أَنْ تَعطوا أنفسكم بالكامل للرب وإن رغبتم بأن أكون حاميتكم فاعْهدواُ لي بكل نواياكم وصومكم وتّضحياتكم كي أستطيع أَنْ أعدها طبقاً لإرادة الرب. "
26 سبتمبر 1982 : بخصوص راهبه فى روما, قالت العذراء:" عليها أن تقَوّى إيمان أولئك الذين ائتمنوها." بخصوص الأبِ روبرت فاريسي والأب فوريست:" أنهم على الطريق الجيد. لقَدْ ثَابروا. "بخصوص الباباِ :" عليه أن يعتبرَ نفسه أبا لكل البشرية وليس المسيحيين فقط. عليه أن ينشر وبشكل لا يكلّ وبشجاعةِ رسالةِ السّلامِ والحبِّ بين كل البشر."
رسائل أكتوبر 1982​1 أكتوبر 1982: السيدة العذراء: " أني سعيدة لأنكم قَدْ بَدأتم تَعدواَّ ملاحظات شّهريةَ عن ذبيحة الصلحِ. ذلك سَيَكُونُ جيدَ لكل العالم. ثَابرواْ في الصّلاةِ. ذلك هو الطّريق الحقيقي الذي يَقُودكمَ نحو أبني. "
رسائل نوفمبر 1982​6 نوفمبر 1982: بخصوص السّرِ الثامن، كانت ميرجانا خائفة وتَصلّي للسيدة العذراء لأجل رّحمةِ البشر, قالت العذراء:" لقَدْ صَلّيتُ, العقاب قَدْ خفض. تكرير الصلوات والصوم يُخفّضانِ عقوبات الرب، لكن لَيسَ من المحتملَ أَنْ يَتجنّبَ التّأديب كلياً. أذهبوا إلى شوارع المدينةِ وأحصوا من يُمجّدُ الرب ومن يُهينونه. إن الرب لَمْ يَعُدْ يَحتمّلُ ذلك. "
15 نوفمبر 1982 : سأل جاكوف سيدتنا بخصوص مرضَ فيكا وأن كان من الأفضل أن تذهب إِلى المستشفىِ في زغرب, لقد سَألَ لأن فيكا لَنْ تَسْألَ راغبة أن تُتْرَكُ الموضوع لإرادة الرب, أجابت العذراء: " إنه من الضروري أَنْ تُرسلَ فيكا إِلى زغرب. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل ديسمبر 1982​18 ديسمبر 1982 : بخصوص الرد على أسقفِ موستار حول مقالته بخصوص الأحداثِ في ميدجورجي, قالت العذراء:" نعم، يَرْدُّ! "
20 ديسمبر 1982 : بخصوص نفس المقالة، أراد الأطفال أَنْ يَعْرفوا هل ضروري إعْطاءِ معلوماتِ موضوعيةِ للمؤمنين  في هيرسيجوفينا, فقالت العذراء: " كلا! "
أيَجِبُ أَنْ يصلي الأطفال فقط مع سيدتنا وأن يسأل الزوار أسئلتهم للكهنة فقط؟ أجابت العذراء: " نعم، من الأفضل أن يصلي الأطفال معي ويَسْأل الزوار الكهنة وينتظروا الحلولِ منهم. في نفس الوقت سَأَستمرُّ أُجيبَ عن الأسئلة التي يَسْألونني. "
25 ديسمبر 1982 : هذه هى المعلوماتُ التي أعطتها ميرجانا إِلى الأبِ توميسلاف فى 5 نوفمبر 1983 ولقد حَملَ هذه المعلوماتِ إِلى الباباِ في 16 ديسمبر 1983.
رسالة الأبِ فلاسيك قَدْ أذيعت تحت عنوان  " هل ظهرت مريم العذراءُ في ميدجورجي؟ " ( باريس،  1984)  خلال ظهور 25 ديسمبرِ 1982, قالت ميرجانا أن السيدة العذراء عَهدتْ لها بالسر العاشر والأخير، وأخبرتها بالتّواريخ التي ستتحقق فيها الأسرارِ المختلفةِ, لقد لخصت العناصر الأساسية من تقريرها دون التقيد بحرفيه كتابته, قالت ميرجانا: " أخبرتني العذراء المبارك أنه قبل ظهور العلامة للبشرية ستحدث ثلاث إنذارات للعالم". الإنذارات ستكون على شكل أحداث تقع على الأرض وستكون ميرجانا شاهده لهذه الإنذارات, ستبلغ ميرجانا الكاهن قبل عشره أيام من حدوث قبل كل تحذير من التحذيرات, شهادة ميرجانا ستكون برهان عن الظهور وتحفيزاً لتوبة العالم. بعد التحذيرات الثلاث ستظهر العلامة فى نفس موقع الظهور فى ميدجورجي وسيراها كل العالم. العلامة ستُعطى كدليل على الظّهورِ ومن أجل دعوة الناس للرجوع إِلى الإيمانِ. السر التاسع والعاشر أسرار خطيرة. أنهم يخصوا التأديبَ عن آثام العالمِ. العقاب حتمي لأنه من غير المتوقع أن يتوب العالم بأجمعه, العقاب من الممكن أن يكون أقل ألماً وذلك بالصّلاة والكفّارة، لكنه لا يُمكنُ أَنْ يُزولَ. تَقُولُ ميرجانا أنّ أحد الشّرورِ التى تهَدّدَ العالم وهو الموجود في السّر السابع، تختص بتجنب الشكر فى الصّلاةِ والصّومِ.  لهذا تحثنا العذراء المباركة على الصلاة والصوم عندما قالت فى أحدى رسائلها:" لقَدْ نَسيتم أنه بالصّلاةِ والصوم ِ يُمكنُ أَنْ تَتفادوا الحروب وتعطلوا قوانينَ الطّبيعةِ. " بعد التّحذيرِ الأولِ سيأتي التحذيران الآخران وفى زمن قليل, لذا سيكون لدى البشر بعض الوقتِ للتوبة. تلك الفترةِ سَتَكُونُ فترةَ نّعمةِ وتّحولِ. بعد ظهور العلامة المرئية، أولئك الذين ما زالواَ أحياء سَيكونُ لديهم وقتُ قليلُ للتوبة. الدّعوة إِلى الصّلاةِ والكفّارةِ تَعْنيانِ أَنْ نَتفادى الشر والحروب، ولكن قبل كل شئ تعني أن ننقذ النفوس. قالت ميرجانا أن الأحداث التى تنبأت بها العذراءِ المباركةِ قريبه. استناداً لهذا, تُصرّحُ ميرجانا للعالم: "توبوا بسرعة, افتحْوا قلوبكمَ إِلى الرب." بالإضافة إِلى هذه الرّسالةِ الأساسيةِ، تروي ميرجانا رؤية لها 1982 عن سقوط بعض الضّوءِ على واجهات الكنيسةِ. لقد تَكلّمتْ عن ظهورِ الشيطانِ ِلها. طلب منها أَنْ تتخلى عن السيدة العذراء وتتبعه فى طّريقِ الحب وسعادة الحياةِ. قالَ لها أنها بسيرها مع العذراء لن يصيبها سوى الألم والمعاناة. انتهرته ميرجانا ورفضته وعلى الفور أعطتها السيدة العذراء الرسالة التالية " اعذريني لما حدث، لكن يَجِبُ أَنْ تدركي أن الشّيطانِ موجود. لقد ظَهرَ فى أحد الأيام أمام عرشِ الرب وطلب الأذن بأن يُخضع الكنيسة لفترة اختبار. والرب أعطاه الأذن أَنْ يُحاولَ مع الكنيسة لمدة قرن. هذا القرنِ تحت قوةِ الشّيطانِ، لكن عندما تحدث الأسرار التى عهدت بها  أليك، ستتحطم قوته. لقد َبْدأُ الآن يَفْقدَ قوته وأَصْبَحَ شرس. أنه يُحطّمُ زيجات، يَخْلقُ ألفرقه بين الكهنة وهو المسئول عن الهواجس والقتل. يَجِبُ أَنْ تَحْموا أنفسكم ضد هذه الأشياءِ من خلال الصوم والصّلاة، خاصةً الصلاة المشتركة. أحملوا الأشياءَ المباركة معكم. ضِعوها فى منازلكم، وجددوا استعمال الماءِ المقدّسِ. "
24 ديسمبر 1982 : السيدة العذراء لميرجانا :" فى عيد الميلادِ سأظهر لك للمرة الأخيرة."
بعد هذا الظّهورِ كانت ميرجانا تبدوا حزينة جداً. صَرّحتَ ميرجانا أنهّ فى يومِ عيد ميلادِ ستظهر سيدتنا لها ثانية كعطية لها لكنها لَنْ تظهر لها بصفه يوميه. ميرجانا كَانت قد أُعطت السر العاشر, السر المُهلك. سيدتنا وَعدتهاْ بأنها ستظهر لها فى عيد ميلادها، الموافق 18 مارس وأن ذلك الظهور سيستمر حتى نهاية حياتها.
25 ديسمبر 1982 : ظهور سيدتنا لميرجانا دامَ 45 دقيقةَ. صرّحُت ميرجانا بأنها ستظل َتَتذكّرُ هذه الكَلِماتِ دائما, قالت السيدة العذراء: " يَجِبُ أَنْ تتجهي الآن إِلى الرب بإيمانِ مثل أي شخصِ آخرِ. أنني سأظهر إليك فى عيد ميلادكَ وعندما تواجهين صّعوبات في الحياةِ. ميرجانا، لقَدْ اخترتكَ؛ لقد عَهدتُ أليك بكل شيء أساسيُ. لقَدْ جعلتك تبصري عديد من الأمور الفظيعة ويجب أن تتحملي بكل شّجاعةِ. فَكّرىْ فى وفكري فى الدّموعِ التى يَجِبُ أَنْ أذرفها من أجل ذلك. لذا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَظلي شجاعة. لقَدْ أدركت الرّسائل بشكل سريع. يَجِبُ أَنْ تفهمي أيضا الآن أنني يجب أذهب َ. تشجعي. "
قالتَ ميرجانا بأنّ سيدتنا أعدتها لهذا اللقاء لمدة شهر. وبأسلوب أموميِ وَضّحتْ لها بأن مهمتها قد تمّتْ وأنها قَدْ تسلمت معلومات كافية.  بينما كانت ميرجانا تشَعرَ بأنّ محادثاتها مع سيدتنا ضروريةَ جداً لروحها، وَعدتهاْ سيدتنا بأنهاّ طالما بَقيتْ قريبةَ للرب فأنها ستُساعدها وتَكُونُ بجانبها دائما، تساعدها في الأوقات الصعبة. لكن يَجِبُ أَنْ تَرْجعَ الآن لحياتها اليوميةِ الطّبيعيةِ, لحياة الفتيات الصّغار اللاتي فى مثل عُمرها. هذا هو عيد الميلادَ الأكثر حزناً لها لأن هذا هو الاجتماع الأخيرِ,  كانت تشعر كما لو أنها قَدْ فَقدتْ الشيء الأكثر جمالاً في حياتها. عَرفتْ السيدة العذراء ألامها وقَدْ فرحتها بأن تَصلّي معها. سُأِلت ميرجانا العذراء أَنْ ترنم وتمجد الرب. صَلّت  ميرجانا هتاف الملكة المقدسة, َتلك الصّلاة كانت تصليها دائما متى كَانتْ وحيدةَ مع سيدتنا. وكما حذرتها سيدتنا كان الشّهر التالي لهذا الظّهورِ شهر صعب. اختبرت ميرجانا الحزنَ، تَجنّبتَ الناس َ، وأغلقت علىْ نفسها في غرفتها حيث انتظرتْ سيدتنا. صَرختْ وصِاحتْ لسيدتنا وشَعرتْ بحضورها. كانت تنتظرَ عيد ميلادها. العديد ممن يَعْرفواُ ميرجانا قالوا بأنه منذ توقف الظّهور وهي قد أَصْبَحَت أكثر اتزانا في حياتها الدّاخليةِ وأيضا فى شخصيتها
27 ديسمبر 1982: بخصوص الاهتمام بوَضعُ التّمثالَ الجديدَ لسيدتنا، ملكة السلامِ في الكنيسة, قالت العذراء :" نعم، ممكن! "هذا التّمثالِ قَدْ نُحِتَ مِن قِبل فيبوتنيك وصَبغَ مِن قِبل لوكا ستوجاناك وفلوريجان ميكوفيك. لوكا أرثوذوكسيُ وعَمَلُ هذا التّمثالِ عِنْدَهُ وسبب بركةُ له.
31 ديسمبر 1982: بخصوص السّنةِ الجديدة, قالت العذراءِ:" َصلّوا وصوموا على قدر إمكانكم! يَجِبُ أَنْ تثَابرواْ في الصّلاةِ والصّومِ. اَرْغبُ أن تمضوا فى السّنةَ الجديدةَ في الصّلاةِ والكفّارةِ. ثَابروا على الصّلاةِ وعلى التّضحيةِ وأنا سأحميكم وسأسمع صلواتكم َ. "


----------



## املا (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

الأخ املا
شكرا لك وربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## man4truth (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

* شكرا على الموضوع عزيزى​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

أخي الحبيب
نشكر الرب الذي يعظم عمله من أجلنا كل يوم, وشكرا لمداخلتك, ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل يناير 1983​1 يناير 1983(مريم العذراء والدة الإله) : بالنسبة لظهورِ سيدتنا إِلى ميرجانا قالت العذراء :" بعد عيد الميلادِ، لن أعد أَظْهرُ إِليها. "
5 يناير 1983 : أخبر إيفان وجاكوف وماريجا وفيكا الأب توميسلاف ما يَتعلّقُ بالمعلوماتِ التّاليةِ: ماريجا قَدْ تسلمتَ سبعة أسرار؛ فيكا قَدْ تسلمَت ثمانية أسرار؛ تسلم كل من جاكوف وإفانكا وإيفان تسعة أسرار؛ وتسلمت ميرجانا الأسرار العشرة كلهم , بالنسبة لأستمراريه دوامُ الظّهور أو لماذا لم تعد السيدة العذراء تَظْهرُ إِلى ميرجانا بعد عيد الميلادِ، فنحن لا نَعْرفُ. السيدة تَدْعونا بشكل ثابت إِلى الصّلاة والصوم والتغير وتؤكّدُ وعودها.بخصوص وقتِ العلامةِ، إنه شهر وسنة، إيفان يَقُولُ :" إنه مُتَوَقّع. "
7 يناير 1983: الأطفال مطالبون أَنْ يُسجّلوا شهادة سيدتنا عندما تُخبرهم عن حياتها؛ لكن حتى يَستلموا الأذن لَنْ يَكُونوا قادرون أَنْ يَجْعلوا هذا المعلومات متاحة للآخرين ِ.
جاكوف سَيَستلمُ معلومات حتى أبريلِ؛ إفانكا حتى 22 مايو ماريجا حتى 17 يوليوِ ولفيكا، هذا الإرسالِ دامَ حتى 10 أبريل 1985 ومَلئ  ثلاثة دفاتر .
10 يناير 1983: ميرجانا كانت مع الأبِ توميسلاف فلاسيك خلال السّنة والنصف التى كَانتْ تَستلمُ فيها رسائل الظهور، وقَدْ عايشت الحبّ والألفة الأمومية من العذراء  وسَألت العذراء  لماذا الرب على نحو خال من الرحمة يُرسلُ الخطاة إِلى جهنمِ إلى الأبد. فأجابت العذراء : " البشر الذين يَذْهبونَ لجهنم لَمْ يعودوا فى حاجةَ لأي معونة من اللهِ. أنهم لا يندمواْ ولا يَتوقّفونَ عن التمرد , لقد صلبوا رأيهم أَنْ يَعِيشواَ في جهنمِ ولا يفكروا فى تَرْكها" 
وعن المطهر قالت السيدة العذراء :" فى المطهر هناك مستوياتُ مختلفةُ ؛ المستوي العميق منها قريبُ من جهنمِ والمستوي العالي منها يُقتربْ تدريجيا إِلى السّماء. لا تغادر الأرواح المطهر فى كل يومِِ، بل في عيد الميلادِ, فيترك المطهر عدد عظيم من الأرواحِ. هناك في المطهّرِ أرواح نصلى من أجلها بحماس للرب, والذين لا قريبُ لهم أو صديق يصلى من أجلهم على الأرضِ يَجْعلهم الرب يَستفيدونَ من صلوات الآخرين. والرب يعطيهم فرصه أن يقتربوا من أقربائهم الذين على الأرضِ من أجل أَنْ يتذكّرَ البشر وجودِ المطهر ولالتماس صلواتهم التى تُرفع من أجلهم وتقترب من الرب, العادل والبار’ أغلبية الناسِ تَذْهبُ إلى المطهر. كثيرين يذَهبَون إِلى جهنمِ. عدد قليل يَذْهبُ مباشرة إِلى السّماءِ. "
12 يناير 1983: كان هناك طاقم تلفزيونِ من أمريكا وكانوا يُصوّرواُ الأحداث في ميدجوجورجي. كَانَ الأب جون بيرتولوكسي الرّاويَ. أسم البرنامج التلفزيوني " مجد الرب ". الاهتمام بشأن الشرطة والظلم ما زالَ مَستمرُّ في ذلك الوقت، لذا فقَدْ قُلِقوا بشأن إمكانية خروج الفيلم خارج البلدة. لذا  فرحوا وفي نفس الوقت اطمأنوا لأن سيدتنا استعملتَ عنوان البرنامج  بشكل ذكي في جوابها. " سَيَكُونُ هناك بعض الصّعوباتِ، لكن سَيَكُونُ ذلك لأجل مجد الرب. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل إبريل 1983​21 أبريل  1983 : قالت العذراء للأطفال وخاصةً لجاكوف: "اهتموا بسلوكَكم خلال القداس" بالنسبة للآخرين قالت :" يَجِبُ أَنْ تَتصرّفوا بأسلوبَ جيّد؛ كُونوا ورعين ومثال جيد للمخلصِ. "
24 أبريل 1983 : رّسالة لطبيبِ إيطاليِ :" إني أُباركه وأُباركُ كل من يَعْملُ معه في المستشفىِ في ميلان، من أجل كل شيءِ  يعملونه. فليستمرّوا ويصَلّوا. إني أُباركُ مرضى تلك المستشفى وكذلك المرضي الذين صَلّيتَ من أجله هذا المساء والذين سوف نصلى من أجلهم. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل يونيو 1983​1 يونيو 1983: السيدة العذراء: " أطفالي الأحباء ! أتَمنّي أنّ يَبْدأُ العالمَ التحول عن طرقه. أفعلوا الآن كل شيءَ يُمكنُ العالمَ من أن يتوب"
2 يونيو 1983: السيدة العذراء : "بالنسبة للرب يسوع أقرءوا ما قد كُتِبَ عنه. تأملوه واحملوه للآخرين. "
3 يونيو 1983 : يحاول الأبِ توميسلاف فلاسيك أن يشكلَ مجموعة صلاةِ، فهَلْ بَدأَ حسناًَ؟ السيدة العذراء: " نعم، إنه جيد. اجعلوه يستمرَّ. ذلك ما يَجِبُ أَنْ يكون كي ترسل الحكومة للأبرشيةِ من يَعْملُ بإيمانِ وحبِّ ؟ صلّوا وصوموا من أجل هذه الرغبة وسَأُخبركمَ فى الوقت المناسب ما يجب عليكم أن تفعلوه" 
يَجِبُ أَنْ يطلب الأبَ توميسلاف من الأبرشيةَ الصلاة والصوم على أمل أن َتَعترفُ الكنيسة بالأحداث الخارقة التى تَحْدثُ في ميدجورجي ؟ : السيدة العذراء : " نعم إنه طريق جيد. صلوا من أجل هذه العطية. صلوا من أجل عطية أن يحل الروح القدس هنا وتشعرون بوجود الرب فيه. " 
12 يونيو 1983: هل يَجِبُ على الكهنة أَنْ يبدءوا عمل جديد حول الكنيسة أو يَسْألُوا ترخيص من الحكومة قالت العذراء:" لا تبدءوا العمل ما لم تستلموا التّرخيصِ من الهيئاتِ. وإلا شخص ما سيخبر الحكومة وتُمنع الأعمال ُ. أذهب وكن لطيف وأطلب التّفويضَ. وسَيُعطي لكم. "
14يونيو 1983 : بالنسبة لما يجب على الكهنة أَنْ يَوصوا به فى الاحتفال بذّكرى الظهور فى الأيام العشْرة من الاحتفال, : السيدة العذراء:" عليهم أن يَعملوا ما يَعتقدوا أنه الأفضلُ لاستمرار الأيمان بالأحداث التى حدثت هنا والتي تتعلق بحضوري وجيد أن يذكروا السبب الذى من أجله يحدث ظهورى"
ربيع 1983:  السيدة العذراء: " ُعجّلوا بتوبتكم. لا تَنتظرواُ العلامة التي قَدْ أُعلنت لأولئك الذينِ لا يؤمنون ؛ ذلك سَيَكُونُ متأخر جدا. أنتم يا من آمنتم استمروا فى إيمانكم واجعلوه إيمان عميق َ. "
24 يونيو 1983 : " العلامة سَتَجيءُ، لا يَجِبُ أَنْ تقلقوا بشأنها. الشيء الوحيد الذى أُريدُ أَنْ أُخبركَم به هو أن تتوبوا. اجعلوا ذلك يكون معلوما لكل أولادي بأسرع ما يمكن. لا ألمُ، لا معاناة لدى أكثر من أن أنقذكم. أني سَأَصلّي لابني أَنْ لا يُعاقبُ العالم لكن, أرجوكم توبواَ. أنكم لا يُمكنُ أَنْ تَتخيّلواَ ما سَيحْدثُ ولا ما سوف يرسله الأبُ السّرمديُ إِلى الأرضِ. لهذا يَجِبُ أَنْ تتوبوا ! اتركوا كل شيء. شكرا لكل أولادي الذين رفعوا صلواتهم وتابوا وصاموا, لقد حملت كل هذا إِلى أبني الإلهي لأنال تخفيفِ لعدالته ضد آثامِ البشريةِ. اَشْكرُ الناسَ الذين صَلّوا وصاموا بلجاجة وسَاعدوني على توبة العالم. "
26 يونيو 1983: السيدة العذراء: " أحْبواُّ أعدائكمَ. صلواّ من أجلهم وباركوهم. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل يوليو 1983​1 يوليو 1983: السيدة العذراء: " شْكرا لكل الذينِ قَدْ استجابوا لندائي. إني أُبارككمُ جميعا. أُباركُ كل واحد منكم. أسألكم فى هذه الأيامِ أَنْ تَصلّوا من أجل ما نويته" 
يوليو 1983 : بخصوص المشكلةِ مع الأسقفِ زانيك والظّهور الأبرشي, السيدة العذراء: " صوموا يومان فى الأسبوع من أجل نواياِ الأسقفِ، أنه يتحمل مسؤولية ثقيلة. إن كانت هناك سأسألكم ُ عن اليوم الثالث . صلواّ كل يومِ من أجل الأسقفِ. "
26 يوليو 1983: السيدة العذراء: " أبنائي الأعزاء ، أوَدُّ أَنْ أدعوكم اليوم إِلى الصّلاةِ بلا توقف وللمطانيات. اجعلوا شباب الأبرشية أكثر حماسا في صلواتهم . "


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل أغسطس 1983​6 أغسطس 1983 : سأل جاكوف سيدتنا عن طلبَ الأسقفِ من الأب بيرفان، الكاهن الأبرشي, بأن يوقف الأطفال عن قَولِ التسبحة وصلاة الرب والسلام المريمي والتمجيد المعتاد فى الصلوات السبعة في بِدايةِ الصّلاة, قالت العذراءِ : " لا تُعارضوه, لا تُثيرواُ أي نزاعاتِ. إن كان ممكن تشاوروا غداً مع أنفسكم. حتى تتفقوا مقدماً على اتفاقية. "
12 أغسطس 1983: السيدة العذراء: " َصلّوا أكثرَ من أجل حياتكم الرّوحيةِ. أعملوا أقصى ما فى قدرتكم.  صلوا من أجل أسقفكم "
23 أغسطس 1983 : بخصوص الكاهن الكنديِ، الأب إملين تارديف, قالت العذراء :" قَدْ أعلن رسائلي ِللعالمِ أجمع . دعْ يسوع ، فقط يسوع ، يَكُونُ في مركز جهوده . "
25 أغسطس 1983 : بخصوص التّوقيفِ وطردِ الأبِ تارديف و الأب راوكورت والدكتور فيليب مادر من قبل الهيئاتِ اليوغسلافيةِ, السيدة العذراء: " لا تقلقوا عليهم. كل شيء في ترتيب الرب. "
29 أغسطس 1983 : بخصوص مجموعة الشباب قبل مغادرتهم لزيارة سيروكي بريجيج في مهرجانِ الشباب, السيدة العذراء: " اَرْغبُ أن تَصلّوا خلال رحلتكمَ، وأن تُمجّدواُ الرب. ستكونوا هناك قادرين أَنْ تقابلَوا شباب آخرون. أحملوا الرّسائلَ التي أعطيتها لكمَ. لا تَتردّدُوا فى التكلم إليهم عنها. بعضهم سيبدأ الصلاة والصوم ما أن تخبروهم، لكنهم سيصيرون متعبين جداً بشكل سريع، وهكذا سيفقدون النِّعَم التي اكتسبوها. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل سبتمبر 1983​5 سبتمبر  1983: بخصوص والدة جاكوف التى توفت, قالت السيدة العذراء :" إن أمك معي, في السّماء. "
12 سبتمبر 1983: السيدة العذراء: " َصلّوا. عندما أَعطيكمَ هذه الرّسالةِ، لا تقنعوا فقط بسماعها. زيِدوا من صلواتكمَ وشاهدواْ كيف سيَجْعلكمَ ذلك سعداءً. كل النِّعَمِ التى تتمنوا أن تنالوها, ها أنا أخبركم بكل ما يَجِبُ عليكم أن تفعلوه كى تنالوها, صلوا ! . "
26 سبتمبر 1983 : السيدة العذراء: " إن أبني يَعاني كثيرَ جداً لأن العالمَ لا يتوب, ليت العالمُ يتوب ويكون فى سلام. "
رسائل أكتوبر 1983​15 أكتوبر 1983: السيدة العذراء: " إن أبني يَعاني كثيرا جداً لأن البشر لا يُريدُوا أن يتصالحوا.أنهم لم يستمعوا إليّ. توبوا، توبوا. "
21 أكتوبر 1983: السيدة العذراء: " الشيء المهم هو أَنْ تَصلّوا إِلى الروح القدسِ كي يؤول إليكم. عندما تأخذوه تكونوا أخذتم كل شئ . يخطئ الناس عندما يلجئون فقط إلى القديسين عندما يَطْلبونَ شيء ما.  أَبْدئوا بدُعوةِ الروح القدسَ كل يومِ. الشيء الأعظم أهمية أَنْ تصلّوا  إِلى الروح القدسِ. عندما ينزل الروح القدس إلى الأرض، حينئذ يُصبحُ كل شيء واضح وكل شيء متغير. "
رسائل نوفمبر 1983​26 نوفمبر 1983: بخصوص أجابه سؤالِ، قالتْ سيدتنا:" الصلاة والصوم. فيما يتعلق بالأهمية الملحة والعظيمة للرسائل لكل البشريةِ. لقَدْ قُلتُ مرات عديدة أن سلام العالمِ في حالة أزمةِ. كونوا أخوةَ بين أنفسكم وأكثروا من الصلاة والصوم  كى تنجون."
30 نوفمبر 1983: السيدة العذراء: " يَجِبُ أَنْ تُحذّرواَ الأسقف قريباً جداً، والبابا، فيما يتعلق بالأهمية العاجلة والعظيمة للرسالة لكل البشر. لقَدْ قُلتُ فى مرات عديدة سابقة أن سلام العالمِ في أزمةِ. بسبب أخوه بينكم ؛ صلوا وصوموا أكثر من أجل نجاتكم "


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل ديسمبر 1983​26 ديسمبر 1983 : رسالة لإيفان بشأن سؤالِ للأبِ لورينتين :" سيدتنا تصلّي من أجل ذلك عسى أن يَتعهّد بذلك، فليَعمَلُ بالصّلاةِ. وهناك سَيَجدُ إلهامه. "
سنة 1983: السيدة العذراء: " إني أعلم أنّ كثيرين لَنْ يصدقوكم، ومن آمن برسالتكم سَيَبْردُ توهج إيمانه الحماسي. ظلوا أقوياء وحفّزواُ الناس عِلى الصّلاةِ الفوريةِ وعلى المطانيات وعلى التوبة. فى النّهايةِ ستكونوا أكثر سعادة . "
إِلى الأطفال :" عندما تَعانوا من صعوباتَ، وتَحتاجواُ شيء ما, تعال إلي. "
بخصوص العلاجِ:" أنا لا أستطيع أن أَشفي. الرب هو العلاجِ الوحيدِ. صلوا ّ! أنا سَأَصلّي معكم. آمنوا بشكل قوي . صوموا، أنبوا أنفسكم. أنني سَأُساعدكمَ طالما ذلك  في قدرتي. سيأتي الرب كي يُساعدَ كل شخص. أنا لَستُ الرب. إني بَحاجُة لتضحياتكمَ ولصلواتك لمساعدتي. "
بخصوص الإيمان:" الإيمان لا يُمكنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ حي بدون صلاةَ. "
بخصوص القداس:" القداس هو أعظم صلاه للرب, أنكم لَنْ تستطيعوا أَنْ تَفْهمواَ عظمته. لهذا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونوا َمنضبطين ومتضعين في القداس، ويَجِبُ أَنْ تَعدواَّ أنفسكم هناك."
إِلى الكاهن الذي يَسْألُ إذا كان من الأفضّلَ أَنْ يَصلّي لسيدتنا أو إِلى يسوع:" أَتوسل إليك , صلى إلى يسوع ! أنا أمه وأتشفع لك أمامه. لكن كل الصلوات يجب أن تكون ليسوع. أنا سَأُساعدُ، لكن كل شيء لا يَعتمدُ على فقط ، بل على قوتك أيضاًَ، وقوة أولئك الذينِ يصلوا"
بخصوص الأرواحِ التى فى المطهر:" إن هؤلاء الأشخاصِ يَنتظرونَ صلواتكم وتضحياتكم َ. "
رسائل ذات مواضيع أخرى​" الصّلاة الأكثر جمالاً هي الصلاة الربانية. "
" الشيء الأكثر جمالاً هو أن تؤمن"
" كل صّلاةِ تكون جيدةُ، إن كانت بأيمان ِ. "
" أبني يُريدُ أَنْ يكسب كل الأرواحِ إليه، الشّيطانُ يجاهد لكي يَحْصلُ على البعض منها. الشّيطانُ يبذل جهدا عظيما كي يَخترقَ صفوفكم بكل قدرته"


----------



## febe (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

ردي هو طوبى للذين امنو ولم يرو


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

أرجو التوضيح


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

*رسائل سنة 1984​*1 مارس  1984  : العذراء مريم: " أبنائي الأحباء لقَدْ اخترتُ هذه الأبرشيةِ خاصّةِ واَرْغبُ أَنْ أَقُودها. أني اَحْرسها وأحبها واَرْغبُ أن يكون كل شخص لي. شكراً لاستجابتكم هذا المساء. اَرْغبُ أن تكونوا دائما بهذا العدد العظيم معي ومع أبني. أشكركم لتلبيتكم ندائي" 
8 مارس 1984  : العذراء مريم: " شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. أبنائى الأحباء في هذه الأبرشيةِ, لقد بدأت توبتكم . بتلك الطّريقِة سيكون كل من سيَجيءُ هنا قادرَ أَنْ يتوب شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي" 
15 مارس1984 : : العذراء مريم: " أطفالي الأعزاء، بطريقهِ خاصة أشكركم على تواجدكم هنا. وقروا دوما القربان المقدس, أني حاضرة دائما عندما يكون الأيمان محل أفتتان منكم حينئذ ستحل عليكم كل النعم, شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائى .
22 مارس1984 : : العذراء مريم: " أطفالي الأعزاءِ؛ أَسْألكم هذا المساء وفي الصوم الكبيرِ أَنْ تحترموا جراح أبني التي نالها بسبب آثامِ هذه الأبرشيةِ. وبالالتصاق بصلواتي من أجل هذه الأبرشية كى تكون آلامه محتمله . شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. اجتهدوا أن تجيئوا بأعداد أكبر. "
29 مارس 1984 : : العذراء مريم: " أطفالي الأعزاءِ؛ أسائلكم هذا المساء أن تثابروا فى التجارب. تأمّلواْ كيف أن الرب  ما زالَ يَعاني بسبب آثامكمَ. لذا تذكروا آلام الرب عندما تتألموا. شكراً لتلبيتكم النّداء. "
5 أبريل 1984 : " أطفالي الأعزاءِ؛ أَسْألكم هذا المساء أَنْ تُبجّلواَ قلب أبني يسوع . بجلوه من أجل جراحِ قلبه. ذلك القلبِ الذى أُهينَ بكل أنواع خطاياكم. شكراً لكم لمَجيئكم ِ هذا المساء. "
12 أبريل  1984 : " أطفالِي الأعزاء؛ أَسْألكَم هذا المساء أَنْ تتوقفوا عن الافتراء, َصلّوا من أجل وحدةِ الأبرشيةِ لأن أبني وأنا لدينا ترتيب خاص ُ لهذه الأبرشيةِ. شكراً لاستجابتكم  ندائي"
19 أبريل 1984 : " أطفالي الأعزاءِ؛ َتعاطفواُ معي. صلوا ّ! صلوا ّ! صلوا ّ!
26 أبريل  1984 : على الرغم من أن اليوم هو الخميس إلا أن سيدتنا لم تعطنا إي رسالة. 
في 30 أبريل سَأل الأطفال السيدة العذراء: " سيدتنا الحبيبة, لماذا لم تعطنا رسالة يوم الخميس  26 أبريل؟" أجابت سيدتنا: " كَانَ لدي رسالةُ خاصّةُ للأبرشيةِ بأَنْ تُيقظوا إيمان كل مؤمنِ، أني لا اَرْغبُ أن أجبر أى أحد أن يفعل شئ لا يشعر به أو يريدهُ. عدد قليل جدا قَدْ قَبلَ رّسائل أيام الخميس. فى البِدايةِ كان هناك عدد أكثرُ، لكن الآن يَظْهرُ كما لو أن الأمر قد أَصْبَحَ شيء عادي لهم. وبعضهم كَانَ وما زال يَسْألُ عن الرّسائلِ فقط بدافع الفضول ولَيسَ للإيمانِ أو الولاءِ لأبني ولى"
10 مايو 1984 :  تأثر عديد من المؤمنين برّسالةِ سيدتنا الأخيرةِ واعتقدوا أنها لن تعد تَعطي رّسائل للأبرشيةِ، لكن هذا المساء قالتْ السيدة العذراء :" أني ما زِلتُ أَتكلّمُ إليكم وأنني انوي أَنْ أستمرَّ. فقط استمعوا لوصاياي."
17 مايو 1984 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أني سعيدُ اليوم لأن هناك كثيرين يَرْغبُوا أَنْ يُكرّسَوا أنفسهم لي. أشكركم ! أنكم لم تخطئوا. يريد أبني يسوع المسيح أَنْ يَمْنحكم نعمه ِ خاصّة من خلالي. إن أبني سعيدُ بسبب تكريسكم. أشكركم لتلبيتكم ندائي."
24 مايو 1984 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ لقَدْ أخبرتكمَ مسبقا أنني قد اخترتكمِ، أنني أم وإنني أحبكم جميعاً. وفي أي لحظةِ عندما تشعروا إن ذلك صعب لكم، لا تَكُونواُ خائفين, أني أحبكم حتى عندما تكونوا بعيدين عنى وعن أبني. اَسْألكم أن لا تجعلوا َ قلبي يَصْرخَ بدموعِ الدّمِ بسبب النفوس التي تضيع بالخطيةِ. لذا َصلّوا ، َصلوا ّ، َصلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء! شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
31 مايو 1984 : " هذا عيدَ صعود السيد المسيحِ. كان هناك أناس كثيرين من الخارج. لم تعطى سيدتنا رسالةُ. اخبرتْ ماريجا أنها ستَعطي الرّسالة يوم السبت، وأَنْ تعلن إِلى الناسِ يوم الأحد.
2 يونيو  1984 :  السبت، عشية عيد العنصرةِ :" أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ اَرْغبُ أَنْ اَقُولَ هذا المساء بأنّه في العشية هذه نصلى من أجل حلول الروح القدسِ على كل عائلاتكمَ وعلى الأبرشية. صلواّ وأنتمَ لَنْ تَنْدموا. سَيَعطيكمَ الرب عطايا وأنتمَ ستُمجّدونه حتى نّهايةِ حياتكَم. أشكركم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
9 يونيو 1984 :  الخميس الماضي، لم تعطينا سيدتنا  مره أخرى رسالة ووَعدَت بأَنْ تعطينا إياها هذا المساء :" أبنائي الأعزاء ِ؛ فى ليلة الغد صلوا لروحِ الحق. خاصةً لمن هم من الأبرشيةِ. إن روح الحق ضروري لكم كى تَحْملواَ الرّسائل كما أعطيتها لكم، لا تضيفوا أي شئ أو تهملوا أي شئ. صلوا أن يُلهمكَم الروح القدس بروحِ الصّلاةِ، حتى تستطيعوا أن تصلوا أكثر. أنا كأم أقول لكم أنكم تصلوا قليلاً جداً. أشركم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
21يونيو 1984 : " َصلّوا ! صلوا ّ! صلوا ّ! شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم النّداء. "
5 يوليو 1984: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَرْغبُ اليوم أَنْ أُقول لكمَ: صلوا  دائما قبل عملكمَ وأنهوا عملكمَ بالصّلاةِ. إن فعلتم ذلك سيُباركَكم الرب وسيبارك عملكمَ. لقد كُنْتمِ فى هذه الأيامِ تَصلّون قليلاً جداً وتعَمَلون كثيراً أكثر من اللازم. صلوا ّ، حتى تجدوا راحة فى الصلاة, شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
12 يوليو 1984 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ يُحاولُ الشيطانِ فى هذه الأيامِ أَنْ يُحبطَ كل خططي. صلواّ أنّ لا تتحقق خطته, سَأَصلّي لأبني يسوع أن َيَعطيكمَ نّعمة أَنْ تختبروا نصرته على تجارب الشّيطانِ. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم النّداء. "
19 يوليو 1984: "أبنائي الأعزاء! لقد اختبرتم هذه الأيامِ كَيف يَعْملُ الشيطان. إني مَعكم، ولا تَخافوا من الإغراءاتِ لأن الرب يَحْرسُنا دائماً. ولقد أعطيتُ نفسي إليكم أيضا وأني أَتعاطفُ مَعكم حتى في أصغر إغراءِ. شكراً لاستجابتكم لندائِي.""
26 يوليو  1984: " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أوَدُّ اليوم أيضا أَنْ اَدْعوكم إِلى الصّلاةِ بلجاجة وأن تدعوا شباب هذه الأبرشيةِ أن يكونوا أكثرَ نشاطاً في صلاتهم. شكرا لتلبيتكم  ندائي. "
2 أغسطس 1984: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أني سعيدةُ اليوم وأشكركم على صلواتكم. صلواّ هذه الأيامِ أكثرَ من أجل توبة الخطاة. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
11 أغسطس 1984 :  سيدتنا لم تعطى رسالة الخميس الماضي. هذا ما قالتهْ لماريجا هذا المساء :" أبنائي الأعزاء؛ صلوا لأن الشّيطان يُحاولُ بشكل مستمر أَنْ يُحبطَ خططي. صلّوا بقلوبكم وفي الصّلاةِ أعطوا أنفسكم للمسيح"
14 أغسطس 1984 :  هذا الظّهورِ كَانَ غير متوقّعَ. كَانَ إيفان يَصلّي في داره وبعد ذلك بدء يستعد للذهاب لخدمه المساء فى الكنيسةِ عندما ظَهرتْ سيدتنا إليه وسَألته أَنْ يتلوا هذه الرّسالةِ على الناسِ:" أطلب من الناسَ أَنْ يَصلّوا معي هذه الأيام. صلوا كثيراً ِ. صوموا بصرامة يومى الأربعاء والجمعة. صلوا يومياً على الأقل صلاه واحده من الصلوات السبع " سيدتنا طالبت الناسَ أَنْ يَقْبلوا هذه الرّسالةِ بإرادة قويه. طلبت هذا خاصة من ِ من الأبرشيين ومن المؤمنون الذين من الأماكنِ المحيطةِ.
16 أغسطس 1984: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أرجوكم جميعا وخاصةً الذين من هذه الأبرشيةِ، أَنْ تَعِيشواَ رسائلي وتتلوها على كل من تقابلونهم. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
23 أغسطس  1984 : " َصلّوا ! صلوا ّ! صلوا ّ! " 
ماريجا أعلمتنا أن هذا ما قالته السيدة للناس ، خاصة ًللشباب أَنْ يضبطوا أنفسهم في الكنيسة خلال القداس .
30 أغسطس  1984 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ الصّليب كَانَ في ترتيب الرب عندما شيدتموه. خاصةً هذه الأيامِ أذهبوا إلى التّلَ وصلوا تحت الصّليب. إني بَحاجةُ لصلواتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم النّداء. "
6 سبتمبر 1984 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ بدون صلاة ليس هناك سلام ُ. لهذا اَقُولُ إليكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء، صلّوا تحت الصّليبِ من أجل السّلامِ. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
13 سبتمبر  1984 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ إني بحاجة لصلواتكمَ بشكل مستمر. أنكم تتساءلون فيما كل هذه الصلوات. التفتوا حولكم يا أطفالي الأعزاء وأنتمَ سَتَروا كيف أن خطايا العالم قد ملئت الأرض ِ. لهذا صلوا ، صلوا أن يغزوكم يسوع. شكراً لتلبيتكم النّداء. "
20 سبتمبر 1984 :  " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اليوم أسألكم أَنْ تبدءوا الصوم من قلوبكم َ. هناك أناس كثيرين يصومون فقط لأن الآخرون صائمين. لقد أَصْبَحَ هذا عُرف لا أحد يُريدُ أن يوقفه. أطلب من هذه الأبرشيةِ الصوم كعرفان جميل للرب لسماحه لى أن أكون معكم فى هذه الأبرشيةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، صوموا وصلوا بقلوبكم َ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
27 سبتمبر 1984: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ صلواتكمَ قَدْ سَاعدتْ أن تتحقق ترتيباتى. صلواّ باستمرار من أجل تحقيقها بالكامل, توسلوا إلى عائلات الأبرشية أن يصلوا صلاة التسبحهَ. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائى "


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل عام 1985​3 يناير 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ لقَدْ مَنحتكم الرب العديد من النِّعَمِ فى هذه أيامِ. ليكن هذا الأسبوعِ أسبوعَ شّكرِ عن كل العطايا التى منحها الرب لكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
10 يناير 1985: " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أُريدُ أن أشكركم اليوم على كل تضحياتكم. اَشْكرُ أولئك الذينَ صاروا أعزاء عِلى قلبي وقَدْ جاءوا إلىَ هنا مسرورين. هناك العديد من الأبرشيين الذين لا يَستمعواُ للرسائل. لكن، بسبب القريبين إِلى قلبي، أَعطي رسائل للأبرشية. وسَأَستمرُّ فى إعْطائها لأني أحبكم وأَريد أَنْ تَنْشروها بقلوبكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم النّداء. "
14 يناير 1985: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ الشّيطان قويُ جداً لذلك يَرْغبُ بكل قوته أَنْ يشوش على خططي التي بَدأتهاُ معكم. صلوا، وصلّوا فقط، لا تتوقفوا للّحظةِ واحدة. وأنا سَأَصلّي إِلى أبني أن تُدرك كل خططي التى بدأتها. َكُونوا صبورين ووصلوا الصّلواتِ! ولا تَسْمحوا للشّيطانِ أن يثبط هممكم. أنه له تأثيرُ قويُ على العالمِ. كونوا  حذرينُ!" 
17 يناير 1985 : " فى هذه الأيام يُقاتلُ الشيطانِ بشكل مخادع ضد هذا الأبرشية وأنتم يا أبنائي الأعزاء نائمينُ في الصّلاةِ وبعضكم لا يذهب للقداس, ثَابرواْ في هذه الأيامِ ضد الإغراءات. شكراً لتلبيتكم  ندائي. "
24 يناير 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ لقَدْ ذُقتِم فى هذه الأيامِ حلاوة الرب من ِ خلال تّجديدِ أبرشيتكم. إن الشّيطان يَعْملُ بأكثر قسوة كى يَأْخذَ الفرح من كل واحد منكم. من خلال الصّلاةِ يمكنكم انتزاع سلاحه بالكلية وتَضْمنون سعادتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي"
31 يناير 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أريد اليوم أَنْ أقول لكم أَفْتحَوا قلوبكَ للرب كما تشتاق الزّهورِ في الربيع للشّمسِ. أنا أمكم وأُريدكمَ دائما أنْ تَكُونَ مقربين إِلى الأبِ، الذي سيَعطي عطايا وفيرة إلى قلوبكم  دائماِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
7 فبراير 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ الشّيطان يُظهرُ نفسه في هذا الأبرشية فى هذه الأيام  بصفة خاضه. صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن تتحقق خطه الرب وأن كل يتحول عملِ الشّيطانِ إِلى مجد اللهِ. لقَدْ بَقيتُ معكم طيلة هذا الوقت لأُساعدكم فى تجاربكم العظيمة. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
14 فبراير 1985: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اليوم هو يوم إعطاء الرّسالة لهذه الأبرشيةِ، لكن الأبرشيةَ الكاملةَ لا تَقْبلُ الرّسائل ولا تَعِيشها. أني حزينة واَرْغب يا أبنائي أَنْ تَستمعواَ إليّ وأَنْ تعِيشواَ رسائلي. جميع العائلات ينبغى أَن تصلىّ صلاةَ عائليةَ وأن تقرأ الإنجيل. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
21 فبراير 1985: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ من يوم إلى يوم أنا أناشدكم أن تتجددوا وتصلوا ِ في الأبرشيةِ. لكنكم لا تقبلون. أُناشدكم اليوم لأخر مره, هذه أيام الصوم الكبيرِ؛ وأنتم والأبرشيةِ في الصوم الكبيرِ، تستطيعوا أَنْ تتحركوا نحو محبة ندائي. إن لم تفعلوا ذلك فأنا لا اَرْغبُ أَنْ أَعطيكم الرّسائل التى أجاز لى الرب أن أعطيها لكم . شكراً لكم لتلبية ندائي. "
28 فبراير 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تَعِيشَوا هذا الأسبوع عبارة  " أَحْبواُّ الرب ". أبنائي الأعزاء، بالحبِّ سَتُنجزون كل شيء، حتى ما تَعتقدُوه أنه مستحيلُ. الرب يريد أن تكون له بالكامل . وأنا أُريدُ ذلك جداً. شكراً لكم لتلبية ندائي. "
7 مارس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تُجدّدوا الصلاة في عائلاتكم. أبنائي الأعزاء, شجعوا الصغار أن يَصلوا وأن يذهبوا للقداس, شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
14 مارس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ فى حياتكمَ لديكم الخبرة بالنور والظّلمة. الرب يعطى كل شخص معرفة الخير والشر. أني اَدْعوكَ إِلى النور الذى ينبغى أن تحملوه إلى كل الناس الذين في ظّلمةِ. من يومِ إِلى يوم سيأتي الناس الذين في ظّلمة إِلى بيوتكمِ. أعطوهم النور يا أبنائي الأعزاء. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم  ندائي. " 
21 مارس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أُريدُ أَنْ أَعطيكمَ رّسائل ولهذا اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أيضا أَنْ تَعِيشوا رسائلي وأن تقبلوها. أبنائي الأعزاء، إني أَحْبّكَم ولقَدْ اخترتُ هذه الأبرشية. لهذا اَدْعوكم أن تقبلونى يا أبنائي الأعزاء من أجل خير نفوسكم, أتبعوا رسائليَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
28 مارس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أُريدُ أَنْ اَدْعوكَ اليوم أَنْ تَصلوا ، صلوا ّ، َصلّوا ! ستعرفون فى الصّلاةِ أَن الصلاة هي أعظم فرح وأنها طريق الخروج من كل ضيقه مما تظنون أنه ليس لها مخرج. شكراً لنموكم  في الصّلاة. إن كل إنسان عزيزُ عِلى قلبي. وأني اَشْكرُ كل واحد منكم ممن أشعلوا ثانية صلاة العائلية. شكراً لتلبية ندائي. "
4 أبريل 1985 الخميس الكبير: " أبنائي الأعزاء، أشكركم لأنكم بدأتم تفكروا فى مجدِ الرب في قلوبكم. اليوم هو اليومُ الذى أردت فيه أن أتوقف عن إعْطاء رسائل لأن بعض الأفراد لم يقبلوني. لقَدْ استجابت الأبرشية ؛ واَرْغبُ أَنْ أَستمرَّ فى إعْطاء الرّسائل مثلما لم يحدث من قبل مطلقاً في التّأريخِ منذ بِداية الزمن. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
5 أبريل 1985 الجمعة العظيمة :" أنت الأبرشيون، لديكم صليب ثقيل وعظيم . لكن لا تخافوا من َحْمله. إن أبني معكم  وسَيُساعدكمَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
11 أبريل 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اليوم اَرْغبُ أَنْ اَقُولَ لكل شخصِ في الأبرشية أَنْ يَصلّي خاصة من أجل ألاستنارة من الروح القدّسِ. من اليوم الرب يرغب فى اختبار الأبرشية بطريقِ خاضه كى يستطيع أن يقويها فى الإيمانِ. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
18 أبريل 1985 : " أعزائى الأطفالِ؛ اليوم أنا أشكركم لانفتاح قلوبكم َ. الفرح يَغْمرني لكل قلبِ فُتح للرب خاصة من الأبرشيةِ. أفرحوا  معي. صلواّ كل الصلوات من أجل أن تُفتح القلوبِ الشّرّيرةِ. أُريدُ ذلك . الرب يريد ذلك من خلالي . شكراً لتلبيتكم  ندائي. "
25 أبريل 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أُريدُ أَنْ أُخبركمَ اليوم أَنْ تعملوا بقلوبكم كما تَعْملواُ في الحقولِ. اعملْوا وغَيّروا قلوبكم  حتى يتحرك  روحَ الرب في قلوبكم ِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
2 مايو 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكَ اليوم إِلى الصّلاةِ من القلبِ وليس فقط كعادة. البعض يَجيءُ لكن لا ينموا في الصّلاةِ. لهذا أناشدكم كأم أن تصلوا أن تسود الصلاة قلوبكم فى كل لحظه. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم  ندائي. "
9 مايو 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أنكم لا تَعْرفواُ كم من عطايا قد أعطاها الرب لكم هذه الأيام بعمل الروح القدس بطريقه خاصة. أنكم لا تُريدواُ أَنْ تَتقدّمَوا. قلوبكم ملتفتة نحو الأمور الدنيوية وأنتم مشغولون بها. حولوا قلوبكم نحو الصّلاة واسألوا أن ينسكب الروح القدسَ فيها. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
16 مايو 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ إِلى صلاه أكثر يقظة ومشاركة أكثر في القداسات. اَرْغبَ أَنْ تكتشفوا الرب بأنفسكم في القداسات. اَرْغبُ أَنْ اَقُولَ للشّبابِ خاصةً أن يكونوا مفتوحين للروح القدسِ لأن الرب يُريدُ أَنْ يَرْسمهم  لنفسه فى الأيامِ التى  ينشط  فيها الشيطان. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم النّداء. "
23 مايو 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ افتحوا قلوبكم َ إِلى الروح القدسِ خاصة فى  هذه الأيامِ. إنّ الروح القدسَ يَعْملُ خاصة من خلالكم. افتحواْ قلوبكم َ واعطواِ حياتكمَ إِلى يسوع  لكي يعمل من خلال قلوبكم ويقويكم. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
30 مايو 1985 "  أبنائي الأعزاء, اَدْعوكَ ثانية إِلى الصلاة منِ القلبِ. أجعلوا الصلاة يا أبنائي الأحباء  هى طعامكم اليومى وخاصة الآن. عندما يستنزفكم العمل في الحقولِ فأنكم لا تستطيعوا أن تصلوا من القلب. صلوا وبعد ذلك أنتَ ستتغلبون على كل تعب. الصّلاة ستَكُونُ سعادتكمَ وراحتكم. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم  ندائي. "
6يونيه 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ من هذه الأيامِ عديد من الناسِ من كل الجنسيات سَتَأتي إِلى الأبرشيةِ. وأريد أن أُخبركمَ أن تحبوا, أحبوا قبل كل شئ، أحبوا أعضاء عائلتكَم لعلكم بعد ذلك تستطيعوا أَنْ تتقبلوا بمحبه  كل أولئك الذينِ سيأتون"
13يونيه 1985 : "  أبنائي الأعزاء؛ حتى يوم الذكرى السنوية  اَدْعوكم, يا شعب الأبرشيةِ, أَنْ تَصلّوا أكثر. لتكن صلواتكم علامة تسليم ذواتكم للرب. أبنائي الأعزاء، إني أَعْرفُ مدى تعبكم لكنكم لا تَعْرفواُ كيف تسلموا ذواتكم إلّى. سلموا لى ذواتكم بالكلية فى هذه الأيامِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
20 يونيه 1985 : "  أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَرْغبُ لكم فى يوم العيدِ أن تفتحوا قلوبكم للرب من كل قلوبكم. أعطوني كل مشاعركم ووكل مشاكلكم. اَرْغبُ أَنْ أشارككم مقاومتكم لكل الإغراءات. اَرْغبُ أَنْ اَمْلأكم َ بالسّلامِ والفرح ومحبه الربِ. شكراً لكم  لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
25 يونيه 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أسألكم أَنْ تَسْألواَ كل شخص أَنْ يَصلّي التسبحة. أنكمَ ستتغلبون بالسّبحةِ على كل المشاكلِ التى يحاول  الشيطان أَنْ يُوقعَ فيها الكنيسةِ. 
سَألت ماريجا سيدتنا ماذا تَرْغبُ أَنْ تَقُولَ للقساوسةِ؟ " أجابت سيدتنا، " على  كل القساوسة أن  يَصلّواَ التسّبحةَ. أعطِوا وقتَ للتسّبحةِ. "
27 يونيو 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أَعطيكَم اليوم رّسالةَ ومن خلالها اَدْعوكمَ إِلى التواضع. لقَدْ شَعرتمِ هذه الأيامِ ببهجة عظيمة بسبب كل الناسِ الذين يجيئون ولقَدْ تَكلّمتمَ عن خبراتكمَ بمحبة. اَدْعوكَم الآن أَنْ تَستمرواَّ في التواضع وأن تتكلموا بقلبِ مفتوحِ إِلى كل أولئك الذينِ يجيئون. شكراً لتلبيتكم  ندائي. "
4 يوليو 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ شكراً لكم عن كل تضحيةِ قدمتموها. أحثكم الآن أَنْ تقدوا كل تضحيةِ بثقة وبحبِّ. اَرْغبُ يا من بدأتم بعجز أنكم سوف يُعطى لكم دائماً, فقط, ثقوا فى الرب ُ. "
11 يوليو 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ إني أحْبُّ هذه الأبرشيةِ وأنني اَحْميها بعباءتي من كل عملِ الشّيطانِ. صلوا أنّ يَهْربُ ذلك الشّيطانِ من الأبرشية ومن كل فردِ يأتى أليهاِ. سيمكنكم بهذه الطريقة أَنْ تَسْمعواَ كل نداءِ وتُجيبونه من خلال حياتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
18 يوليو 1985: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أناشدكم اليوم أَنْ تَضعَوا الكثير من الأشياء المباركة في بيوتكمِ، وأن يَحْمل كل شخصِ أشياء مباركه معه. أجعلوا كل شيءُ مُبارك حتى تكون محاربات الشيطان لكم أقل لأنكم ستكون مُسلحين ضده . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
25 يوليو 1985: " أبنائي الأعزاء, أُريدُ أن أكون رّاعيةِ لكم، أدعوكم اليوم إلى الطاعة, أنكم لا تريدوا أن تطيعوا رسائلي. اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تَطِيعواَ رسائلي حينئذ ستكونون قادرينَ أَنْ تَعِيشواَ كل ما أخبرنى به الرب عنكم. افتحْوا أنفسكم للرب والرب سَيَعْمل من خلالكم ويعطيكم كل احتياجاتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
1 أغسطس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُخبركمَ أنى قَدْ اخترتُ هذه الأبرشية. إني اَحْرسها بيدي كزهرةِ صغيره لا أريدْ لها الموتَ. أناشدكم أَنْ تَعطوا أنفسكم لى كي أستطيع أن أقدمكم للرب كهديةِ مفعمة بالنشاط وبلا خطيئة. والشيطان يريد أن يمتلكها. صلوا ألا ينجح لأنى أريد أن تكونوا لنفسى وحينئذ أستطيع أن أقدمكم كهدية للرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
8 أغسطس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكَ اليوم أَنْ تَصلّوا ضد الشّيطانِ. إن الشّيطانُ يريد أَنْ يَعْملَ أكثر الآن حتى تَعْرفوا أنه نشيطُ. أبنائي الأعزاء، ألبسوا درع التسبحه ضد الشّيطان. بالسِّبَحِ في أياديكَم أنتَم ستقهرونه. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
15 أغسطس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أُبارككمَ اليوم واَرْغبُ أَنْ أُخبركم أننى أحبكمَ. أُناشدُكم في هذه اللّحظةِ أَنْ تَعِيشواَ رسائلي. اليوم أُبارككمَ ببركةِ مقدسة والتي منحنى إياها الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
22 أغسطس 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أريد اليوم أَنْ أُقول لكم أن اللهِ يريد أن يختبركم الاختبار الذى يمكنكم  أن تجتازوه بالصلاةِ. الرب يختبركم كل يوم بعملكم اليومي. صلوا أن يتغلب أسلوبكم على كل ما يعوق السلام, افتحوا قلوبكم للرب فى كل تجربه وتعالوا له بحبِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
29 أغسطس1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء, اَدْعوكمَ إِلى الصّلاة خاصةً الآن حيث أن الشيطان يُريدُ أَنْ يَستعملَ حصاد عنب مزارعكمَ. صلوا أن الشّيطانِ لا يَنْجحُ في خطته. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
5 سبتمبر 1985: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أشكركم اليوم على كل صلواتكم. صلوا بلا انقطاع حتى يبتعد الشيطان عن هذا المكان. أبنائي الأعزاء، لقد تحطمت خطة الشّيطانِ  صلوا أن تُدرك كل ترتيبات الرب في هذه الأبرشيةِ. اَشْكر خاصة الشبّاب للتّضحياتِ التى قدمها . أشكركم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
12 سبتمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُخبركمَ هذه الأيامِ أن تضِعوا ْ الصّليبَ في مركزِ حياتكمَ. صلواّ خاصةً أمام الصليب الذى تحل عليكم عطايا عظيمة من خلاله. كرسوا في بيوتكم موضعا لصليبِ الرب. عِدْوا بأنّكم لن تغضبوا يسوع وبالتالى لن تُهينوه لا هو ولا الصليب, أشكركم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
19 سبتمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تَعِيشواَ في تواضع كل الرسائل التى أعطيتها لكم. أبنائي الأعزاء، لا تُمجّدُوا أنفسكم عندما تَعِيشونَ الرسائل بقَولكم " إني أَعِيشُ الرّسائل". إذا حملتم الرسائل فى قلوبكم وعشتوها سيدركْ كل شخصِ ذلك؛ لذا ليس هناك احتياج للكَلِماتِ التى تَخْدمُ هؤلاء الذين لم يسمعوا. بالنسبة لكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء ضروري لكم أن تعيشوا وتشهدوا بحياتكم لرسائليِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
26 سبتمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ شكراً لكم عن كل الصلوات. شكراً لكم علي كل التّضحياتِ. اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُخبركم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تجدّدواَ الرّسائل التي أَعطيتها لكمَ. خاصةً عيشوا الصوم لأنه بالصوم ستجلبوا الفرح بأن كل ترتيبات الله التى وضعها لميدجورجي قد أُدركت. شكراً لتلبيتكم  ندائي . "
3 أكتوبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أُريدُ أَنْ اَقُولَ إليكم، كونوا شاكرين للرب على كل عطية ومن أجل كل الثمار. كونوا شاكرين للرب ومجدوه, أبنائي الأعزاء,ِ تعلموا أن تشكروا على الأمور الصغيرة حينئذ ستكونوا قادرين أن تكونوا شاكرين من أجل الأمور العظيمة. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
10 أكتوبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أُريدُ اليوم أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَعِيشوا الرّسالات في هذه الأبرشيةِ. أُريدُ بصفة خاصة أَنْ أدعو صغار هذه الأبرشيةِ لأن هذه لأبرشيةِ محبوبةُ لي. أبنائي الأعزاء، إذا عشتم رسائلي فأنكم ستعيشون بذار القداسة, كأم أُريدُ أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ جميعا إِلى القداسة حتى تستطيعوا أن تعطوها إِلى الآخرين لأنكم مثل مرآةِ للناسِ. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم  ندائي . "
17 أكتوبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ لكل شيء وقت . اليوم أنا أدعوكم أَنْ تبدءوا عَمَل قلوبكم َ. كل عملِ الحقلِ قد أنتهى . تَجدُوا وقتَ كى تُنظّفوا أقلَ الأماكن أهميه وتتركوا قلوبكم !. اعملواْ أكثر وبالحبِّ نظفوا كل جزء من قلوبكم َ. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم  ندائي . "
24 أكتوبر 1985 : " أعزائى الأطفالِ؛ أُريدُ أَنْ اَلْبسكمَ من يومِ إِلى يومِ رداء القداسة والوداعة والطاعة ومحبة الرب. حتى تستطيعوا من يوم إلى يوم أَنْ تَكُونواَ مستعدَين أكثر للرب, أبنائي الأعزاء, استمعوا لرسائلي وعيشوها. أنى اَرْغبُ أَنْ أقودكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
31 أكتوبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ اَرْغبُ اليوم أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَعْملواَ في الكنيسة. أني أَحْبّكمَ جميعاً على حد سواء. أُريدكمَ أَنْ تَعْملواَ بقدر طاقتكم في الكنيسةِ. اَعْرفُ يا أبنائي الأعزاء أنكم يُمكنُ أَنْ تَعْملوا لكنكم لا تريدون أن تعملوا لأنكم تشعرون أنّكم غير جديرين بالواجباتِ. ينبغي أَنْ تَتشجعوا. بزّهورِ قليلةِ تستطيعوا تزينوا الكنيسة حتى نكون جميعاً سعداء . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي " َ
7 نوفمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَحْبَّوا جيرانكم وأن تحبواّ الناسِ الذين يسيئونَ إليكم, وبهذا الحب ستكونون قادرينَ أَنْ تقضوا على خطايا القلبِ. صلوا وأحبوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء . أنكم تستطيعوا بقوةِ الحب  أَنْ تَعمَلواُ حتى الأشياءِ التي تظَهر لكمَ أنها مستحيلة إليكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
14 نوفمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أنا أمكم وأحبكم؛ وأرغب أَنْ ألح عليكم بالصّلاةِ. أنني سأواصل يا أبنائي الأعزاء دعوتكم حتى وأنتم بعيدين من قلبي. إني اَشْعرُ بالألم  لأجل كل شخصِ يضل. لكنني أمُ واَغْفرُ بسهوله وأفرح لكل أبن يَرْجعُ إلّي! شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
21 نوفمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء, اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُخبركمَ بأن هذا الوقتِ هو وقت خاصُّ لكم وللذين من الأبرشيةِ. فى الصّيفِ تَقُولوا أنكم لديكم عمل كثير ينبغى أن يُتمُ. الآن لا يوجد هناك عملُ في الحقول، أعملوا فى أنفسكمَ. تعالوا إِلى القداس لأن هذا الوقت قد اعطىَ لكم. أبنائي الأعزاء، هناك العديد من الذينُ يأتون بشكل منتظم على الرغم من الطّقسَ السّيئَ لأنهم يَحْبّونني ويرغبون أن يظهروا حبّهم بأسلوب خاصِّ. أَسْألكمَ أَنْ تُظهروا حبكم لى بالمَجيءِ إِلى القداس والرب سَيُكافئكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي"
28 نوفمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أُريدُ أَنْ أَعطي الشكر لكل من عملوا من أجلى وخاصةً الصّغار. أناشدكم يا أبنائي الأحباء أن تأتوا للصلاة ِ بوعي وبالصّلاةِ ستعرفون مدى عظمة الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
5 ديسمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَعدواَّ أنفسكم لعيد الميلاد بالكفّارةِ والصلاة وأعمال المحبة. لا تَنْظرواُ إلى المادة لأنكم لن تكونوا حينئذ قادرين أن تختبروا عيد الميلاد. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
12 ديسمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ من أجل عيد الميلادِ اَدْعوكَم أَنْ تَعطوا المجد للرب يسوع سوياً معى. أنا سَأَعطيه لكم فى ذلك اليومِ، وأَدْعوكمَ فى ذلك اليومِ أَنْ تعطوا المجد والتسبيح معي للرب يسوع في يوم ولادته. أبنائي الأعزاء, َصلّوا أكثرَ فى ذلك اليومِ وفكروا فيه أكثر. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
19 ديسمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أُريدُ أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تحبوا جيرانكم, إن أحببت جارك فستختبر محبة الرب يسوع وخاصة فى يومِ عيد الميلادِ. سَيَعطيكمَ الرب عطية عظيمة إن تركتم أنفسكم له. أُريدُ أَنْ أَعطي الأمهاتِ فى يومِ عيد الميلاد بركتي الأمومية ويسوع سَيُباركُ كل الآخرون ببركته. شكراً لتلبيتكم  ندائي . "
26 ديسمبر 1985 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أُريدُ أَنْ اَشْكر كل من أستمع لرسائلي وكل من عاشها. فى يومِ عيد الميلادِ، أخبرتكم أنى أريد أن أرشدكمَ. نحوا جانباً من الآن آثامكم َ. من الآن فاليكن الحب هو غايتكم،  اتركوا قلوبكم َلي. شكراً لتلبيتكم  ندائي . "
 ( فى يومِ عيد الميلاد ظَهرَت العذراء مريم  مع الطفل يسوع  )


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل عام 1986​2 يناير 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاءِ؛ أدعوكم أَنْ تقرروا أمركم, أناشدكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء، أَنْ تسلموا أنفسكم بالكامل وسَتَكُونُون قادرينَ أَنْ تَعِيشواَ كل شيء أقوله لكم. لَنْ يَكُونَ الأمر صّعب أَنْ تسلموا أنفسكم بالكامل للرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
9 يناير 1986: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم بصلواتِكَ لمُسَاعَدَة يسوع علي إنجازِ كُلّ الخطط التى يرتبها. وقدموا تضحياتَكَم ليسوع كي يتحقق كُلّ شيء بالطريقَة التى خطّطَها وأن لا يتمكن الشيطانِ منُ أَنْ يُنجزَ شيءَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
16 يناير 1986 : " أعزائى الأطفال ؛ اَدْعوكَم أَنْ تَصلوا . أَحتاجُ لصلواتكم كثيراً من أجل أن يتمجد الرب من خلالكم. أعزائى الأطفالِ، أناشدكم أن تستمعوا  وأَنْ تعيشوا نداء أمكم . أنا اَدْعوكَم بسبب حبّي لأتمكن من مساعدتكم . شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
23 يناير 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ مرة آخري للصلاةِ من القلب. إن صليتم من قلوبكم فستذوب قلوب أخوتكم الثلجية وستختفي كل العوائق. سيتم التحول بسهوله لمن يطلبونه. يَجِبُ أَن تتشفعوا لجيرانكم حتى ينالوا تلك العطية. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
30 يناير 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أَدْعوكم جميعا اليوم أَنْ تَصلّوا من أجل أن تتحقق خطة الرب لكم ولكل من يريدها. أعينوا الآخرين كى يتحولوا, خاصةً أولئك الذين  يأتون إِلى ميدجورجي. أبنائي الأعزاء، لا تَسْمحُوا للشيطان أَنْ يتسلط على قلوبكم. لا تَكُونُ صورة للشّيطانِ، بل كونوا صورتي. أني أدعوكم للصلاة حتى تصيروا شهوداً لحضوري,  الرب لا يُمكنُ أَنْ ينجز وعوده بدون رغبتكم. الرب أعطى إرادة حرّةَ لكل إنسان وإنه لعائد لكم ما ترغبونه. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
6 فبراير 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ هذه الأبرشيةِ مختارة ومخصصه بي. إنها تختلف عن الآخرين، وأني أَعطي نِعَم عظيمة لكل الذين يَصلّوا من قلوبهم. أبنائي الأعزاء, لقد أَعطيتكم رسائلي أولاً لأبرشيين وبعد ذلك لكل الآخرين الذين ستقبلونهم. أنكم ستكونون مسئولين أمامي وأمام أبني يسوع. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
13 فبراير 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ هذا الصوم الكبيرِ دعوه خاصة لكم كى تتغيروا. ابدءوا من هذه اللّحظةِ. أطفئوا التّليفزيونَ وتخلوا عن كلْ الأشياءَ الأخرىَ التي بلا فائدةُ. أبنائي الأعزاء، أني اَدْعوكم بشكل فردي أَنْ تتُحوّلَوا. هذا الوقتِ من أجلكم. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
27 فبراير 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء, كونوا متواضعين وعيشوا يتواضع. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
6مارس 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اليوم اَدْعوكَم أَنْ تَفْتحَوا أنفسكم أكثر للرب حتى يتمكن من أَنْ يَعْملَ من خلالكم. بمقدار ما تفتحوا أنفسكم بقدر ما تنالوا ثمار منه. أود أن أدعوكم مره أخرى للصلاة ِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
13 مارس 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تَعِيشواَ هذا الصوم الكبير بتضحياتكمَ القليلةِ. شكراً لكل تضحيةِ جلبتموها من أجلى. أبنائي الأعزاء، عيشوا بشكل مستمر بالحبِّ. سَاعدوني أَنْ أقدم تضحياتكم إِلى الرب الذي سَيُكافئكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
20 مارس 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكم أن تكونوا نشطاء فى الصّلاة ِ. أنكم تريدوا أَنْ تَعِيشواَ كل ما أُخبرتكم به لكن بلا نتيجة لمجهوداتكم لأنكم لا تَصلون. أبنائي الأعزاء, أناشدكم أَنْ تَفْتحوا أنفسكم وتبدءوا أن تصلوا. صلوا حتى تصير الصلاة هى فرحكم, إن بدأتم الصلاة بضجر لن تستجابوا لأنكم تصلون بلا بهجة نقيه, شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي"
27 مارس 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أَوْدُّ أن أشكركم على تضحياتكم وأدعوكم إِلى التّضحيةِ الأعظمِ، تضحية الحبّ. بدون حب لا تقدروا أن تقبلونى أو تقبلوا أبنى. بدون الحبّ لا يُمكنُ أَنْ تَشْهدوا بخبراتكم. لهذا أدعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تبدءوا أن تعيشوا فى المحبة فى قلوبكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
3 أبريل 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَرْغبُ أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَعِيشواَ القداس المقدس. البعض منكم قد جرب حلاوة القداس، لكن هناك البعض أيضاً يجيئوا بلا رغبه. لقَدْ اخترتكم يا أعزائي أن يسوع يعطيكم النعمة فى القداس المقدسِ. لذا عيشوا بوعي القداس المقدس. دعْوا كل من يَجيءِ إِلى القداس المقدس يكون فرح بمجيئه. تعالوا بمحبه واقبلوا الذبيحة المقدسةَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
10 أبريل 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَرْغبُ أَنْ اَدْعوكَم أَنْ تَنْموا فى المحبة. الزّهرة لا يُمكنُ أَنْ تَنْموَ بدون ماء. ولا أنتم يُمكنُ أَنْ تَنْموَ بدون بركات الرب. يَجِبُ أَنْ تَصلوا من أجل البركاتِ من يومِ إِلى يومِ كي تنموا بشكل طبيعى وتنفذوا نشاطكم بالرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
17 أبريل 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أنكم مشغولين الآن بالأمور المادية، بالمادة تَفْقدواُ كل شيء يرغب الرب أن يهبه لكمَ. اَدْعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تَصلوا من أجل عطايا الروح القدس التى تَحتاجونها الآن من أجل أن تشهدوا لمجيئى هنا ولكل شيءِ أعطيكم إياهَ. أبنائي الأعزاء، اتركوا أنفسكم بالكلية لي كى أتمكن أن أقود خطواتكمً. لا تَكُونوا مَشْغُولين بماديات العالم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
24 أبريل 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم إِلى الصّلاةِ. أنكم تنسوا أن كل أنسان مهمُ، خاصةً مسنين العائلة. حثوهم على الصلاة دعواْ كل الشبّابِ يَكُونُ مثالَ فى حياتهم ومظهرهم للرب يسوع. أبنائي الأعزاء, أناشدكم أَنْ تبدءوا فى تَحويل أنفسكم من خلال الصّلاةِ وبعد ذلك سَتَعْرفونَ ما يَجِبُ أَنْ تَفعَلوه. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
1 مايو 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أَسْألكمَ أَنْ تبدءوا فى تُغيّرَ حياة عائلاتكم, أجعلوا حياةْ عائلاتكَم كالزهرةَ المتناسقة التي اَرْغبُ أن أقدمها ليسوع. أبنائي الأعزاء, ينبغي أن تَكُونَ كل عائلاتكم نشيطة في الصّلاة. وسترون ثمار الصّلاةِ ذات يوم فى العائلة, بتلك الطّريقةِ فقط سأقدمكم كزهره ليسوع في إنجاز خطته. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
8 مايو 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أنتَ مسئولين عن الرّسائل. مصدر النّعمةِ هنا وأنتم  يا أبنائي الأعزاء العرباتُ التى تحمل تلك النعمِ. لذا أدعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن تعملوا بمسئوليه وسَيَكُونُ كل شخص منكم مسئول طبقاً لمستواه, أبنائي الأعزاء, أنى اَدْعوكم َ أَنْ تقدموا العطايا للآخرين بمحبه وأَنْ لا تحتفظوا بها لأنفسكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
15 مايو 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تعطوني قلوبكم لأغيره, لتصير مثل قلبي. أنكم تتساءلون يا أبنائي الأعزاء، لماذا لا يُمكنكم أَنْ تَستجيبوا لما أطلبه منكم. أنتمَ لا تستطيعوا لأنكم لم تعطوني قلوبكم حتى أتمكن من تغيرها. أنكمَ تَطْلبوا لكنكم لا تعملوا. اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَعمَلوا كل ما  أُخبرتكم بهَ. بهذه الطريقة سَأكُونُ معكم . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
22 مايو 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ سَأَعطيكمَ اليوم حبّي. أنكم لا تعرفوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء عظمة حبّي ولا تَعْرفواُ كيف تقبلوه. بطرق مختلفة أريد أن أعبر عنه لكم لكنكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء لم تميزوه. أنكم لا تدركوا كَلِماتي بقلوبكم لذا لَسْتمَ قادرين أَنْ تَقْبلواَ كل ما اَقُوله لكم وكل ما أدُعوكم إليه. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
29 مايو 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكَ اليوم إِلى حياةِ حبِّ نحو الرب ونحو جاركَم. بدون حبّ يا أبنائي الأعزاءَ لا يُمكنُ أَن تَفعَلواُ أي شئ. لذا أدعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تَعِيشواَ في محبهّ متبادلة وبهذه يُمكنكمُ أَنْ تَحْبونى وتَقْبلواَ كل شخص حولكم. من خلال مَجيئي  إِلى الأبرشية سَيَشْعرُ كل شخص بحبّي من خلالكم. لذا أناشدكم اليوم أَنْ تبدءوا بالحبِّ المتوهج الذي اَحْبّكم بهَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
5 يونيو1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تُقرّرواَ إذا كنتم تريدوا أَنْ تَعِيشوا رسائلى التى أَعطيتكم إياهاَ. اَرْغب أنْ تَكُونواَ نشيطينَ في معايشة ونقل رسائلي، أبنائي الأعزاء, أرغب أن تَكُونواَ صوره منعكسة ليسوع الذى أضاء عالم خائن يسير في الظّلمةِ. اَرْغبُ بأنّ تكونوا جميعا نوراً للجميع وشهوداً للنورِ. أبنائي الأعزاء, أنكم لم تُدعون للظلمة بل دُعيتم  للنور وكي تحيوا فى النور فى حياتكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
12 يونيو 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء! أدعوكم اليوم أَنْ تبدءوا أن تَصلّوا التسّبحةَ بإيمانِ حيّ. بتلك الطّريقِة سَأكُونُ قادرةَ أَنْ أُساعدكَم. أنكم ترغبوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تَحْصلواَ على النِّعَمِ، لكنكم لا تَصلّوا. أنا لَستُ قادرة أَنْ أُساعدكمَ لأنكم لا تُريدُ أَنْ تبدءوا. أبنائي الأعزاءِ، لقد دعوتكم أَنْ تَصلوا التسّبحة وأن يكون تسبيحكمَ التزام تؤدونه بفرح. بتلك الطريقة ستفهمون سبب أنى معكم هذا الوقت الطّويلِ. أنى اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُعلّمكَم أَنْ تَصلوا. شكراً لاستجابتكم لندائي. "
19 يونيو 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ سَمح لى الرب فى هذه الأيامِ أَنْ أتشفع لأجل نِّعَمِ أكثرِ. لذا أُريد يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ أحثكم مرة أخرى عِلى الصّلاةِ. صلواّ بلا توقف وبهذه الطريقة سأعطيكم البهجة التي أعطاني الرب إياها. بهذه النِّعَمِ يا أبنائي الأعزاء أُريدُ أن تكون الآلام سبب بهجة لكم. أنا أمكم وأُريدُ أَنْ أُساعدكَم . . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
24يونيو 1986 التذكار الخامس لظهور العذراء مريم : مريم العذراء ظهرت إِلى ماريجا وإيفان حيث تجمع مجموعة من الناسِ . ماريجا اوصت العذراء مريم عنَ كل شخصَ التى بَاركت الجميع وقالت: " واصلوا الصلاة هنا. صلواّ التسّبحةَ مره أخرى . "
قالت مريم أن هذا  هو جبل " تابور " لكل شخصِ ويَجِبُ أَنْ نَجْلبَ خبرة جبل " تابور " إِلى كل بيوتنا . يجب أن نجلب بجبل تابور  السلامَ والمصالحة. قالت ماريجا أنّ مريم  ظَهرت مع خمسة ملائكة وأنها كَانتْ سعيدةَ جداً.
25 يونيو 1986 التذكار الخامس لظهور مريم, قالت العذراء أنّها أعطت بركات خاصّة لكل من جاء ولكل من أرتبط بميدجورجي.
26 يونيو1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ سمح الرب لى أَنْ اَجْلبَ سلام لهذه الواحةِ. أُريدُ أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَحْرسوه تلك الواحة كى تظل نقيه دائما. هناك أولئك الذينُ يُحطّمون السلام والصّلاة بطيشهم. أني اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَشْهدوا لى وصونوا السلام بحياتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
3 يوليو1986 : "  أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم إِلى الصّلاة. بدون صلاة لا يمكن أن تحسوا بى ولا بالرب ولا بالنِّعَمُ التى أعطيها لكمَ. لذا اَدْعوكمَ دائما أَنْ تبدءوا وتنهوا يومكم بالصّلاةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء, اَرْغبُ أَنْ أقودكم دائما للصّلاة لأنكم لا يُمكنُ أَنْ تَنْموَ لأنكم لا تُريدوا. اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تجعلوا الصلاة فى المقام الأولُ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
10 يوليو1986 : "  أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكَ اليوم إِلى القداسةِ. أنكم لا يُمكنُ أَنْ تَعِيشواَ بدون قداسه. بناء على ذلك تتغلبوا على كل خطيئةِ بالمحبة. تتغلّبواْ على كل صعوبةِ تواجهوها بالمحبة. أبنائي الأعزاء, أناشدكم أَنْ تَعِيشوا المحبة داخل أنفسكم. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
17 يوليو 1986 : "  أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكَ اليوم أَنْ تَتأمّلوا لماذا أنا معكم طول هذا الوقتِ. أنا الوسيطُ بينكم وبين الرب. لذلك السّبب أوَدُّ أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَعِيشوا دائما بالمحبة التى يتوقعها الرب منكم. أبنائي الأعزاء, عيشوا كل الرسائل التى أعطيتها لكم فى تواضع كامل. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
24 يوليو 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء, أني سعيدة بشأن كل الذين على درب القداسة وأنى أناشدكم أَنْ تُساعدَوا كل  هؤلاء الذين لا يَعْرفواُ كيف يَعِيشواَ في درب القداسة وذلك بشهادتكمِ. لذلك السّبب يا أبنائي الأعزاء ينبغي أن تكون عائلاتكم  هى مكانَ مولد القداسة. ساعدوا كل إنسان كى يحيى فى طريق القداسة وخاصة عائلاتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
31 يوليو1986 : "  أبنائي الأعزاء؛ الكراهية تَخْلقُ الانقسام  ولا تدعكم تهتمون بأي شخصَ أو بأي شئ. اَدْعوكمَ دائما أَنْ تَحْملوا رسالة الاتحاد والسلام. أبنائي الأعزاء, أعملوا بحبِّ في المكانِ الذى تعيشوا فيه. أجعلوا المحبة دائماً تكون أداتكم الوحيدة. بالمحبة يتحول كل ما يريد الشرير أن يدمره ويأخذه إلى نفسه إلى شئ حسن، بهذه الطّريقِة فقط سَتَكُونواُ بالكامل لي وسَأكُونُ قادرةَ أَنْ أُساعدكمَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
7 أغسطس 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ تَعْلمون أنني وعدتكم بواحةَ سلام هنا، لكنكم  لَسْتمَ مدركين بأنّ حول كل واحةِ توجد صحراءُ حيث يكمن الشيطان, أنه يُريدُ أَنْ يَغري كل واحد منكم. أبنائي الأعزاء,  بالصلاة فقط ستكونوا قادرين أن تَتغلّبواَ على كل تأثيرات الشّيطانَ. أنا معكم لكنى لا أقدر أَنْ أسلبكم حريتكم. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
14 أغسطس1986 : "  أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ أن تكون صلواتكم لقاءَ مفرح مع الربِ. أنا لا يُمكنُ أَنْ أُوجّهكَم ما لم تختبروا بأنفسكم بهجةَ الصّلاة. أُريدُ أَنْ أُوجّهكمَ إلي الصّلاةِ أكثرِ وأكثر من يومِ إِلى يوم لكنى لا أُريدُ أَنْ أُجبركم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
21 أغسطس 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أني ممتنة للحبِّ الذى تظهروه. أبنائي الأعزاء, تَعلمون أنّي أَحْبّكمَ بلا حدود وأننّي أَصلّي يومياً للرب كي يُساعدكم على تفهم الحبَّ الذى أظهره لكم. لذا َصلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء وصلوا وصلوا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
28 أغسطس  1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ أنْ تَكُونَوا مثال لكل إنسان فى كل أمرِ، خاصةً في الصّلاةِ وفي الشَّهادَةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء, أني لا أستطيع أُساعدَ العالم بدونكم. أُريد أَنْ تَتعاونواَ معي في كل شيءِ، حتى في أصغر الأشياء, لذا سَاعدوني يا أبنائي الأعزاء بصلواتكمَ من قلوبكَم وبتسليم قلوبكم بالكامل لى. بتلك الطّريقِة سَأكُونُ قادرةَ أَنْ أُعلّمكمَ وأن أقودكم فى هذا الطّريقِ الذى بَدأته معكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
4 سبتمبر1986 " أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم مرة أخري للصلاةِ والصُومْ. أنكم تَعْلمون أنّه بمساعدتِكَم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أكون قادرة على إنْجاز كُلّ شيءِ وعلى إجْبار الشيطانِ أَنْ لا يَكُونَ الإغْواء للشرِّ وعلى إزالة نفسه مِنْ هذا المكانِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، إن شيطان يَكمن لكُلّ فرد. يُريدُ نشر التشويشِ بين كل واحد مِنْكم خاصة في الشؤونِ اليوميةِ. لذا يا أبنائي الأعزاء، ندائي لكم أنَّ يكون يومكَم مجرد صلاةَ واستسلامَ كاملَ للرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
11سبتمبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ فى هذه الأيامِ عندما تحتفلوا بالصّليب بفرح اَرْغبُ أن يكون صليبكمَ بهيجَ. أبنائي الأعزاء, صلواّ أن تستطيعوا تَقْبلَ المرض والألم بحبِّ مثل يسوع. بتلك الطرقة فقط اٍستطيع أَنْ أَعطيكَم نِعَمة الشْفاءِ بفرح  بسماح من يسوع. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
18سبتمبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أنى ممتنة اليوم لكل شيء فعلتموه من أجلي في هذه الأيامِ. أشكركم باسم يسوع ، خاصةً من أجل التّضحياتِ التى قدمتموها في الأسبوع الماضي. أبنائي الأعزاء, أنكم تَنْسون أنّي أُريدُ تضحياتكم كى أُساعدكمِ وأَنْ أبعد الشيطان عنكم. لذا اَدْعوكمَ ثانية أَنْ تقدموا تضحياتكم بوقار إلى الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
25سبتمبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء, من خلال سلامكمَ الخاصِ أدعوكم أَنْ تُساعدَوا الآخرون أَنْ يَروا وأَنْ يَبْدأوا البَحْث عن السلامَ. أبنائي الأعزاء, أنكم فى سلام ولذا لا يُمكنُكم أَنْ تَفْهمَوا معنى غياب السّلام . أني أَدْعوكم مرة أخري  أنه من خلال الصّلاةِ ومن خلال حياتكم سَتُساعدون على هدم كل شيء شّريّر في الناسِ وكَشّفْ المكرَ الذي يستخدمه الشيطان. صلوا أَنْ يَسُودَ السلام في كل قلب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
2 أكتوبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم مرة أخري إِلى الصّلاةِ. لو أدركتم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أهمية الصّلاةِ لما قلتم شئ عداها. الآن وقتُ صّلاةِ. الآن، لا شئ عداها مهم. الآن لا أحد مهمُ سوي الرب. أبنائي الأعزاء, كَرّسواْ أنفسكم إِلى الصّلاةِ بمحبه خاصة وبتلك الطّريقة فقط يُمكنُ أَنَْ يَعطيكَ الرب النعمُ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
9 أكتوبر1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ تَعْرفُوا أنّي اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُوجّهكَم نحو طّريق القداسةِ؛ لكني لا أُريدُ أَنْ أُجبركَم، لا توجد قداسه بالإجبار. اَرْغبُ أن يُساعدَ كل شخصَ منكم نفسه ويساعدني من قِبل تضحياتكم الصغيرة كي أتمكن من توجيهكم نحو مزيد من القداسة يوما بعد يوم. لذا لا أُريدُ يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ أُجبركمَ أَنْ تَعِيشوا الرسائل بل بالحري من خلال هذا الوقتِ الطّويلِ وأنا معكم مظهره لكم محبتى لكم بلا حدود ورغبتى أن يكون كل فردِ منكم مقدّس. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
16 أكتوبر1986 " أبنائي الأعزاء! أُريدُ اليوم أَنْ أُريكم مرة أخري كم كثيراً أَحبُّكم، لكني آسفة بأني لَستُ قادرة على مُسَاعَدَة كُلّ واحد ليفَهْم حبِّي. لذا أَدْعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء إلى الصلاةِ والاستسلام الكاملِ للرب، لأن الشيطانِ يريد أن يغربلكم من خلال الشؤونِ اليوميةِ ويُريدُ في حياتِكَم أن يختِطف الموضع الأول. لذا صلوا يا أبنائي العزاء بلا توقف! شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
23أكتوبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء! اَدْعوكمَ اليوم إِلى الصّلاةِ لهدف خاص, أبنائي الأعزاء, لنَصلّي من أجل السّلامِ. بدون صّلواتكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء لا أستطيع أَنْ أُساعدكَم أَنْ تتَفْهموا ما قد أعطانى ربى كى أَعطيه لكم َ. لذا َصلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء كي تنالوا ذلك السّلام المعطى لكم مِن قِبل الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
30 أكتوبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء! أُريدُ اليوم  أيضا أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ إِلى أن تعيشوا الرسائل التي أَعطيها لكم بجدية. أبنائي الأعزاء, بسببكم مكثت هذا الوقت الطّويلِ كى أساعدكم لتمارسوا كل الرسائل التى أعطيها لكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
6 نوفمبر 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أوَدُّ اليوم أَنْ اَدْعوكمَ إِلى الصلاة، يوما بعد يوم من أجل النفوس التي في المطهر. كل نفس فى احتياج إلى الصلاة والنعمة كي تصل إلى الرب وتتمتع بحبّه. تستطيعوا بهذه الطّريقِة يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تَجدَوا شفعاء جدّد َيُساعدونكم في هذه الحياةِ وأَنْ تَعْرفوا أنّ كل الأمور الأرضيةِ لَيستْ بذات قيمة لكم. إنها فقط السماء ما تَحتاجونها. لهذا السبب صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء بلا توقف كي تُساعدوا نفوسكم والنفوس التى سَتَجْلبون لها الفرح بصلواتكم. شكرا ًلتلبيتكم ندائي . "
13 نوفمبر 1986: " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أَدْعوكمَ اليوم أيضا إِلى الصلاة بقلوبكَم وأَنْ تغيّرواَ حياتكَم يوما بعد يوم. أني أدعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تبدءوا تَعِيشواَ حياةَ القداسة بصلواتكم وتضحياتكِم. اَرْغبُ أن يجد كل واحد قد جاء إِلى هذا المكانِ المقدّس ينبوع النّعمةِ، فقد تأتون إلى الفردوس بهديةِ خاصّةِ كى تقدموها لي؛ وتلك الهديةِ هى القداسة. لذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء كل أيام حياتكم كى تنالوا القداسة. أني سَأكُونُ إلى الأبد قريبه منكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
20 نوفمبر 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أيضا أن تحيوا وتخدموا بمحبه كل الرّسائل التى أَعطيتها لكمَ. إن الرب لا يُريدكَم فاترين وغير متحمسين، بل ملتزمين به بالكلية. أعلموا أنى أحبكم وإني ُ أتوهج بحبى لكم, لذا عيشوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء المحبة حتى تتفهموها ثم تتوهجوا بمحبة الرب يوماً بعد يوم. قرروا أن تحبوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء حتى تسود المحبة بين الجميع َ؛ لَيسَ الحبَّ الإنسانيَ بل محبة الربِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
27 نوفمبر 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكَم اليوم أيضا إِلى تكَريّسْ حياتكمَ لي بحبِّ حتى أُوجّهكمَ بحبي .أنى أَحْبّكمَ محبه خاصة يا أبنائي الأعزاء، وأُريدُ أن أتي بكم إِلى السّماءِ مع الرب. أُريدكمَ أَنْ تَفْهمَوا أن هذه الحياةِ قصيرُة جداً بالمقارنة بالحياة التى في السّماءِ. لذا يا قرّرواُ اليوم أبنائي الأعزاء مرة أخري أن تكونوا للربِ. بتلك الطّريقِة فقط أستطيع أَنْ أظهر لكم كم أنكم محبوبين عندي وكيف أريدكم أن تخلصوا وتكونوا معي في السّماءِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
4 ديسمبر 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكَم اليوم أيضا أَنْ تَعدَّوا قلوبكمَ لهذه الأيامِ عندما يكون الرب عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يَنقّيكَم بطريقه خاصة من كل آثامِ حياتكمَ الماضيةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء, لن تستطيعوا أَنْ تفعلوا ذلك بمعرفتكم، لذلك السّببِ، أنا هنا كى أُساعدَكم. صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء وتلك هي الطريقةُ الوحيدُ الذى سَتَكُونواُ بها قادرينَ أن تدركوا كل الشّرور التى تقطن فيكم وتهجروها إِلى الرب كي يَنقّي قلوبكم بالكامل، أبنائي الأعزاء, َصلّوا بلا تَوَقُّف وأعدوا قلوبكَم في الكفّارةِ والصومِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
11 ديسمبر 1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ اَدْعوكمَ أَنْ تَصلّوا خلال هذا الفصلِ كي تختبروا فرح لقاءِ يسوع المولود. أبنائي الأعزاء,  اَرْغبُ أن تختبروه هذه الأيامِ بفرح كما اختبرته أنا. اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُوجّهكمَ وأظهر لكم يسوع الفرح, أُريدُ أَنْ أجئ به  إِليكم جميعا. لذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء وسلموا أنفسكم بالكامل لي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . 
 18 ديسمبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أدعوكم اليوم مرة أخري إلى الصلاة. عندما نصلّي يا أبنائي الأعزاء نُصبحُ أكثرَ جمالاً. نصبحُ كالزّهورِ التي يظهر جمالها بعد أزاله الثّلج عنها وألوانها تُصبحُ واضحة. لذا أظهروا أبنائي الأعزاء بعد الصّلاةِ أمام الرب كل شيء جميلُ لكي تُصبحواُ محبوبين منه. صلّوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء. صلوا وافتحوا أنفسكم من الداخل للرب  كى يجعلكم أكثر جمالاً وزهور متناسقة للسّماءِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
25 ديسمبر1986 : " أبنائي الأعزاء؛ أني ممتنة للرب إلهى اعن كل ما يَعطيه لي، خاصةً عطية أن أكون معكم ثانية. أبنائي الأعزاء, الأبِ يعطي فى هذه أيامِ نِّعَم لكل من يفتحونِ قلوبهم لهم. أني أُبارككَم واَرْغب يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن تدركوا عطايا الرب وتضعوا كل شئ فى حسن لتدبيره حتى يتُمجّدَ فيكم. إن قلبي يتبع كل خطاكمَ بيقظة. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

رسائل عام 1987​1 يناير 1987 "أبنائي الأعزاء! أريد اليوم أن أدعوكم جميعا فى تلك السنة الجديدةِ أن تعيشوا الرسائلِ التي أَعطيها لكم. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنكم تعلمون أنني من أجلكم مكثت وقت طويل كي أُعلّمُكم كَيفَ تتقدّمَوا في طّريق القداسةِ. لذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء بلا توقف وعِيشُوا الرسائلَ التي أَعطيها لكم لأَنني أفعل ذلك بحبِّ عظيمِ نحو الرب ونحوكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
8 يناير1987 " أبنائي الأعزاء! أَرْغبُ أن أشكركم لأجل كُلّ استجابة للرسائلِ. وأشكركم خاصة لأجل كُلّ التضحيات والصلوات التي قدّمتَموها  لي. أبنائي الأعزاء، أَرْغبُ مواصلة أعْطائكم رسائلَ أكثر، لكن لَيسَ كُلّ يوم خميس يا أبنائي الأعزاء، بل فى كُلّ خامس وعشرون من الشهرِ. لقد تحقق ما أراده الرب. سَأَعطيكم الآن رسائل أقل، لكني ما زِلتُ مَعكم. لذا أرجوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء، أنصتوا لرسائلِي وعِيشَوها، كي أستطيع أَنْ أُوجّهَكم. أبنائي الأعزاء، شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 يناير 1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أريد اليوم أيضاً أن أدعوكم للبَدْء بعَيْش حياة جديدة ابتداءً مِنْ اليوم. أبنائي الأعزاء، أُريدُكم أَنْ تَفْهمَوا أن الرب قد اختارَ كل واحد مِنْك كي يستخدمكم في خطتِه العظيمةِ لإنقاذِ البشر. أنكم غير قادر على فَهْم كَمْ هو عظيم دوركَم في خطة الرب. لذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء كي تَكُونوا قادرين بالصلاةِ على تَفْهمَ ما خطةَ الرب من جهتكم. أنا مَعكم كي تكُونوا قادرين على إدراك ذلك بكل امتلائه. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 فبراير1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أُريدُ اليوم أن أغطيكم جميعاً في عباءتِي وأن أوجهكم جميعاً نحو طريقِ التحولِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، أَتوسّلُ إليكم، سّلمُوا للرب كل ماضيكَم، كُلّ الشرّ الذي تراكم في قلوبِكَم. أُريدُ أن يكون كل واحد مِنْكم سعيدَ، لكن في الخطية لا أحدِ يستطيع أَنْ يَكُونَ سعيدَ. لهذا، صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء، وستميزون في الصلاةِ طريق جديد مِنْ الفرح. فرح سَيظهرُ في قلوبِكِم وهكذا سَتَكُونُون شهودَ فرحين لما نريده أنا وابنِي مِنْ كل واحد مِنْكم. إني أُباركُكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم لندائِي."
25 مارس 1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أشكركم اليوم على حضورُكَم في هذا المكانِ، حيث أَعطيك نِعَمَ خاصّةَ. إني أَدْعو كل واحد مِنْكم أن يبدأ يعَيْش بدءًا مِنْ اليوم تلك الحياةِ التي يريدها الرب منكم وأن تبتدئوا بأداء الأعمالِ الجيدةِ, أعمال الحبِّ والرحمةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء, أنا لا أُريدُكم أن تعَيْشوا الرسائل وترتِكبوا الآثام التى تثير استيائي. لذا أُريدُ أن يعيش كُلّ واحد منكم حياة جديدة بدون تَحْطيم كُلّ ما أوجده الرب فيكم وأعطاه لكم. إني أهبكم بركتي الخاصَّة وإني باقية مَعكم فى طريقِكَم, طريق التحولِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 أبريل 1987 "أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ. أعلموا يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن الرب يَمْنحُ نِعَم خاصّة في الصلاةِ. لذا، التمسوا وصلّوا كي تكونوا قادرين أن تفَهْموا كُلّ ما أعطيه هنا. أَدْعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن تصلوا من القلبِ. أنكم تَعْلموا أنّه بدون صلاةِ لا تَستطيعُوا فَهْم كُلّ ما يُخطّطُه الرب من خلال كل واحد مِنْكم. لذا، صلّوا! إني أَرْغبُ أن تتحقق خطة الرب من خلال كل واحد مِنْكم، أرغب أن يواصل كُلّ ما زَرعَه الرب في قلوبِكَم النَمُو. لذا صلّوا أنّ تَحمي بركة الرب كل واحد مِنْكم مِنْ كُلّ الشرّور التي تهدّدُكم. أُباركُكم يا أولادي الأعزاء. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 مايو1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعو كُلّ واحد مِنْكم أن تبدءوا أن تعَيْشوا في محبِّة الرب. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنكم مستعدّين لاقتراف الخطية، ولوَضْع أنفسكم في يَدِّ الشيطانِ بدون تفكير. إني أَدْعو كل واحد مِنْكم أَنَّ تَقْروا بإدراك أن تكونوا مع الرب وضدّ إبليس. أَنا أمُّكَم، ولهذا، أُريدُ أن أوجهكم جميعا نحو القداسةِ المطلقة. أُريدُ أن يكون كل واحد مِنْكم سعيدَ هنا على الأرضِ وأن يكُونَ مَعي في السماء. هذا هو غرض مجيئي هنا وتلك هي رغبتُي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 يونيو 1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أشكركم اليوم وأُريدُ دَعوتكم جميعاً نحو سلامِ الرب. أُريدُ أن يختبر كل واحد مِنْكم ذلك السلامِ الذي يهبه الرب في قلوبِكَم. أُريدُ أن أبَارَكَكم جميعاً اليوم. أبارككم ببركة الرب وأَتوسّلُ إليكم يا أولادي الأعزاء أن تتّبعوا طريقِي وأن تعيشوه. إني أَحبُّكم ولذا لا أحْسبُ حتى عددَ المرات، إني سأواصل دَعوتكم وأشكركم على كُلّ ما تفعلوه لأجل نواياي. أَرجوكم، ساعدُوني أن أقدمكم للرب وأن أنْقذكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 يوليو1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أَتوسّلُ إليكم أن تسلكوا طريق القدسيةِ بدءا من اليوم. إني أَحبُّكم، ولذا، أُريدُكم أن تَكُونَوا قدّيسَين. لا أُريدُ أَنْ يَعوقكم إبليس عن ذلك الطريقِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، صلّوا واقْبلوا كُلّ ما يقدمه الرب لكم وإن كان مرّا. لكن في نفس الوقت، سَيَكْشفُ الرب كُلّ عذوبة لكل مَنْ يَبْدأُ فى المضي فى ذلك الطريقِ، ولكل من سَيَلبّي كُلّ نداء للرب  بسرور. لا تَهتموا بالأمور التافهةِ. اشتاقوا إلى السماءِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 أغسطس 1987: "أبنائي أعزاء! أَدْعوكم جميعاً اليوم أيضاً أَنَّ تقرّرُوا أن تعَيْشوا رسائلِي. لقد سَمحَ لي الرب في هذه السَنَةِ أيضاً، التي  كرّستْها الكنيسة لي، أن أكُونَ قادرة على التكَلم معك وأن أكُونَ قادرة على حثكم على القداسةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنشدوا مِنْ الرب النِعَم التى يهبها الرب لكم من خلالي. أَني مستعدُّة أن أتشفع للرب لكل ما تنشدوه حتى تكون قداستكَم كاملةَ. لذا لا تنْسوا يا أولادي الأحباء أن تلتمسوا، لأن الرب أجاز لي أن أحصل على النِعَمِ لَكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 سبتمبر 1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أُريدُ أن أدَعوكم اليوم أيضا إلى الصلاةِ. لتكن الصلاةً هي حياتَكِم. أبنائي الأعزاء، كرّسُوا وقتَكَ إلى يسوع فقط وهو سَيَهبكم كُلّ شيءَ تنشدونه. أنه سَيَكْشفُ نفسه بالكامل لكم. أبنائي الأعزاء، إن إبليس قويُ ويَنتظرُ أن يجرب كل واحد مِنْكم. صلّوا، وبتلك الطريقِة لن يَكُونُ قادر أن يؤذيكم ولا أن يعوقكم عن طّريق القداسةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، من خلال الصلاةِ يَنْمو كل شئ نحو الرب من يومٍ ليوم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 أكتوبر 1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أُريدُ اليوم أن أدعوكم جميعا أن تقرروا أن تكونوا فى الفردوس. إنّ الطريقَ صعبُ للذين لمَ يقرّروا أن يكونوا للرب. أبنائي الأعزاء، قرّرُوا وآمنوا أنّ الرب يقدم نفسه بالكامل لكم. أنكم مدعوون وأنتم بحاجُة لتَلْبِية نداءِ الأبِّ، الذي يَدْعوكم من خلالي. صلّوا، لأنه في الصلاةِ سيكون كل واحد مِنْكم قادر على اكتساب المحبِّة الكاملِة. إني أُباركُكم وأرْغبُ فى مُسَاعَدَتكم كي يكون كل واحد مِنْكم تحت عباءتِي الأموميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 نوفمبر 1987 : "أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعو اليوم أيضاً كل واحد مِنْكم أن يقرر أن يسلّم ثانيةً كُلّ شيءِ بالكامل لي. بتلك الطريقِة فقط سَأَكُونُ قادرة على تَقديم كُلّ واحد منكم للرب. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنتكم تَعْلمون أنّني أَحبُّكم بلا حدود, وأنّني أَرْيد أن يكون كُلّ واحد منكم لي، لكن الرب  أعطىَ الجميع الحرية التي أَحترمُها بمودّة وأُذعنَ لها بتواضع. أَرْيد يا أبنائي الأعزاء أنّ تُساعدُوني كي تتحقق خطط الرب في هذه الأبرشيةِ. إن لم تصلوا فلَنْ تَكُونَوا قادرين على تمييز محبِّتي ولا الخططِ التي لدى الرب لهذه الأبرشيةِ ولكُلّ فرد. صلّوا أنّ لا يَغريكم إبليس بكبريائه وبقوّتِه الخادعةِ. أنا مَعكم وأريدُكم أَنْ تَصدقا أنّني أَحبُّكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."
25 ديسمبر1987: "أبنائي الأعزاء! أفرحوا مَعي! إن قلبي مبتهجُ بسبب يسوع وأُريدُ أن أعطيه لكم اليوم. أبنائي الأعزاء، أُريدُ أن يفتح كل واحد مِنْكم قلبَه ليسوع وأنا سَأَعطيه لكم بحبِّ. أبنائي الأعزاء، أُريدُ أَنْ يُغيّرَكم يسوع وأن يعلمكم وأن يحِميكم. أصلي اليوم عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ من أجل كل واحد مِنْكم وها أنا أُقدّمُكم للرب كي يُظهرُ نفسه فيكم. إني أَدْعوكم إلى الصلاةِ المخلصةِ التى من القلبِ كي تكون كُلّ صلاة من صلواتكم لقاءاً مَع الرب. في عملِكَم وفي حياتكَم اليومية، ضعَوا الرب في المركز الأول. إني أَدْعوكم اليوم بكل جديةِ أن تطيعوني وأن تفعلوا ما أَدْعوكم غليه. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي."


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ظهورات ورسائل السيدة العذراء فى يوغسلافيا*

*رسائل عام 1988​*25يناير1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء! اَدْعوكَم اليوم مرة أخري إِلى التحول الكامل، إن ذلك التحول صعبُ للذينِ لم يختاروا الرب. أني اَدْعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أَنْ تتُحوّلواَ بالكامل إِلى الرب الذى بإمكانه أَن يعطيكم كل شيءَ وكل ما تطلبونه منه. لكنكم تَطْلبون الرب عند المرض وعند وجود مشاكل وعندما تعترضكم صعوبات وتظنون أنه بعيدُ عنكم ولا يصغى إليكم ولا يسمع صلواتكم. كلا يا أبنائي الأعزاء, لَيس هذا حقيقي ! عندما تكونوا بعيدين عن الرب لا يُمكنُكم أَنْ تتلقوا عطاياه لأنكم لا تطلبون بإيمان قوي. يوما بعد يوم وأنا أَصلّي من أجلكم وأُريدُ أَنْ أجتذبكم بقرب الر ب أكثر؛ لكني لا أستطيع ذلك ما لم تريدوا أنتم ذلك. لذا َضعَوا حياتكمَ يا أولادي الأعزاء في أياديِ الرب. أُبارككمُ جميعا وشكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."
25 فبراير1988 : " أبنائي الأعزاء!  اَدْعوكمَ اليوم مرة أخري للصّلاة وللخضوع بالكامل للرب. تَعْرفون أنّني أحبكم وأنني أجئ أليكم بدافع حبى لكى لأريكم طريق السّلامِ وخلاص نفوسكم. أُريدكَم أَنْ تَطِيعوني وألا تسمحوا للشيطانَ أَنْ يَغويكم. أبنائي الأعزاء, إن الشيطان قويُ جداً ولذا أسألكَم أَنْ تُكرّسواَ صلواتكَم من أجل الذينَ تحت نيره حتى يخلصوا وينقذوا. قدموا شهادة بحياتكم، وضحوا بحياتكم من أجل خلاص العالمِ. أنا معكم وأني ممتنة لكم، لكنكم ستنالون في السّماءِ عطايا الأبَ التي وَعدكم بها. لذا لا تخافوا يا صغاري. إن صليتم لا يستطيع الشيطان أَنْ يصيبكم بضرر ولو ضئيل لأنكم أبناء الرب وهو يَحْرسكَم . صلّوا ولتكن السّبحةَ دائما في أياديكَم كعلامة للشّيطانِ أنكم تنتموا إليّ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."
25 مارس 1988 : " أبنائي الأعزاء!  اَدْعوكَم اليوم أيضا للخضوع بالكامل للرب. أنكم لا تشعرون يا أبنائي الأعزاء كم أنه يَحْبّكَم بمثل هذا الحبِّ العظيم حتى أنه يجيز لى أنْ أكون معكم وأن أرشدكم وأن أُساعدكمَ كي تَجدواَ طريق السّلام. ذلك الطّريق الذى لن تكتشفوه ما لم تصلوا. لذا تخلوا يا أولادي الأعزاء عن كل شيءَ وكرسوا وقتكم للرب وهو سَيَمْنحكم عطاياه ويُبارككمَ. صغاري, لا تَنْسوا أنّ حياتكمَ مثل زهرة الرّبيعِ, فهي جميلةُ اليوم بشكل مدهش, لكن غداً قَدْ تختفي. لذا صلوا وليكن خضوعكم للرب كعلامة على الطريقِ. ذلك الطّريقِ الذى لن تعاينوه الآن فقط  بل سيكون طريق الأبديةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
25 أبريل 1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء!  يريد الرب أن يجعلكم قديسين . لذا فهو يدعوكم من خلالي أن تستكملوا تسليم ذواتكم له. ليكن القداس المقدس هو حياتكم. أعلموا أنّ الكنيسةَ هي موضعا للرب على الأرضِ، الموضع الذى جمعتكم منه والذى أريد منه أن أظهر لكم طريق الرب. تعالوا  وصلوا ّ! لا تنظروا نحو الآخرين ولا تشوهوا سمعتهم, بل بالأحرىَ لتكن حياتكَم دليل في طريق القداسةِ. الكنائس تَستحقُّ الاحترام وهي جماعة مقدسه لأن الرب الذي صار إنسان سكن فيها بالنهار والليل. لذا آمنوا يا أبنائي الصغار وصلوا أنّ يَزِيدُ الرب إيمانكم واسألوه دائماً عن ما تحتاجونه. أنا معكم وأفرح بسبب تحولكم وأني أَحْميكَم بعباءتي الأموميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "
25مايو 1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء!  أدْعوكَ للخضوع بالكامل للرب. صلوا يا صغاري أن لا يأرجحكم الشّيطانِ كفرع شجره في الرّيح ِ. كونوا أقوياء فى الربِ. اَرْغبُ أن يعرف كل العالم الفرح بالرب من خلالكم. لا تقلقوا ولا تكونوا مهمومين فالرب سَيُساعدكم ويريكم الطّريق. أُريدكمَ أَنْ تَحْبَّوا كل إنسان مثلما تحبونني، كل من الجيد والشرير. بهذه  الطّريقة فقط سيَقْهرُ الحبّ العالمَ. أبنائي الصغار, أنتم َ لي وأنى أحبكم فسلموا نفوسكم لى كى اَقُودكمَ للرب. صلواّ بلا تَّوَقُّف حتى لا يكون للشيطانَ سلطه عليكم ويستغلكم. صلوا أن تدركوا أنكم لى. إني أُبارككَم ببركةِ البهجةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
25 يونيو1988 : " أبنائي الأعزاء!  اَدْعوكَم اليوم إِلى الحبِّ المخلص وهذه هي مَسَرَّةُ الرب. أبنائي الصغار, المحبة تجعل كل شيءَ يكون أفضل وبدون محبة من الصعب أن تعرفوا الرب يسوع لأنه محبة. لذا  صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء للرب  أَنْ يأتي لمعونتكم وألا يكون ذلك طبقاً لأمنياتكم بل طبقاً لمحبته. سلموا ذواتكم للرب  كى يشفيكم ويواسيكم ويغفر لكم ويزيل من داخلكم كل ما يعوق طرقكم نحو المحبة. بهذه الطريقة يستطيع الرب أَنْ يصوغ حياتكمَ وسَتَنْمون فى المحبة. أبنائي الأعزاء, مجدوا الرب بأنشودة المحبة حتى تنموا محبة الرب داخلكم يوماً بعد يوم حتى الكمال. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."
25يوليو 1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء!  اَدْعوكَم اليوم للخضوع بالكاملِ للرب. كل ما تَعمَلوُه وكل ما تَمتلكوه قدموه للرب كي يملك على حياتكم كملكُ. بتلك الطّريقة ومن خلالي يستطيع الرب أَنْ يَقُودكم إلى أعماق الحياةِ الرّوحيةِ. أبنائي الصغار, لا تخافوا لأني أنا معكم حتى عندما تظنوا أنه لا يوجد مخرج وأن الشيطان هو الذى يسيطر على الأمور. أني اَجْلبُ السلام إليكم. أنا أمكم وملكة السلامِ. أني أُبارككَم ببركةِ البهجةِ حتى يكون الرب كل شيءَ في الحياة. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."
25أغسطس 1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء!  اَدْعوكم جميعاً اليوم أَنْ تَفرحوا في الحياة التي منحها الرب لكم. أبنائي الصغار, أفرحوا في الرب الخالق لأنه قَدْ خَلقكمَ بشكل رائع جداً. صلواّ أنّ تكون حياتكم صلاة شكر فرحه تَتدفّقُ من قلوبكَم مثل نهرِ فرحِ. أبنائي الصغار, قدموا الشكر بلا توقف عن كل ما تمتلكوه, عن كل عطية قد أعطاها الرب لكم ولو كانت صغيره حتى أن يبارك الرب حياتكم ببركة الفرح. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."
25 سبتمبر1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء!  اَدْعوكم جميعا اليوم بدون استثناء إِلى طريقِ القداسة في حياتكم. لقد وهبكم الرب نعمة القداسةِ. صلواّ أن تفهموها أكثر فأكثر وبتلك الطّريقِة ستستطيعون أَنْ تَحْملوا شاهدة الرب بحياتكم. أبنائي الأعزاء, أني أُبارككَم وأتشفع لكم أمام الرب أن تكون طرقكم وشهادتكم كامله وسبب فرح للرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."
25 أكتوبر1988 : " أبنائي الأعزاء!  ندائي أن تَعِيشوا الرسائل التى اعطيها لكم لهو نداء يومي، خاصةً  لأني أُريدُ يا أبنائي الأعزاء  أَنْ أضعكم بقرب قلبِ يسوع. لذا  اَدْعوكَ اليوم يا أبنائي الأعزاء إِلى صلاةِ التّكريسِ إِلى يسوع, إبني الحبيب, حتى تصبح  قلوبكم ملكه. ثم اَدْعوكمَ إِلى التّكريسِ إِلى قلبي الذي بلا دنس. أُريدُكم أن تُكرّسواَ أنفسكم كأشخاصِ وعائلات وأبراشيات حتى يصير الكل تابع للرب من ِ خلال يداي. لذا صلواّ يا أبنائي الصغار أن تدركوا عظمة الرسالة التى أعطيها لكمَ. أنا لا أُريدُ أي شئ لي، بل بالحري إنقاذ نفوسكم. إن الشّيطان قويُ وأنتم بصلواتكم الثابتة بإلحاح ستحتمون بقلبي الأموميِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي . "
25نوفمبر1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء! اَدْعوكَ إِلى الصّلاةِ كي يكون لكم في الصّلاةِ لقاء مع الرب. إن الرب يقدم ويَعطي نفسه لكم, لكنه يَطْلبُ منكم أن تُستجيبوا لندائه بحرية. لذا حددوا يا أبنائي الصغار وقت أثناء اليوم يكون مكرس للصلاة, حتى تستطيعوا أن تصلوا بسلام وتواضع وتلتقوا مع الإله الخالق, أنا معكم وأتشفع لكم أمام الرب حتى يكون كل لقاء لقاء مفرح مع الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي."
25ديسمبر1988: " أبنائي الأعزاء!  اَدْعوكَ إِلى السّلامِ. عيشوا السّلام في قلوبكمَ وفي بيئتكمَ المحيطيةِ بكم ، حتى يتعرف الكل على السّلامَ الذي لا يأتي منكم بل من الرب. أبنائي الصغار, اليوم يومُ عظيمُ, أفرحواْ معي! احتفلوا بمولد يسوع بسلامي، السّلام الذي أتيت به, جِئت به كأم لكم, كملكه السلامِ. أهبكم اليوم بركتي الخاصّة. احملوه إِلى كل الخليقة كي يستطيع الجميع أَنْ ينالوا السلام, شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. "


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1989

25 يناير 1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم إلى طريقِ القداسةِ. صلّوا أن تَفْهمُوا جمالَ وعظمةَ هذا الطريقِ حيث يُعلنُ الرب نفسه إليكم بطريقة خاصّة. صلّوا أن تَكُونوا منفتحَين إلى كُلّ شيءِ يفعله الله من خلالكم حتى أنه تُستطيعوا بحياتِكَم أن تقدموا الشكر لله وأن تفَرَحوا على كُلّ شيءِ يَفعلُه من خلال كُلّ فرد. إنى أَعطيكم بركتي. شكراً لإستجابَتكم لندائِي.

25 فبراير1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم إلى الصلاةِ من القلبِ. أُريدُ من كُلّ واحد منكم طوال موسمِ النعمةِ هذا أَنْ يتَّحدَ مَع يسوع، لكن بدون صلاةِ متواصلةِ لا تَستطيعُوا إختِبار جمالِ وعظمةِ النعمةِ التى يُقدّمُها الله لكم, لذا أملئوا قلوبكم يا صغاري في كل الأوقات ولو بأقل الصلواتِ. أنا مَعكم وأحمي دوماً كلّ قلب مُعطى لي . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مارس 1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم إلى الإستسلامَ الكامل لله. أَدْعوك إلى فرحِ وسلامِ عظيمِ الله فقط من يستطيع أَنْ يَهبَه. أنا مَعك وأَتشفّعُ لَكم كُلّ يوم أمام الله. أَدْعوكم يا صغاري للإستِماع لي وأن تعَيْشوا الرسائلِ التى أمْنحُكم إياها. لسَنَواتِ أنت مَدْعُوون إلى القداسةِ لَكنَّكم ما زِلتَم بعيدين. إنى أُباركُكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل 1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم إلى الإستسلامَ الكامل لله. دعْوا كُلّ شيءَ تَمتلكُونه يَكُونَ في أيادي الله. في تلك الطريقةِ فقط سَيكون لديكم السعادة في قلوبِكِم. أبنائي الصِغار، أفْرحُوا في كُلّ شيءِ لديكم. قدموا الشكر لله لأن كُلّ شيءَ هو عطية من الله لكم. بتلك الطريقةِ في حياتِكِ سَتَكُونُوا قادرين على تَقديم الشكر على كُلّ شيءِ وتكتشفُون الله في كُلّ شيءِ حتى في أصغر زهرةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو 1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم الآن أن تَكُونَوا منفتحَين إلى رؤية الله، أبنائي، كَمْ أن الطبيعة منفْتحُه وتَعطي حياةَ وثمارَ. بالطّريقة نفسها أَدْعوكم للعَيْش مع الله وللإسْتِسْلام الكامل إليه. ابنائي، أنا مَعكم وأُريدُ أن أقدمكم دوماً إلى فرحِة الحياةِ. أُريدُ أن يكتشف كُلّ شخصِ الفرحَ والحبَّ الممكن أَنْ يُوْجَدا فقط في الله واللذان الله فقط من يستطيع أَنْ يَمْنحَهما. إن الله لا يُريدُ أيّ شئَ منكم سوى إستسلامكَم. لذا قرّرُوا بجدية يا أبنائي أن تكونوا لله لأن كُلّ شيء آخر مصيره الزوال. الله فقط من يدوم. صلّوا كي تكُونَوا قادرين أن تِكتشفوا عظمةِ وفرحِة الحياةِ التي يَمْنحُها الله لكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 يونيو1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تعَيْشوا الرسائلِ التى أَعطيتكم إياها خلال السَنَوات الثمانية الماضية. إن هذا زمن نعمةِ وأنا أَرْيد أن تكون نعمةَ الله عظيمة لكُلّ واحد منكم. إنى أُباركُكم وأنى أَحبُّكم محبّة خاصّة. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي

25 يوليو 1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم لتَجديد قلوبِكَم. إفتحْوا أنفسكم إلى الله وسلّمْوا إليه كُلّ صعوباتكَ وكذلك صلبانكَم، فالله يحول كُلّ شيءَ إلى فرحِ. ابنائي الصِغار، أنكم لا تَستطيعُوا أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم إلى الله إن لم تَصلّوا. لذا، قرروا مِنْ اليوم أن تَكرسوا وقت في اليومِ يكون مخصص فقط للقاءِ الله في صمتِ. بتلك الطريقِة سَتَكُونُوا قادرين، بنعمة الله، أن تشَهدَوا حضورِي هنا. أبنائي الصِغار، أنا لا أَريد إجْباركم. بالأحرى قدموا لله وقتكَم بكامل إرادتكم، كأبناء لله. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أغسطس 1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم إلى الصلاةِ. بالصلاةِ تَنَالُوا يا صغاري الفرحَ والسلامَ. من خلال الصلاةِ أنتم أغنى برحمةِ الله. لذا دعوا الصلاةً يا صغاري تَكُونُ حياةَ كل واحد مِنْكم. أَدْعوكم بصفة خاصة للصَلاة أن يهتدى كُلّ أولئك البعيدين عنْ الله. حينئذ ستكون قلوبنا أغنى لأن الله سَيَملك على قلوبِ كُلّ البشر. لذا صلّوا يا صغاري، صلّوا، صلّوا! لتبدأ الصلواتَ تملك علي كُلّ العالم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 سبتمبر1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم لتقديم الشكر لله لأجل كلّ العطايا التى إكتشفتَموها طوال حياتِكَ وحتى عن أصغر عطية أدركتَموها. إنى أقدم الشكر مَعكم وأُريدُكم أن تختبروا جميعا فرحة هذه العطايا. وأُريدُ أن يكون الله كُلّ شيءَ لكل واحد مِنْكم. وحينئذ يا صغاري، ستستطيعوا أَنْ تَنْموَ بل توقف في طّريق القداسةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً  إلى الصلاةِ. إنى أَدْعوك دائماً، لَكنَّكم ما زِلتَم بعيدين. لذا، قرّروا مِنْ اليوم، بجدية, أَنْ تكرّسَوا وقتَ لله. أنا مَعك وأَتمنّى أن أعلمكم أن تصَلوا بقلوبكمِ. بالصلاةِ بالقلبِ سَتُصادفُون الله. لذا، صلوا يا صغاري، صلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا! شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 نوفمبر1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم لسَنَواتِ بهذه الرسائلِ التي أَعطيها لكم. صِغارى، إنى أريد بهذه الرسائلِ أَن أصنع فسيفساء بغاية الجمال في قلوبِكَم، كى أكُون قادرة على تَقديم كل واحد مِنْكم إلى الله مثل الصورةِ الأصليةِ. لذا يا صغاري، أَرْغبُ أنّ تكون قراراتَكَم حرّةً أمام الله، لأنه أعطاَكم الحريةَ. لهذا صلّوا، لكي تتحرروا من أيّ تأثيرات من الشيطانِ، فلننُقرّرُ أن نكون لله فقط. إنى أَصلّي من أجلكم أمام الله وإنى أُلتمس إستسلامَكَم لله. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 ديسمبر1989​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى أُباركُكم اليوم ببركتي الأموميةِ وأَتشفع لكم أمام الله بأنّ يَهبكم عطية تحولِ القلبِ. إنى أَدْعوكم لسَنَواتِ وأَحْثُّكم إلى حياة روحية عميقة في بساطةِ، لَكنَّكم بغاية البرودة. لذا فأنا أَطْلبُ مِنْكم يا صغاري أن تقبُلوا الرسائلِ وأن تعيشوها بجديةِ ، كي لا تحزن نفوسكم عندما لا أكون مَعكم، وعندما لا أعود أَقُودَكم كأطفالَ صغار يتعثرون في بداية خطواتِهم. لذا أقرأوا الرسائلَ التي أعطيتُها لكم كل يوم وحوّلُوها إلى حياةِ. إنى أَحبُّكم ولذا أَدْعوكم جميعاً نحو طريقِ النجاة مَع الله. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1990

25 يناير1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تَقْرروا أن تكونوا لله مرةً أخرى وأن تخْتاَروه قبل كُلّ شيءِ وفوق كُلّ شيءِ، كي يعمل عجائب في حياتِكِم وأن تصبح حياتكم يوماً بعد يوم فرحة مَعه. لذا صلوا يا صغاري ولا تسْمحُوا للشيطانِ أن يعَمَل في حياتِكَم من سوءِ الفهم وعدم الفَهْم وعدم قبول كل منكم للآخر. صلّوا أنّ تَكُونوا قادر على فَهْم عظمةِ وجمالِ عطية الحياةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 فبراير1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم للإسْتِسْلام لله. في هذا الفصلِ خاصة أُريدُكم أَنْ تَتْركَوا كُلّ الأشياء التي تَرْبطُكم لكنها تَؤذي حياتَكِم الروحيةَ. لذا قرروا يا صغاري بالكامل أن تكونوا لله، ولا تسْمحُوا للشيطانِ أن يجيء إلى حياتِكَ من خلال الأشياءِ التي تؤذيكم وتؤذى حياتكِم الروحية. صِغارى، أن الله يَعْرضُ نفسه إليكم بالكامل، وأنتم بإمكانكم أَنْ تَكتشفَوه وتَتعْرفَون عليه من خلال الصلاةِ فقط. لذا قرروا أن تصلوا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائى

25 مارس 1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أنا مَعكم حتى إن لم تشعروا بذلك. إنى أُريدُ حِمايتكم مِنْ كُلّ شيءِ يقدمه الشيطانِ والتى يريد هدمكم من خلالها. بينما كنت أحَمل يسوع في أحشائى، كذلك أريد أيضاً يا صغاري أن أحَملكم إلى القداسةِ. إن الله يُريدُ أن ينقذكم وها هو يُرسلُ لكم رسائلَ من خلال البشر والطبيعة ومن خلال أشياءِ عديدة يُمْكِنها أَنْ تُساعدُكم بأنّكم يَجِبُ أَنْ تُغيّرَوا مسار حياتِكَم. لذا أفهموا يا صغاري عظمةَ العطية التى  يقدمها الله لكم من خلالي، كي أَحْميكم بعباءتِي وأقُودُكم إلى فرحة الحياةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تقبلوا الرسائل التى أعطيها لكم وأن تعَيْشوها, أنا معكم واريد أن يكون كل واحد مِنْكم قريبَ جداً إلى قلبِي. لذا صلوا يا صغاري واشدوا مشيئة أللهَ في كل يوم من أيام حياتكِم. إنى أَرْيد أن يكتشف كل واحد مِنْكم طريقَ القداسةِ وينْمو فيها حتى الأبدية. أنا سَأَصلّي من أجلكم وأَتشفع أمام الله بأنّ تَفْهمُوا عظمةَ هذه العطية التى يَعطيها اللى لى بأن أكُونَ مَعكم. شكراً لتبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو 1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم أن تَقْرروا بجديةِ أن تعَيْشوا هذه المناسبة (عيد العنصرة). كرّسْوا الوقتَ للصلاةِ وللتَضْحِية. أنا مَعكم وأَرْيد أن أسَاعَدَكم فى النَمُو في نُكران الذات‏ وإماتة الجَسَد‏، بأنّ تَكُونوا قادرين على فَهْم جمالِ حياةِ الناسِ الذين يواصلون إعْطاء أنفسهم لي بطريقِة خاصِّة. أبنائي الأعزاء، الله يُباركُكم يَومَاً بَعدَ يَومٍ ويرْغبُ فى تغيير حياتِكَم. لذا صلّوا بأنّ يكون لديكم القوّةُ على تَغيير حياتِكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَرْيد اليوم أن أشكركم على كُلّ تضحياتكَم وعلى كُلّ صلواتكَم. إنى أبارككم ببركتي الأموميةِ الخاصّةِ. إنى أَدْعوكم جميعاً أن تَقْرروا أن تكونوا لله، لكي تكتشفوا من يومٍ لآخر إرادتهَ من خلال الصلاةِ. إنى أَرْيد يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن أدَعوكم جميعاً إلى التحول الكامل كي يكون الفرح في قلوبِكَم. أَنى سعيدُة بأنّكم هنا اليوم بمثل هذه الأعدادِ العظيمةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكمم ندائِي.

25 يوليو1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم إلى السلامِ. لقد جِئتُ هنا كملكة السلامِ وأريد أن أغْنيكم بسلامِي الأموميِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، إنى أَحبُّكم وأشتهى أن أجَلْبكم جميعا إلى السلامِ الذي يعطيه الله فقط  والذي يُغني كُلّ قلب. إنى أَدْعوكم أَنْ تُصبحَ ناقلين وشهود لسلامِي إلى هذا العالمِ المفتقد للسلام. فليملك السلام في كُلّ العالم المفتقد للسلامِ والمشتاقُ للسلامِ. أنى أبارككم ببركتي الأموميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أغسطس 1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَرْيد أن أن أدَعوكم أن تأَخْذوا الرسائل التى أعطيها لكم بجديةِ وأن تضعَوها موضع التطبيق. أنكم تَعْرفُون يا صغاري أَنِّني مَعك وأننى أَرْيد أن أقودَكم على نفس الطريقِ نحو السماءِ، ذلك الطريق الجميلُ لأولئك الذين يَكتشفُونه في الصلاةِ. لهذا لا تنْسوا يا صغاري أَنَّ هذه الرسائلِ التي أَعطيها لكم يَجِبُ أَنْ تُوْضَعَ فى كل أيام حياتكَم كي تكُونوا قادرين أن تقَولوا: هناك، أَخذنا الرسائلَ وحاولنا أن نحياها. أبنائي الأعزاء، إنى أَحْميكم أمام الأبِّ السماويِ بصلواتِي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 سبتمبر1990​أبنائى الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم للصَلاة بالقلبِ كي تكون صلواتكَم حديث مَع الله. أَريد أن يُكرس كل واحد مِنْكم وقتَ أكثرَ إلى الله. إن الشيطان قويُ ويُريدُ أن يسحقكم ويخَدْعكم بطرق عديدة. لهذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء كُلّ يوم كى تكون حياتَكَم صالحة لكم ولكُلّ الذين تلاقونهم. أنا مَعكم وإنى أَحْميكم بالرغم من أنَّ الشيطان يَريد أن يحْطم خططِي وأن يعيق الرغباتِ التي يريد الأبِ السماويِ أن تتحقق هنا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر1990​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم للصَلاة عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ بأنّ تُقدّمُوا تضحياتَ وأعمالَ صالحة من أجل السلامِ في العالمِ. إن الشيطان قويُ, ويريد بكُلّ قوّته تَحْطيم السلامِ الذي يَأتى مِنْ الله. لهذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ مَعي من أجل السلامِ. أنا مَعكم وأريد أن أسَاعَدَكم بصلواتِي وأَرْيد أن أوجهككم نحو طريقِ السلامِ. أنى أبارككم  ببركتي الأموميةِ. لا تَنْسِوا أن تعَيْشوا رسائلِ السلامِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 نوفمبر1990​أبنائي الأعزاء, أَدْعوكم اليوم إلى عمَلُ أعمالُ الرحمةِ بحبِّ وبدافع الحب لي ولأخوتِكم وأخواتِكم, الذين هم أخوتى وأخواتى. أبنائي الأعزاء، كُلّ تَفعلُوه للآخرين، أفعلوه بفرح عظيم وتواضعِ نحو الله. أنا مَعكم ويَومَاً بَعدَ يَومٍ أَقدم ذبائحكم وصلواتَكَ إلى الله من أجل خلاص العالمِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 ديسمبر1990​أبنائى الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ للصَلاة من أجل السلامِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، بدون سلامِ أنتم لا تَستطيعُوا أختبار ولادةِ الطفل يسوع لا اليوم ولا في حياتِكَم اليوميةِ. لهذا صلوا أن يَحْميكم ملك السلام بستره وأنّ يُساعدُكم على فَهْم عظمةِ السلام وأهميتةِ في قلوبِكَم. بهذه الطريقة ستَكُونُوا قادرين على نشر السلامِ مِنْ قلوبِكَم في كافة أنحاء العالم. أنا مَعكم وأَتشفع لَكم أمام الله. صلّوا، لأن الشيطانِ يريد أن يدمر خططِي للسلامِ. تصَالَحوا مع بعضكم البعض وبواسطة حياتِكَم اجعلوا السلام يسود علي كل الأرضِ الكاملةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1991

25 يناير1991​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم، كما لم يسبق من قبل، أَدْعوكم إلى الصلاةِ. لتكن صلواتَكَم صلاة من أجل السلامِ. إن إبليس قويُ ويَرْغبُ لَيسَ فقط تدمير الحياةً البشرية، بل والطبيعةَ والكوكبَ الذي تعيشون فيه. لهذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء، صلّوا كى من خلال الصلاةِ تستطيعوا أَنْ تَحْموا أنفسكم ببركات إله السلامِ. لقد أرسلَني الله بينكم كي أُساعدُكم. إن أردتم ذلك، تمسكوا بالتسبحةِ. فأن التسبحة بإمكانها عمل العجائب في العالمِ وفي حياتِكِم. إنى أُباركُكم وسأَبْقى مَعكم طالما إن الرب يريد ذلك. شكراً لعدم خيانة حضورَي هنا وأشكركم لأن استجابتكم تخْدمُ الصلاح والسلامَ.

25 فبراير1991​أبنائي الأعزاء, أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تَقْرروا أن تكونوا لله، لأن الأبتعاد عن الله ما هو إلا ثمر فقدان السلامِ في قلوبِكَم. إن الله بذاته هو السلامُ. لهذا أقتربُوا مِنْه من خلال صلواتِكَم الخاصة وبعد ذلك ستعيشوا السلام في قلوبِكَم وبهذه الطريقة سَيَتدفّقُ السلام مِنْ قلوبِكَم مثل نهر إلى كل العالم. لا تُتحدّثْوا عن السلامِ، بل أصنعوا سلاماًَ. إنى أُباركُكم جميعاً وأبارك كُلّ قرار جيد لكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

18 مارس 1991
رسالةَ عيد ميلادِ ميرجانا​أبنائي الأعزاء ! أننى سعيدة لتَجمّعكم بمثل هذا العددِ الكبيرِ. أننى اَرْغبُ أن تكرسوا وقت للصلاه من أجل أبنائي الذين لم يتعرفوا على محبتى ولا على محبة أبنى. سَاعدوهم على أَنْ يَجيئوا كى يَعْرفوا. سَاعدوني, كأمِ لكل واحد منكم َ. أبنائي, كم من مرة دَعوتكَم هنا في ميدجوجورجي للصّلاةِ وها أنا أَدْعوكمَ مرة أخرى لأنى اَرْغبكَ أَنْ تَفْتحَوا قلوبكَم  إِلى إبني، أسْمحوا له بأَنْ يَدْخلَ قلوبكم وبأن يَمْلأكم بالسّلامِ والحبِّ. إسمحوا له، دعوه يَدْخلُ ! سَاعدوه بصلواتكم كي تستطيعوا أن تنشروا السلام والحب بين الآخرون، لأن ذلك فى غاية الأهمية في هذا الوقتِ, فى وقت المعركه مع الشّيطانِ. لقَدْ تَكلّمتُ معكم كثيراً وقلت لكم َصلّوا، َصلّوا ، لأن بالصّلاةِ فقط تنجون من الشيطانَ وكل الشّر يَذْهبُ معه. أَعدكم بأننى سَأَصلّي من أجلكمَ، لكنى اَطْلبُ منكم الصلاة بأكثر نشاط , أننى اَطْلبَ أن تنشروا السلام والحبّ الذي اَسْألكم عنهَ في ميدجوجورجي منذ حوالى عشْرة سَنَوات. سَاعدوني وأنا سَأَصلّي إِلى إبني من أجلكم.

25 مارس 1991​أبنائي الأعزاء, مرة أخرى أَدْعوكم أن تعيشوا آلام يسوع في الصلاةِ وفي الإتحادِ مَعه. قرّرْوا أن تعْطوا وقتِ أكثرِ إلى الله الذي أعطاَكم أيام النعمة هذه. لهذا، صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء، وعَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ جدّدُوا الحبَّ ليسوع فى قلوبِكَم. أنا مَعكم وأُرافقُكم ببركتي وبصلواتِي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل1991​أبنائي الأعزاء, أَدْعوكم جميعاً اليوم كي تكون صلواتكَم صلاةً بالقلبِ. فليجد كُلّ واحد منكم وقتاً للصلاةِ كي تكتشفون الله في الصلاةِ. أننى لا أَرْغبُ أنْ تَتحدّثَ عن الصلاةِ، بل أن تصَلوا. ليكن كُلّ يوم مَمْلُوءاً بصلاةِ الشكر لله لأجل الحياة ولأجل كل ما لديكم. أننى لا أَرْيد أن تعبر حياتَكَم في التكلم بل بأنّ تُمجّدُوا الله بأعمالِكم. إننى مَعكم وأشكر الله على كُلّ لحظة قضيتها مَعكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو1991​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعو اليوم كلّ من سَمعوا رسائلى, رسائل السلامِ, أن يتفهموها بجديةِ وبحبِّ في حياتِهم. هناك الكثيرين الذين يَعتقدونَ أنّهم يَفعلون الكثير بالتَحَدُّث عن الرسائلَ، لكنهم لا يَعِيشونَها. أبنائي الأعزاء، إنى أَدْعوكم إلى أن تعيشوها وإلى أن تَغْيروا كُلّ السلبيات التى فيكم، كي تتحول كلها إلى إيجابيات وإلى حياةِ. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنا مَعكم وأَرْغبُ أن أسَاعَدَ كُلّ واحد منكم أن يعيش ليشَهدَ بحياته عن الإنجيل. إننى هنا يا أبنائي الأعزاء كى أساعدكم وكى اقودكم نحو السماءِ، وفي السماء يكون الفرح الذى من الممكن أَنْ تَعِيشَوه الأن وكأنكم فى السماءَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو1991​أبنائي الأعزاء, اليوم, فى هذا اليومِ العظيمِ الذي أعطيتَموه لي، أَرْيد أن أبَارَكَكم جميعاً وأن أقَول: فى أيامِ النعمة هذه التى أكون فيها معكم. أَرْيد أن أعلمكم وأن أُساعدُكم أن تسيروا فى طريقِ القداسةِ. هناك أناس كثيرين لا يَرْيدون أن يفَهْموا رسائلِي ولا أن يقُبُلوا بجديةِ ما أَقُولُه. ولَذا أَدعوكم وأَسْألَكم أن تكونوا شهودا لحضورى بحياتِكَم اليوميةِ. إن صلّيتم فأن الله سَيُساعدُكم أن تكتِشفوا السببِ الحقيقيِ لمجيئي. لهذا صلوا يا صغاري واقَرأَوا الكتب المقدّسةَ لكي تكتشفون الرسائل في الكتاب المقدّسِ من خلال مجيئي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو1991
رسالة إيفانكا التّذكارية السّنوية​ظَهرتْ سيدتنا بفرح وظلت حوالي عشرون دقيقةِ مع إفانكا تَصلّي من أجل السّلام وتَسْألُ عن صلاواتنا من أجل ألسّلام ِ. تَكلّمتْ سراً مع إفانكا حول الـسر السادس. سيدتنا سَألتْ بأنّ تكون لنا جَذوّرنَا في الأيمان. تراوحت تعبيرات وجه إفانكا بين الحزن الشديد والفرح السامى. لم يكن هناك رسالةُ عامه.

25 يوليو1991​أبنائى الأعزاء, أَدْعوكم اليوم للصَلاة من أجل السلامِ. في هذا الومن السلامِ مُهدّدُ عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ، وأُريدُ منكم أن تَجددوا الصوم والصلاةِ في عائلاتكَم. أبنائي الأعزاء، أَرْيد أَنْ تُدركَوا خطورة الحالةِ وأن مُعظم ما سَيَحْدثُ سيَعتمدُ على صلواتِكَم وأنكم تَصلّون قليلاً. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنا مَعكم وأَدْعوكم أن تبَدْئوا الصَلاة والصَوْم بجدية كما كنتم تفعلون في أيامِ ظهورى الأولى. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أغسطس 1991​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ، الآن كما لم يحدث من قبل عندما بَدأتْ خطتى أَنْ تَكُونَ مُدرَكة. إن إبليس قويُ ويُريدُ جَرْف خططِ السلامِ والفرح ويَجْعلكم تَعتقدُون أنّ إبنَي لَيسَ جاد في قراراتِه. لهذا أَدْعوكم جميعا يا أعزائي إلى الصَلاة والصومِ بِكل حزم. أَدْعوكم أن تدْركوا من خلال الأسرارِ التى بَدأتُها في فاتيما قَدْ تتحقق. أَدْعوكم يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن تدْركوا أهميةِ مجيئي وخطورة الوضع. أُريدُ أن أنقذ كُلّ النفوس وأن أُقدّمُهم إلى الله. لهذا، فلنَصلّي أنّ كُلّ شيءِ بَدأتُه أَنْ يُدركَ بالكامل. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 سبتمبر1991​أبنائى الأعزاء! أدعوكم جميعاً اليوم عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ إلى الصلاةِ ونُكران الذات. إن إبليس يُريدُ  الآن وكما لم يحدث من قبل أظهار وجهِه القبيح للعالم الذي يُريدُ به إغْواء أكثر قدر ممكن من البشر نحو طريقِ الموتِ والخطية. لهذا، ساعدُ يا أبنائي الأعزاء قلبَي الذى بلا دنس أن ينتصر في العالمِ الشرّيرِ. أنى أَناشدكم جميعا أن تصَلوا وأن تضحوا لأجل نواياي كى أستطيع أَنْ أُقدّمَهم إلى الله لأجل ما هو بغاية الأهمية. إنسَوا رغباتَكَم يا أبنائي الأعزاء وصلّوا من أجل ما يَرْغبه الله  وليس لأجل ما تَرْغبُونه أنتم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر1991​صلّوا ! صلّوا ّ! صلّوا ّ! 
(تذكر ماريجا أن  سيدتنا لم تقل جملتها المعتاده  شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي)

25 نوفمبر 1991​أبنائي الأعزاء! أدْعوكم هذه المرة أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ. صلّوا أنّ يمكنكم أن تفْهمُوا ما يريد الله أن يقوله لكم من خلال حضورِي ومن خلال الرسائلِ التى أَعطيها لكم. إنى أَرْيد أن أجذبكم بغاية القربَ ليسوع وإلى قلبِه المجروحِ كى تستطيعوا أن تفْهمُوا الحبَّ الغير محدود الذي قدمه إلى كل واحد مِنْكم. لهذا، صلّوا يا ابنائي الأعزاء أن يَتدفّقُ من قلوبكم ينبوع حبِّ إلى كُلّ شخص, سواء كان يَكْرهُكم أو يحتقرُكم. بتلك الطريقِة سَتَكُونُوا قادرين من خلال حبِّ يسوع أَنْ تَتغلّبَوا على كُلّ البؤس الذى في عالمِ الحُزنِ هذا، هذا العالم الذي بلا رجاء لأولئك الذين لا يَعْرفُ يسوع. أنا مَعكم وأَحبُّكم بحبِّ يسوع الغير محدودِ. شكراً لكُلّ تضحياتكَم وصلواتكَم. صلّوا أن أَكُونُ قادرة على مُسَاعَدَتك أكثرَ. إن صلواتكَم ضرورية لي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 ديسمبر1991​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم, وعَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ, أَجْلبُ الطفل يسوع إليكم، كى يُنعمُ عليكم ببركة سلامِه ومحبِّته. أبنائي الأعزاء، لا تنْسوا أنّ هذه نعمة عديد مِنْ الناسِ لا يَفْهمُونها ولا يَقْبلونَها. لهذا، أنتم الذين قُلتَم أنّكم لي، وتريدُوا مساعدتَي، قدموا كُلّ ذواتكم. أولاً، قدموا حبَّكَم ومثالَكَم في عائلاتكَم. أنكم تَقُولُون أنّ عيد الميلادِ عيد عائلي. لهذا، ضعوا الله يا أبنائي الأعزاء في المركز الأول في عائلاتكَم، كي يَهبكم السلامَ وأن يَحْميكم, لَيسْت مِنْ الحربِ فقط، بل أن يَحْميكم مِنْ كُلّ هجوم شيطاني. عندما يكون الله مَعك، يكون لديكم كُلّ شيءُ. لكن عندما لا تُريدُونه، حينئذ تكونوا بؤساء وضائعين، ولا تتَعْرفُون فى أى جانب أنتم. لهذا قرروا يا أبنائي الأعزاء أن تكونوا لله. حينئذ سَتَحْصلون على كُلّ شيءِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1992

25 يناير1992​أبنائي الأعزاء، أَدْعوكم اليوم إلى تجديد الصلاةِ في بيوتكم كي تصبح كُلّ عائلة فرحة لإبنِي يسوع. لهذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء وانشدوا يسوع أكثر وحينئذ سَتَكُونُوا قادرين على فَهْم وقُبُول كُلّ شيءِ، حتى اصعب الأمراض والصلبان. أنا مَعكم وأشتهى أَخْذكم إلى قلبِي وحْمايتكم، لَكنَّكم لَمْ تُقرّرْوا حتى الأن. لهذا أُريدُكم أن تصلوا يا أبنائى الأعزاء، لأنكم ستَسْمحُون لى من خلال الصلاة بأن أسَاعَدَكم. صلّوا يا أحبائي، حتى تصبحُ  الصلاةَ خبزِكِم اليوميِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم لندائِي.

25 فبراير1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن أجذبكم أقربَ لله من خلال الصلاةِ. بهذه الطريقِة فقط سَأَكُونُ قادرة على مُسَاعَدَتكم وحِمايتكم مِنْ كُلّ هجوم من الشيطانِ. أنا مَعكم وأتشفع لَكم مَع الله، بأنّ يَحْميكم. لَكنِّي بحاجُة لصلاواتَكَم ولقبولكم. أنكم تضلوا بسهولة في الأمور الماديةِ والبشرية، وتَنْسوا أنّ الله هو أعظم صديقُ لكَم. لهذا أقتربوا من الله يا أحبائي كى يَحْميكم ويَحْرسُكم مِنْ كُلّ شرّ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مارس 1992​أبنائي الأعزاء, اليوم, وكما لم يحدث من قبل, أَدْعوكم أن تعَيْشوا رسائلِي وأن تمارسوهم في حياتِكَم. لقد جِئتُ إليكم لأسَاعَدَكم، ولهذا، أَدْعوكم يا أحبائي إلى تَغيير حياتِكَم لأنكم أَخذتَم طريق البؤسِ, طريق الخرابِ. عندما قلت لكم؛ توبوا، صلّوا، صوموا، تصَالَحوا، أَخذتَم هذه الرسائلِ بسطحية. لقد بَدأتَم بعَيْش الرسائل, وبعد ذلك تَوقّفتَم، لأنها كَانَت صعبَة لَك. كلا يا أحبائي، عندما يكون هناك أمر صالح، يَجِبُ أَنْ تُثابرَوا في الصلاح ولا تظنوا أن الله لا يَراكم ولا أنه لا يَستمعُ وقد لا يُعينكم. ولهذا تبتعدون عنْ الله وعنّي بسبب إهتمامِاتكَم المخزية. لقد أردتُ أن أخَلْق منكم واحة سلامِ وحبِّ وصلاح. إن الله يريدَكم أن تصنعوا المعجزات بحبِّكَم وبمعونتِه، وهكذا تقدمون مثالاً. لهذا، ما أَقُولُه لكم: إن الشيطان يَلْعبُ مَعك ومع نفوسكم وأنا لا أَستطيعُ أن أسَاعَدَكم لأنكم بعيدين عنْ قلبِي. لهذا، صلّوا، عِيشُوا رسائلَي وحينئذ سَتَرون معجزاتَ محبِّ الله في حياتكِم اليومية. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل 1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ. بالصلاةِ والصوم فقك يُمْكِنُ أَنْ توقف الحروبَ. لهذا صلوا يا أحبائي، وقدموا بحياتِكَم شهادة بأَنْكم لي وبأنّكم تَنتمون لي، لأن إبليس يريد في هذه الأيامِ العاصفةِ أن يغوي اكبر قدر من النفوس. لهذا أَدْعوكم أن تَقْرروا أن تكونوا لله وهو سَيَحْميكم ويُريكم ما ينبغى أَنْ تَفعلوه وأَيّ طريقُ ينبغى أن تسلكوه. إنى أَدْعو كُلّ الذين وافقونى وجددوا تكريسِهم لإبنِي يسوع ولقلبِه ولي كي نستطيع أَنْ نَأْخذَكم كأدوات سلامِ في هذا العالمِ المفتقد للسلام. إن ميدجوريه علامة لكم جميعاً ونداء للصَلاة ولعَيْش أيام النعمة التي يهبها الله لكم. لهذا أقْبلُوا يا أحبائي النداء للصلاة بجديةِ. أنا مَعكم وآلامكم هى آلامى أيضاً. شكراً لتلبيتكم لندائِي.

25 مايو 1992​أبنائي الأعزاء, أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ، لكي من تقتربون من الله أكثر من خلال الصلاةِ. أنا مَعكم وأريد أن ارشدكم إلى طريقِ الخلاص الذى يهبه يسوع لكم. من يومٍ ليوم أقتربُ إليكم أكثر, ومع هذا فأنتم غير مدركين لذلك ولا تُريدُوا أن تعترفوا بأنّكم تتوصلون معى قليلاً بصلواتِ فاترة. عندما تظهر التجارب والمشاكل تَقُولُون: إلهي! أمّاه! أين أنتما؟ أما بالنسبة لي، فأنا أَنتظرُ فقط قبولكم لأقدمه ليسوع ليمَلْئكم بنعمتِه. لِهذا، أرجوكم, مرةً أخرى، أن تقبّلوا ندائِي وابْدأُوا الصَلاة بطريقة جديدة حتى تُصبحْ الصلاةَ بهجةً لكم. سَتَكتشفُون حينئذ أنّ الله كُلى القدرة في حياتِكَم اليوميةِ. إننى مَعكم وفى أَنتظارُكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

24 يونيه 1992
رّسالة من خلال مجموعةِ إيفان للصلاةِ على الجبلِ​المجد للرب يسوع, ها أنا أجلب السلام لكم. فإجلبوا السلامَ للآخرين. أنتم من سَيَجْلبُون السلام إِلى العالمِ.

25 يونيه 1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى اليوم سعيدُة، رغم أن في قلبِي ما زالَ هناك القليل من الحزن لأجل كُلّ أولئك الذين بَدأَوا هذا الطريقِ ثم بعد ذلك تَركَوه. إن حضوري هنا كي أْخذَكم نحو طريق جديد، الطريق إلى النجاة. لهذا أَدْعوكم، يَومَاً بَعدَ يَومٍ, إلى التوبة. لكن إن لم تَصلّوا، فلن تَستطيعُوا أن تقَولوا أنّكم في الطّريق نحو التغير. إنى أَصلّي من أجلكم وأَتشفع إلى الله لأجل السلامِ؛ السلام أولا في قلوبِكَم وأيضاً لأجل السلامِ حولكم، لكي يكون الله هو سلامَكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو1992​الظهور السنوى لإفانكا فى ذكرىِ عيد سيدتنا: طلبت منى سيدتنا أَنْ أصلّي وأن أصوم لأن ذلك هو السّلاح الوحيد ضد الشّيطانِ, إن الشّيطانُ يريد أَنْ يُحطّمَ كل شيء صالح داخلنا. ومن خلال الصّلاةِ والصوم نستطيع أَنْ نَقْهرَ الشريّر ونُقاومَ كل إغراءاته. أرتدت سيدتنا ثوب ذهبى, وتقول إفانكا أنها رَفعتَ أياديها خلال الظّهور وأوَضّحتَ بعد ذلك أنها كانت تمسك بيدي السيدة العذراء.

25 يوليو1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ, إلى صلاة الفرح لكي في هذه الأيامِ الحزينةِ لا يشعر أحد بينكم بالحزنَ في الصلاةِ، بل لقاء فرح مع الله خالقه. صلّوا يا صغارى، لتكُونَوا قادرين على الإقتِراب منى أكثر وللشُعُور خلال الصلاةِ بإِنَّني أَرْغبُ ذلك منكم. أَنا مَعكم وأبارككم كُلّ يوم ببركتي الأموميةِ كي يَمْلأُكم إلهنا بوفرة بنعمتِه لحياتِكَم اليوميةِ. قدموا الشكر للرب لأجل نعمةِ كونى قادرة على أَنْ أكُونَ مَعكم لأنى أُؤكد لكم إن ذلك لنعمة عظيمة. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أغسطس 1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! أريد اليوم أَن أقول لكم أنّني أَحبُّكم. إنى أَحبُّكم بحبِّي الأموميِ وأَدْعوكم أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم لى بالكامل لكي أستطيع من خلال كل واحد مِنْكم أَنْ أُحوّلَ وأُنجي هذا العالمِ الملئ بالخطايا والأمور الشريرة. لِهذا يجب أن تفتحوا انفسكم لى بالكامل يا صِغارى الأعزاء لكي أَحْملُكم دائماً أبعد نحو المحبِّة الرائعة لله الخالق الذي يَكْشفُ نفسه لكم يومٍا بعد يوم. أنا مَعك وأتمنّى أن أكَشْف لكم وأريكم الله الذي يَحبُّكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 سبتمبر1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم ثانيةً أوَدُّ أَنْ أَقُولَ لكم أَنِّي مَعكم أيضاً في أيامِ الأضطراب هذه التى يريد إبليس فيها أن يهدم كلّ ما شيده إبني يسوع, أنه يَشتهي أَنْ يهدم نفوسكم. أنه يُريدُ أن يبعدكم بقدر الإمكان عنْ الحياةِ المسيحيةِ وعنْ الوصايا التي تدعوكم الكنيسةِ أن تحيوها. إن إبليس يَتمنّى هدم كُلّ شيءِ مقدّسُ فيكم وحولكم. لهذا صلوا يا صغارى، صلّوا، صلّوا، كي تكُونَوا قادرين على إدْراك كُلّ ما يهبه الرب لكم من خلال مجيئي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك الآن إلى الصلاةِ حيث الشيطانِ قويُ ويتمنّى أن يجَعْل نفوس كثيرة بقدر ما يستطيع ملكه. صلّوا يا أطفالى الأعزاء، وكونوا واثقين فيّ أكثر لأنى أنا هنا كي أُساعدَكم وكي أرشدكم نحو طريق جديد إلى حياة جديدة. لهذا أنصتوا يا صغارى الأعزاء وعِيشُوا ما أقوله لكم لأن من المهم لَكم أنّ تَتذكّرُوا كلماتَي وكُلّ ما قلته لكم عندما لا أعود أكُونَ مَعكم. إنى أَدْعوكم للبَدْء فى تَغيير حياتِكَم مِنْ البِداية وبأنّ تقرّرُوا أن تتغيروا لَيسْ بالكلام بل بحياتِكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 نوفمبر1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم، أكثر مِنْ ذى قبل, أَدْعوكم للصَلاة. ليت حياتكَم تصير صلاة متواصلة. بدون حبِّ لا تَستطيعُوا أن تصلوا. لِهذا أَدْعوكم لمَحَبَّة الله، خالق حياتِكَم، فوق أي شيء آخر. سَتَتعرّفون حينئذ على الله وسَتَحبُّونه في كُلّ شيءِ كما يَحبُّكم. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنها نعمة أَنِّ أكون مَعك. لِهذا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقْبلَوا رسائلَي وأن وتَعِيشَوها لأجل منفعتكم. إنى أَحبُّكم ولِهذا أنا مَعكم، كي أعلّمَكم وكي أقودكم إلى حياة جديدة مِنْ التحولِ ونُكران للذات‏. بهذه الطريقة فقط سَتَكتشفُون الله وكُلّ ما يَبْدو لكم الآن بعيداً عنكم. لهذا صلوا يا أطفالي الأعزاء. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 ديسمبر 1992​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَشتهى وَضْعكم جميعا تحت عباءتِي وأن أحْميكم مِنْ كُلّ الهجمات الشيطانية. اليوم يوم سلامِ، لكن في كُلّ العالم هناك نقص عظيم للسلامِ. لِهذا أَدْعوكم جميعاً لبِناء عالم جديد مِنْ السلامِ مَعي من خلال الصلاةِ. هذا لا يمكنني فعله بدونكم، ولهذا أَدْعوكم جميعاً بحبِّي الأموميِ والله سيَعمل الباقي. لهذا، أفْتحُوا أنفسكم إلى خطةِ الله وإلى تصاميمِه لتكُونوا قادرين على التَعَاوُن مَعه لأجل السلامِ ولأجل كُلّ شيءِ صالح. لا تَنْسِوا أنّ حياتَكَم لا تَخصكم، بل هى عطية يَجِبُ أَنْ تَجْلبَ بها الفرح للآخرين وأن ترشدوهم بها إلى الحياةِ الأبديّةِ. لترافككم رقة الطفل يسوع دائماً. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1993

رسالة 25 يناير1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أدعوكم اليوم لقُبُول رسائلِي وأن تعيشوها بجديةِ. هذه الأيامِ أيامَ تحتاجُون فيها أن تختاروا الله، أن تختاروا السلامِ والخير. ليت  كُلّ الكراهية والغيرة تتلاشى مِنْ حياتِكِم ومن أفكارِكِم، وليَسْكنُ الحبَّ هناك فقط لله وللغير. هكذا، وهكذا فقط, سَتَكُونُوا قادرين على معْرِفة علاماتِ الأزمنة. 
انا مَعكم وأُرشدُك إلى زمن جديد, زمن يَعطيكم الله إياه كنعمة كي تَتعرّفُوا عليه أكثر. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 فبراير 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أبارككم اليوم ببركتي الأموميةِ وأَدْعوكم جميعاً إلى التحولِ. أَتمنّى أنّ يقرّرُ كُلّ واحد منكم تغيير أسلوب حياته وأن يعمل كُلّ واحد منكم من أجل الكنيسةِ لَيس بالكلام والأفكارِ بل بالقدوة، كي تكون حياتكَم شهادة مفرحة ليسوع. أنكم لا تَقدروا أن تقَولوا أنّكم تحَوَّلتم، لأن حياتَكَم يَجِبُ أَنْ تُصير تحول يومي.
كي تفْهمَوا ما يَجِبُ أَنْ تَعمَلُوه يا صغارى، صلّوا وسَيَعطيكم الرب ما يَجِبُ أَنْ تَفعلُوه، وما يَنبغي عليكم أَنْ تغيّرَوه. 
أنا مَعكم وأضِعُكم جميعاً تحت عباءتِي. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 مارس 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أدعوكم اليوم كما لم أدعوكم من قبل للصَلاة من أجل السلامِ، للسلامِ في قلوبِكَم، للسلام في عائلاتكَم وللسلامِ في العالم أجمع، لأن إبليس يريد الحربَ، يريد فقدان السلامِ، يُريدُ تَحْطيم كُلّ ما هو جيد. لذا صلوا يا أبنائي الأعزاء، صلّوا، صلّوا. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.
رسالة 25 أبريل 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم جميعاً اليوم لإيْقاظ قلوبكَ على الحبِّ. أذهبوا إلى الطبيعةً وإنظرْوا كَيفَ تستيقظ الطبيعةَ وذلك سَيكُونُ معونة لكم لفَتْح قلوبِكَم على محبِّة الله، الخالق. أَرْيدكم أَنْ تَيقظوا الحبَّ في عائلاتكَم كي حيث هناك إضطرابَ وكراهيةَ، يسود الحبّ, وعندما يكون هناك حبّ في قلوبِكَم سيكون هناك أيضاً صلاة.
ولا تنسوا يا صغارى أَنِّني مَعكم وأُساعدُكم بصلاتِي أن يهبكم الرب القوّةَ أن تحَبَّوا. 
إنى أُباركُكم وأَحبُّكم بحبِّي الأموميِ. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 مايو 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم للرب بالصلاةِ كي يَبْدأُ الروحِ القدس فى عملَ عجائب فيكم وبكم. 
أنا مَعكم وأَتشفع أمام الرب لكل واحد مِنْكم لأن كل واحد مِنْكم يا صغارى الأعزاء مهمُ في خطة نجاتى. 
إنى أَدْعوكم أن تَكُونَوا ناقلين للخير والسلامِ. يستطيع الرب أَنْ يَهبكم السلامَ فقط إن تُحوّلُتم وصلّيتم. 
لذا صلوا يا صِغارى الأعزاء، صلّوا، صلّوا وافعلوا ما يلهمه فيكم الروحُ القدس. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 يونيو 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم أيضاً أفرح بحضورِكَ هنا. أنى أُبارككم ببركتي الأموميةِ وأَتشفع لكل واحد مِنْكم أمام الرب. 
إنى أَدْعوكم مرة أخرى أن تعَيْشوا رسائلِي وأن تضْعوهم فى الحياةِ والممارسةِ. أنا مَعكم وأباركُكم جميعا يوماً بعد يوم. 
أبنائي الأعزاء، هذه أزمنة خاصّةَ، ولهذا أنا مَعكم لأحَبَّكم ولأحِميكم؛ لأحِمي قلوبِكَم مِنْ الشيطانِ ولجَلْبكم جميعاً قربِ قلبِ إبنِي، يسوع. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

الرسالة السنوية لإيفانكا​كَانتْ سيدتنا تَصْرخُ, أظهرت لإفانكا صور مفزعه مما يحدثِ. سَألتنا جميعا أَنْ نفتح قلوبنا بالكامل إِلى إبنها يسوع حتىً يستطيع أَنْ يَقُودنا نحو الأتجاه الصحيح. 
بالصّلواتِ يُمكنُ أَنْ نتجنب الأثم. لقد سَألتنا أن نَصلّي بلا توقف وبعد ذلك بَاركتْ كل شخصَ. 
دام ظهور لإفانكا حوالي 10 دقائق وصَرختْ خلال الظّهور َ.

رّسالة عند الجبلِ لإيفان ومجموعة الصلاةِ ​كان صعب جداً أَنْ تَسْمعَ الرّسالة كما قَدْ تُرجمتْ على الجبلِ فى ذلك المساءِ, كان هناك عديد من الناسِ, فحوىَ الرّسالةِ هو أنّ الشّيطانِ قوي وأنه يُحاولُ أَنْ يُحطّمَ السلام ولذا ينبغى أَنْ نتُشدّدَ فى صلواتنا.

رسالة 25 يوليو 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أشكركم على صلواتِكَم وعلى المحبِّة التى تظهرونها نحوي. إنى أَدْعوكن أن تقرروا أن تصَلوا من أجل نواياي. 
أبنائي الأعزاء، قدموا تسابيح، أصنعوا ماطنيات كلما شعرتم بالقيود. أُريدُ أَنْ تَتّجهُ حياتكم نحوى. أَنا أمُّكَم يا صغارى ولا أُريدُ أَنْ يَخْدعَكم الشيطان لأنه يُريدُ أن يقودَكم نحو الطريقَ الخاطئَ، لَكنَّه لا يَستطيعُ إن لم تَسْمحُوا له بذلك. لذا جدّدُوا الصلاةً في قلوبِكِم يا صغارى، وحينئذ ستَفْهمُون ندائَي ورغبتَي الحيّةَ لمُسَاعَدَتكم. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 أغسطس 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أُريدُكم أَنْ تَفْهمَوا أَنِّني أمُّكَم، بأنّني أُريدُ أن أسَاعَدَكم وأَدْعوكم إلى الصلاةِ. بالصلاةِ فقط تستطيعوا أَنْ تَفْهمَوا وأن تَقْبلَوا رسائلَي وأن تُزاولُوهم في حياتِكَم. 
إقرأْوا الكتاب المقدّسَ، عِيشُوه، وصلّوا أن تفَهْموا علامات الأزمنة. هذا زمن خاصّ، لهذا أنا مَعكم لأجتذبكم قرب قلبِي وقلبِ إبنِي، يسوع.
أبنائي الأعزاء، أُريدُكم أن تَكُونَوا أبناء النور ولَيس أبناء الظلمِة. لهذا، عِيشُوا ما أقوله لكم. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 سبتمبر 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَنا أمُّكَم وأَدْعوك للإقتِراب أكثر إلى الرب من خلال الصلاةِ لأنه هو فقط سلامُكَم ونجاتكم. لهذا لا تنشدوا التعزية يا صغارى في الأمور الماديةِ، بل أنشدوا بالأحرى الرب. 
إنى أَصلّي من أجلكم وأَتشفع أمام الله من أجل كُلّ فرد. 
إنى أَبْحثُ عن صلواتِكَم التى تُظهر أنكم تَقْبلُوني وتَقْبلُون رسائلَي كما في أيامَ الظهور الأولى وفقط عندما تَفْتحُون قلوبَكَم وتَصلّون سَتحْدثُ المعجزاتَ. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 أكتوبر 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! لقد دعوتكم طوال هذه السَنَواتِ للصَلاة، لعَيْش ما أقوله لكم، لَكنَّكم تَعِيشُون رسائلَي قليلاً. إنكم تَتكلّمُون، لكن لا تعِيشُون، لِهذا تستمر هذه الحربِ طويلا جداً. إنى أَدْعوكم لفَتْح أنفسكم وقلوبكم للرب لتعَيْشوا معه، عِيشُوا الخير وقدموا شْهادُة لرسائلِي. إنى أَحبُّكم وأَرغب حِمايتكم مِنْ كُلّ شرّ، لَكنَّكم لا تَرْغبُون ذلك.
أبنائي الأعزاء، أنى لا أَستطيعُ مُسَاعَدَتكم إن لم تَعِيشُوا وصايا الله، إن لم تَعِيشُ القداس الإلهي، إن لم تَتخلّوا عن الخطية. إنى أَدْعوكم أن تَكُونَوا تلاميذ الحبِّ والوداعة. 
في هذا العالمِ المضطربِ قدموا شهادة عن الرب وعن محبته، وسَيُباركُكم الرب ويَهبكم ما تنشدونه منه. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 نوفمبر 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم في هذا الوقتِ كما لم أفعل من قبل للإِسْتِعْداد لمجيئ يسوع. دعْوا الطفل يسوع يسود في قلوبِكَم وحينئذ فقط عندما يكون يسوع صديقُكَم سَتَكُونُوا سعداء. أنه لَنْ يَكُونَ صعبَ لَكم سواء أن تصلوا أَو تقدموا ذبائح أَو تشَهدَوا لعظمةِ يسوع في حياتِكَم لأنه سَيَهبكم قوّةَ وفرح في هذا الوقتِ. أَنى قريبة منكم بشفاعتِي وبصلاتِي وأننى أَحبُّكم وأُباركُكم جميعاً. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة 25 ديسمبر 1993​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم أفرح مَع الطفل يسوع وأَرْغبُ أن يدْخلُ فرح يسوع فى كُلّ قلب.
أبنائي الصِغار، إنى أهبكم بالرسالةِ بركات بإبنِي يسوع، كي يسود السلام فى كل قلب. إنى أَحبُّكم يا صغارى وأَدْعوكم جميعا للإقتِراب أكثر لي بالصلاةِ. أنكم تَتكلّمُون وتَتكلّمُون لكن لا تَصلّون. لذا قرّرُوا يا صغارى أن تصلوا. بهذه الطريقة فقط سَتَكُونُوا سعداء وسَيَعطيكَم الرب ما تُريدُونه منه. 
شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1994

 25 يناير1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! أنكم جميعاً أبنائي. إنى أَحبُّكم. لكن لا يَجِبُ أنْ تَنْسوا يا صغاري أنّه بدون صلاةِ لا يُمكنُكم أَنْ تَكُونَوا بقربي. في هذه الأزمنة يُريدُ الشيطانِ خَلْق الفوضى في قلوبِكَ وفي عائلاتكم. أبنائي الصِغار، لا تستسلمُوا. لا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَسْمحَوا له أن يقودكم وويقود حياتِكَم. إنى أَحبُّكم وأَتشفع أمام الله من أجلكم. أبنائي الصِغار، صلّوا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 فبراير1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! أشكركم اليوم لأجل صلواتِكَم. فجميعكم ساعدتَمْني كي تنتهى هذه الحربِ بأسرع ما يمكن. إنى بقربكم وأَصلّي من أجل كل واحد مِنْكم وأنى أُناشدكم: صلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا. من خلال الصلاةِ فقط يُمْكِنُا أَنْ تهْزمَ الشرّ ونَحْمي كُلّ ما يريد الشيطانِ أن يحْطمه في حياتِكَم. أَنا أمُّكَم وأنى أَحبُّكم جميعاً على حد سواء، وأنى أَتشفع لكم أمام الله. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مارس 1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى فرحة اليوم مَعكم وأَدْعوَكم أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم لي وأن تصبحُ آداة في يداي لإنقاذِ العالمِ. إنى أَرْغبُ يا صغاري بأنّ كلّ من أحسوا برائحةَ القداسةِ فى هذه الرسائلِ التي أَعطيها بأن يحَمْلوها إلى هذا العالم الجائعِ للرب ولمحبّة الرب. أنى أشكركم جميعا لكونكم استجبتم بمثل هذا العددِ وأنى أبارككم جميعاً ببركتي الأموميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل 1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تَقْرروا الصَلاة حسب رغبتي. أبنائي الصِغار، إنى أَدْعو كل واحد مِنْكم أَنَّ يسَاعَدَ خطتِي كي تُدرَكَ فى هذه الأبرشيةِ. أَدْعوكم اليوم عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ يا صغاري أن تقرروا المضي فى طريقَ القداسةِ. بهذا الطريقِ فقط سَتَكُونُون بقربيّ. إنى أَحبُّكم وأَرْغبُ أن أوصلكم جميعاً مَعي إلى السماء. لكن، إن لم تَصلّوا وإن لم تتواضعَوا وتطيعَوا الرسائلِ التي أَعطيها لكم، فأنا لن أَستطيعُ مُسَاعَدَتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو 1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى أَدْعوكم جميعاً أَنْ يَكُونَ لكم ثقةُ أكثرُ فيّ وأن تعَيْشوا رسائلِي بعمق أكثرِ. أنا مَعكم وأَتشفع أمام الله لَكم لكنى أَنتظرُ أن تنفتح قلوبَكَم أيضا لرسائلِي. أفرحوا لأن الرب يَحبُّكم ويعطيكم الإمكانيةَ أن تتَحولوا كُلّ يوم وأن تؤمنوا بالله الخالق أكثرِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى فرحة اليوم من قلبِي برُؤيتكم حاضرين جميعاً هنا. إنى أُباركُكم وأَدْعوكم جميعاً أن تَقْرروا أن تعَيْشوا رسائلِي التي أَعطيها لكم هنا. إنى أَرْيد أن أوجهكم جميعاً يا صغاري إلى يسوع لأنه هو نجاتكم. لذا كلما صليتم أكثر يا صغاري كلما سَتَكُونُوا لي ولإبنِي يسوع. أنى أبارككم جميعاً ببركتي الأموميةِ وأشكركم لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة إيفانكا التّذكارية السّنوية​قالتَ إفانكا أنّ سيدتنا مكثت ثمان دقائق وكانت ممتلئة بالفرح طوال الظّهور, على خلاف ظهور السّنةِ الماضية عندما بَكتْ كثيراً. 
قالتْ سيدتنا:  أبنتى العزيزه إن قلبي ممتلئ بالحبِّ لأن كثير من القلوبِ القاسية قَدْ فُتحَت لأبني يسوع كي يُوجّهها نحو الطريق الصحيح. 
سيدتنا دَعتْ كل شخص أَنْ يَستمرَّ فى الصلاه والصوم وفى النهاية تَكلّمتْ مع إفانكا عن الأسرارِ.

25 يوليو 1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تَقْرروا إعْطاء وقتِ للصلاةِ بشكل صبور. أبنائي الصِغار، أنكم لا تَستطيعُوا أت تقَولوا أنّكم لي وأنّكم تختبرون تحولاً من  خلال رسائلِي إن كنتم غير مستعدَّين أن تعْطوا وقتِا كُلّ يوم لله. إنى بقربكم وأنى أُباركُكم جميعاً. أبنائي الصِغار، لا تنْسوا أنّكم إن لم تَصلّوا فأنكم لن تكونوا بقربى ولا بقرب الروحِ القدس الذي يَقُودُكم طوال الطريقِ نحو القداسةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي

 25 أغسطس 1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى اليوم متّحدُة مَعكم في الصلاةِ عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ، مصلّية من أجل عطية وجود إبنِي الحبيبِ (البابا يوحنا بولس الثانى) في وطنكَم. صلّوا يا صغاري من أجل صحةِ إبنِي المحبوبِ الذي يَعاني والذي إخترتُه لهذه الأوقاتِ. إنى أَصلّي وأَتشفع أمام إبنِي يسوع أن يتحقق الحلم الذي كان يراود آبائكَم. صلّوا يا صغاري عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ لأن الشيطانَ قويُ ويُريدُ أن يحْطم الأملِ الذى في قلوبِكَم. إنى أُباركُكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 سبتمبر1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى فرحة مَعكم وأَدْعوَك إلى الصلاةِ. صلّوا يا صغاري من أجل هدفى. إن صلواتكَم ضرورية لي، لأنه من خلالها أَرْيد أن أجَلْبكم أقربَ للرب. أنه هو مخلصكم. إن الرب يُرسلُني لأسَاعَدَكم ولأوجهكم نحو الفردوس، الذي هو هدفُكَم. لذا، صلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا يا صغاري. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى مَعكم وأننى فرحة اليوم لأن العلّى مَنحَني أَنْ أكون مَعكم وأن أعلمكم وأن أوجهك على طريقِ الكمالِ. أَتمنّى يا صغاري أنّ تَكُونَوا باقة الزهور الجميلة التي أَتمنّى أن أقدمها للرب فى يومِ جميع القديسين. إنى أَدْعوكم أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم وأن تعَيْشوا متخذين القديسين كَمِثال. فالكنيسة الأم قد إختارتْهم كي يَكُونوا حافز لحياتِكَ اليوميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي! 

25 نوفمبر1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم إلى الصلاةِ. انا مَعكم وأننى أَحبُّكم جميعاً. أَنا أمُّكَ وأريد أنّ تكون قلوبَكَم مشابهة لقلبِي. أبنائي الصِغار، أنكم لا تستطيعوا أن تعيشوا بدون صلاةِ ولا أن تقَولوا أنّكم لي. إن الصلاة فرح. إن الصلاة هى شهوة قلبُ الإنسان. لذا، أقتربُوا أكثر يا صغاري إلى قلبِي الذى بلد دنس وأنتم سَتَكتشفُون الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 ديسمبر1994​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى فرحة اليوم مَعكم وإنى أَصلّي مَعكم لأجل السلامِ: السلام في قلوبِكَم، سلام في عائلاتكَم، سلام في رغباتِكَم، سلام في كُلّ العالم. فليبارككم ملك السلامِ اليوم ويَهبكم السلامَ. إنى أُباركُكم وأَحْملُ كل واحد مِنْكَم في قلبِي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1995

25 يناير  1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم أت تفَتْحوا أبوابِ قلوبِكَم ليسوع كما تَفْتحُ الزهرة نفسها للشمسِ. فأن يسوع يَرْغبُ فى مَلْئ قلوبِكَم بالسلامِ والفرح. أنكم لا تَستطيعُون يا صغاري أن تدركُوا السلام إن لم تكونوا بسلام مَع يسوع. لهذا، أَدْعوكم إلى الإعترافِ ليكون يسوع حقيقتَكَم وسلامَكَم. لذا صلّوا يا صغاري كي يَكُونَ لكم قوّةُ لإدْراك ما أُخبرُكم به. إني معكم وأَحبُّكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 فبراير1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أَنْ تُصبحَوا مبشّرين برسائلِي التي أَعطيها هنا من هذا المكانِ الغاليُ علّي. لقد سَمحَ الرب لي أن أمكث هذا الوقت الطويلِ مَعكم, ولهذا أَدْعوكم يا صغاري أن تعَيْشوا بحبِّ الرسائلَ التى أَعطيها لكم وأن ترْسلوها إلى كل العالم، كي يَتدفّقُ نهر الحبِّ إلى الناسِ الممتلئين بالكراهيةِ والذين بدون سلامِ. إني أَدْعوكم يا صغاري أَنْ تكونوا سلامَ حيث لا يوجد سلامَ وأن تكونوا نورا حيث توجد ظلمَة، كي يَقْبلُ كُلّ قلب النور وطريقَ الخلاص. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

18 مارس 1995
رسالة عيد ميلادِ ميرجانا​بُنيتي العزيزهِ؛ كأم, ولسنوات عديده مضت, وأنا أُعلّمكمَ الإيمان ومحبة الرب, فلا أنتم أظهرتم الإمتنان للآب العزيز ولا أعطيتوه المجد. لقد صرتم فارغين وصارت قلوبكم قاسيه وبلا محبه ولم تعودوا تشاركون الآخرين آلامهم. لقد علمتكم المحبة وأظهرت لكم محبة الآب نحوكم، لكنكم لم تحبونه. لقد ضَحّى بإبنه من أجل خلاصكم يأبنائى. وطالما أنكم لا تحبونه فأنكم لَنْ تَعْرفوا محبة الآب لكم , لأن اللهَ محبةّ. محبة. فلا تخافوا يا أبنائي، لأن لا خوف فى المحبه. إن فُتحتم قلوبكمَ للأبِ وإن أمتلئتم من أن تحبونه فلماذا سيكون الخوف إذن ومن أين سيأتي؟ الذين بلا محبه هم الذين يخافوا لأنهم يتوقعون العقابَ ولأنهم يعرفوا كم هم فارغين وقساة. أنني أَقُودكم نحو المحبه, نحو الأب العزيزِ. أنني اَقُودكَم نحو الحياةِ الأبديه, والحياه الأبديه هى إبني. فاقبلوه ووأنتم ستنالون أن تقبلوا المحبه.

25 مارس 1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تعَيْشوا السلامِ في قلوبِكَم وفى عائلاتكَم. ليس هناك سلام يا صغاري حيث لا توجد صلاةَ وحيث لا توجد محبّة وحيث لا يوجد إيمانَ. لذا أَدْعوكم جميعاً يا صغاري أن تَقْرروا اليوم ثانيةً أن تتوبوا. إني قريبة منكم وأَدْعوكم جميعاً يا صغاري إلى أحضاني لأسَاعَدَكم، لَكنَّكم لا تُريدُون وبهذه الطريقة يَغريكم الشيطان، وبأقل شيءِ يَختفي إيمانكم. لهذا صلّوا يا صغارى ومن خلال الصلاةِ سَيكونُ لديكم بركةً وسلامَ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل 1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم للمَحَبَّة. أبنائي الصِغار، بدون محبِّة أنتم لا تستطيعوا أَنْ تعِيشُوا مع الله ولا مَع أَخِّوتكم. لهذا، أَدْعوكم جميعا أن تفَتْحوا قلوبِكَم إلى محبِّة الله العظيمُة جدا ومتاحة لكل واحد مِنْكم. الله، بدافع محبته للإنسان، أرسلَني بينكم لأبين لكم طريقِ الخلاص، طريق الحبِّ. إن لم تَحبُّوا الله أولاً، فلن تَكُونُوا قادرين أن تحَبَّوا قريبكم ولا من تبغضونهم. لذا، صلّوا يا صغاري وسَتَكتشفُون المحبّة من خلال الصلاةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم لندائِي.

25 مايو 1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم يا صغاري لمُسَاعَدَتي من خلال صلواتِكَم كي تأتي قلوب بأكبر قدر ممكن بقرب قلبِي الذى بلا دنس. الشيطان قويُ وبكُلّ قواته يريدُ أَنْ يجْلبَ معظم البشر لقربه وللخطية. لِهذا يجول لإختِطاف المزيد فى كُلّ لحظة. أَرجوكم يا صغاري، صلّوا وساعدُني كي أسَاعَدَكم. أَنى أمُّكَم وأَحبُّكم ولِهذا أَريد أن أسَاعَدَكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو 1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَنى سعيدة اليوم لرُؤيتكم بهذه الأعدادِ العظيمةِ، سعيدة بأنّكم أستجبتم وجِئتَم لتعَيْشوا رسائلِي. إني أَدْعوكم يا صغاري أن تكُونَوا الناقلين الفرحين للسلامِ في هذا العالمِ المضطرب. صلّوا من أجل أن يسود زمن السلام بأسرع ما يمكن، السلام الذي يَنتظره قلبَي بنفاذ صبر. أَنى بقرْبكم يا صغاري وأتشفع لكُلّ واحد مِنْكم أمام العلي. أنى أبارككم ببركتي الأموميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يوليو 1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم إلى الصلاةِ لأنه بالصلاةِ فقط تستطيعوا أَنْ تَفْهمَوا مجيئي هنا. الروح القدس سَيُنيركم لتفَهْموا أنّكم يَجِبُ أَنْ تتوبوا. صِغارى، أَريد أن أجعل منكم باقةِ ورد بغاية الجمال مُهيئة للأبدية لَكنَّكم لا تَقْبلُوا طريقَ التوبة، أنكم لا تقبلون طريق النجاة الذى أقدمه لكم من خلال هذا الظهورِ. صِغارى، صلّوا، حوّلُوا قلوبَكَم واقتربَوا منى أكثر. فليَتغلّبُ الخير على الشرِّ. إني أَحبُّكم وأُباركُكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أغسطس 1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم إلى الصلاةِ. فلتَكُنُ الصلاةً حياةً لَكم. لا تَستطيعُ الأسرة أن تقَول أنّها فى سلام إن لم تكن تصلّي. لذا، دعوا صباحَكَم يَبْدأُ بصلاةِ الصباح، والمساء يَنتهي بصلاة الشكر. أبنائي الصِغار، أنا مَعكم وأَحبُّك وأُباركُكم وأَريد أن يكون كُلّ واحد منكم في أحضانى. أنكم لا يتستطيعوا أَنْ تَكُونَوا في أحضاني ما لم تكونوا مستعدَّين أن تصلوا كُلّ يوم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 سبتمبر1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تقْعوا في حبّ العشاء الرباني المقدّسِ. مجدوه يا صغاري في أبراشياتِكَم وبهذه الطريقة سَتَكُونُوا متّحدين بكل العالمِ. سَيُصبحُ يسوع صديقَكَم ولَنْ تَتكلّمَوا عنه كشخص تَعْرفُونه بالكاد. الأتحاد مَعه سَيَكُونُ فرحا لَكم وسَتُصبحُون شهودَ على محبِّة يسوع لكُلّ الخليقة. صِغارى، عندما تَمجدون يسوع فأنكم تكونون أيضاً بالقرب منيّ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر1995​أبنائى الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تمضوا إلى الطبيعةِ لأنكم ستلتقون هناك بالإله الخالق. أَدْعوكم اليوم يا صغاري لشُكْر الرب على كل ما يهبه لكم. في شُكْره سَتَكتشفُون العلي وكُلّ الخيرات التي تُحيطُ بكم. صِغارى، إن الرب عظيم ومحبّته لكُلّ الخليقة عظيمُة. لهذا، صلّوا كي تكُونَوا قادرين على فَهْم محبِّة وصلاح الرب. بصلاح ومحبِّة الرب، الخالق، أنا أيضاً مَعكم كعطية. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 نوفمبر 1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن يبْدأُ كل واحد منكم مرة أخري أن يحَبَّ الله في المركز الأول، الله الذي أنقذ واسترد كُلّ واحد منكم، وبعد ذلك أحبوا إخوتكم وأخواتكم الذين بقربكم. صغاري, أنكم لا تَستطيعُوا النَمُو في القداسةِ بدون حبِّ ولا تستطيعُوا فِعْل أعمال صالحة. لذا، صلّوا يا صغارب بلا توقف أن يكْشفُ الرب حبّه لكم. لقد دَعوتُكم جميعا لتَوحيد أنفسكم بي وبالحَبَّ. اليوم أنا مَعكم وأدْعوككم لإكتِشاف الحبِّ في قلوبِكَم وفي عائلاتكم. كي يعَيْش الرب في قلوبِكَم يَجِبُ أَنْ تَحبَّوا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي. 

 25 ديسمبر1995​أبنائي الأعزاء! إنى أَفرح اليوم أيضاً مَعكم وأحضر لكم يسوع الصغير ليُباركُكم. أَدْعوك يا صغاري أن تتحد حياتكَم مَعه. إن يسوع هو ملكُ السلامِ وهو فقط من يستطيع أَنْ يَهبكم السلامَ الذي تنشدونه. أنا مَعكم وأقدمكم الآن إلى يسوع بطريقة خاصة, في هذا الزمن الجديدِ الذي ينيغي للمرء فيه أنْ يُقرّرَ أن يكون للمسيح. هذا هو زمن النعمةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1996

25 يناير1996​أبنائي أعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تَقْرروا للسلامِ. صلّوا أنّ يَعطيك الرب السلامَ الحقيقيَ. عيشوا السلام في قلوبِكَم وأنتم سَتَفْهمُون يا أبنائي الأعزاء أنّ السلامِ عطية من الرب. أبنائي الأعزاء، بدون حبِّ أنتم لا تَستطيعُوا أن تعَيْشوا السلامِ. إنّ ثمر السلامِ حبُّ وثمر الحبِّ مغفرةُ. أنا مَعكم وأَدْعوكم جميعا يا صغاري أن تغفروا فى عائلاتكم قبل أي كُلّ شئ وبعد ذلك سَتَكُونُوا قادرين على الغُفْران للآخرين. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25فبراير 1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم إلى التوبة. هذه هي الرسالةُ الأكثر أهميةً التي أعطيها لكم هنا. أبنائي الصِغار، أَتمنّى أنّ يصبح كُلّ واحد منكم ناقل لرسائلِي. أَدْعوكم يا صغاري أن تعَيْشوا الرسائلِ التي أعطيتُها لكم على مدار هذه السَنَين. هذا الزمن زمن نعمةِ. خاصة الآن، عندما تَدْعوكم الكنيسة أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ والتوبة. أنا أيضاً يا صغاري أدْعوكم أن تعَيْشوا رسائلِي التي أعطيتُها لكم منذ أن ظْهرْت هنا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

18مارس 1996 
الظهورَ ميرجانا السّنوي​أبنائي الأعزاء, فى هذه الرّسالة التي أعطيها لكم اليوم من خلال خادمتي، أرغب أن تفكروا ملياُ كثيراً. أبنائي، عظيمة هي محبّة الرب. لا تغلقوا أعينكم، لا تصموا آذانكم عندما أكرّر عليكم: عظيمة هي محبّته! أنصتوا لندائي ولتضرّعي الذي أوجهه إليكم. كرّسوا قلوبكم واجعلوها مسكناً للرب. فقد يقيم فيها إلى الأبد.
إن عيناي وقلبي سيكونان هنا، حتى عندما لا أعد اظهر. أفعلوا كل شيء كما طلبت منكم وأنا سأقودكم إلى الرب. لا ترفضوا أسم الرب فى نفوسكم حتى لا تكونوا أنتم مرفوضين. أقبلوا رسائلي لتكونوا مقبولين . قرّروا يا أبنائي, فإنه وقت القرار.
كونوا قلب غير مؤذى لأقودكم إلى أبيكم، لأجل هذا أنا هنا، لأجل محبتّه العظيم. شكرا لكونكم هنا! 


25 مارس1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم أن تَقْرروا مرة أخري أن تحَبَّوا الرب قبل كل شيء آخر. في هذا الزمن, عندما ينسي الإنسان, بسبب روحِ الاضمحلال, ماذا يعني أن يحبِّ وأن يتعلق بالقيم الحقيقيةِ، أَدْعوكم مرة أخري يا صغاري أن تضْعوا الرب في المركز الأول في حياتِكَم. لا تدعوا إبليس يَجْذبُكم من خلال الأمور الماديةِ بل قرّرُوا يا صغاري أن تكونوا للرب, فالرب حريةُ ومحبُّة. اختارْوا الحياةً ولَيسَ موتَ النفس يا صغاري، وفي هذا الوقتِ عندما تَتأمّلُون فى معاناة يسوع وموتِه أَدْعوكم أن تَقْرروا اختيار الحياة التي تَفتّحتَ من خلال القيامة، وأنّ تُجدّدُ حياتكَم اليوم من خلال التوبة التي سَتقودكم نحو الحياةِ الأبديّةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم مرة أخري أن تضْعوا الصلاةِ في المركز الأول في عائلاتكَم. أبنائي الصِغار، عندما يكون الرب في المركز الأول ستنشدون حينئذ إرادة الرب فى كل ما تفعلوه. بهذه الطريقة ستصير توبتكم اليومية أسهل. أبنائي الصِغار، أطلبوا بتواضعِ ما تفتقده قلوبِكَم، وأنتم سَتَفْهمُون ما ينبغي أَنْ تَفعلوه. التوبة سَتصبحُ واجب يومي ستَفعلونه بفرح. أبنائي الصِغار، أنا مَعكم، إني أُباركُكم جميعاً وأَدْعوَكم أَنْ تُصبحَوا شهودَي بالصلاةِ وبالتحولِ الشخصيِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو 1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَوْدُّ اليوم أن أشكركم على كُلّ صلواتكَم وتضحياتكَم التى قدمتموها لى أثناء هذا الشهرِ الذي كَرَّسُتموه لي. أبنائي الصِغار، أَشتهي أيضاً أنّ تصيروا جميعاً نشطاء فى هذه الأيام التي تتصلون فيها, من خلالي, بالسماءِ بطريقة خاصّة. صلّوا أن تفْهمَ بأنّكم جميعاً، من خلال حياتِكَم ومثالِكَم، يَجِبُ أَنْ تتعاونَوا في عملِ الخلاص. أبنائي الصِغار، أَتمنّى أنّ يتوب كُلّ الناسِ وأن يروني أنا وأبني يسوع فيكم. أنا سَأَتشفع لَكم وسأُساعدُكم أَنْ تُصبحَوا نوراً. في مُسَاعَدَة الآخرينِ، ستَجِدُ نفوسكم أيضاً خلاصا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أشكركم اليوم لأجل كُلّ التضحيات التى قدمتموها لي هذه الأيامِ. أبنائي الصِغار، أَدْعوكم لفَتْح أنفسكم لي وأن قْرروا التوبة. فقلوبكَ يا صغاري مازالَت غير مفْتوحَة لي بالكامل, ولذا، أَدْعوكم مرة أخري أن تنفَتْحوا إلى الصلاةِ كي يُعينكم الروح القدس, حتى تصير قلوبكَم لحمِية ولَيسَت حجريةِ. أبنائي الصِغار، أشكركم لتلبيتكم ندائِي ولكونكم قرّرَتم أن تسيروا مَعي نحو القداسةِ.

25 يوليو1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تَقْرروا كُلّ يوم أن تكونوا للرب. أبنائي الصِغار، أنكم تَتكلّمُوا كثيراً عن الرب، لَكنَّكم تَشْهدُون قليلاً بحياتِكَم. لهذا، قرّرُوا يا صغاري أن تتوبوا، حتى تَكُون حياتَكَم صادقة أمام الرب، كي تَشْهدُوا بصدق حياتِكَم الجمالَ الذي وهبه الرب لكم. أبنائي الصِغار، أَدْعوكم مرة أخري أن تَقْروا للصلاةِ, لأن من خلال الصلاةِ، سَتَكُونُوا قادرين أت تعيشوا حياة التوبة. كل واحد مِنْكم سَيصبحُ ببساطةِ، يشبه طفل منفتحُ لمحبِّة الأبِّ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 أغسطس 1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أنصتوا، لأني أَرغب أن أتكَلم معكم وأن أدَعوكم أَنْ يَكُونَ لكم إيمانُ أكثرُ بالرب وأن تثِقُوا به، الرب الذي أَحبُّكم بلا حدود. أبنائي الصِغار، أنكم لا تَعْرفُون كَيفَ تَعِيشُون في نعمةِ الرب، لِهذا أَدْعوكم جميعاً مرة أخري، أن تحَمْلوا كلمةِ الرب في قلوبِكَم وفي فكرِكم. أبنائي الصِغار، ضِعُوا الكتاب المقدّسَ في مكان مرئي في بيوتكم، وأقَرئوه وعِيشُوه. علّمْوا أولادكم، لأنكم إن لم تكونوا مثالاً لهم، لصار أولادكم ملحدِين. تأملوا وصلّوا وبعد ذلك سَيَولد الرب في قلوبِكَم وستصير قلوبِكَم فرحة. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي 

25 سبتمبر1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تقدموا صلبانِكَ وآلامكم لنواياي. أبنائي الصِغار، أَنا أمُّكَم وأَريد أن أسَاعَدَكم بأن ألتمس لَكم نعمة مِنْ الرب. أبنائي الصِغار، قدموا آلامَكَم كهدية إلى الرب فتصير زهرةِ مفرحة بغاية الجمال. لِهذا صلوا يا صغاري، صلّوا لتَفْهمُوا أنّ المعاناة يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُصبحَ فرح والصليبَ يصير طريقَ البهجةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 أكتوبر1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم لله، الخالق، ليُغيّرُك. أبنائي الصِغار، أنكم أعزاء على نفسي. إني أَحبُّكم جميعاً وأدعوكم أن تقتربوا منى أكثر وأنّ يكون حبّكَم لقلبِي الطاهر أكثر توهجا. إني أَتمنّى أن أجددكم وأن أَقُودُكم بقلبِي إلى قلبِ يسوع، الذي مازاِل يعاني حتى اليوم من أجلكم ويدْعوكم إلى التوبة والتجديدِ. من خلالكم، أَتمنّى تَجديد العالمِ. أفهموا يا صغاري أنّكم اليوم ملحَ الأرضِ ونور العالمِ. أبنائي الصِغار، إني أَدْعوك وأَحبُّكم وعَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ أناشدُكم: توبوا, شكراً لتلبيتكم لندائِي

25  نوفمبر1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم، مرة أخري، أَدْعوكم للصَلاة، لكي تُهيّئُوا أنفسكم من خلال الصلاةِ والصوم والتضحيات الصغيرة لمجيء يسوع. ليت هذا الوقت يا صغاري يَكُونُ وقت نعمةِ لَكم. استخدموا كُلّ لحظة وافعلْوا خيراً، لأن بهذه الطريقة فقط سَتَشعرون بمولد يسوع في قلوبِكِم. إن كنتم تقدمون بحياتِكَم مثالاً وتُصبحَون علامة لمحبِّة الرب، سَيسُودُ الفرح في قلوبِ البشر. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

25 ديسمبر 1996​أبنائي الأعزاء! أنا اليوم مَعكم عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ، حاملة يسوع في أحضانِي وأَدْعوك يا صغاري لفَتْح نفوسكم لدعائه. أنه يَدْعوكم إلى الفرح. أبنائي الصِغار، عِيشُوا بفرح رسائلَ الإنجيلِ، التى أُكرّرُها في وقتِ وجودي مَعكم. أبنائي الصِغار، أَنا أمُّكَم وأرْغبُ أن أكَشْف لكم إله المحبِّة وإله السلامِ. أنا لا أَرْيد أن تكون حياتِكَم حزينِة بل أنّ تَكُونُ حياة فرحة وإلى الأبد، طبقاً للإنجيلِ. بهذه الطريقة فقط سَيكون لحياتُكَم معنى. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1997

25 يناير 1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم أن تفكروا مليا فى مستقبلِكَم. أنكم تَخْلقُون عالم جديد بدون إله، فقط بقوّتِكَم ولِهذا فأنتم غير راضيين وبدون فرح في القلبِ. هذا الوقتِ هو وقتُي, ولِهذا أَدْعوكم للصَلاة مرة أخري يا صغاري. عندما تَجِدُون الوحدةً مَع الرب، سَتَشعرون بالجوع لكلمةِ الرب وستفيض قلوبكَم بالفرح يا صغاري. أنكم سَتَشْهدُون محبَّة الرب حيثما كنتم. إني أُباركُكم وأُكرّرُ عليكم بِأَنِّي مَعك لمُعونتكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 فبراير 1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ لفَتْح أنفسكم للرب الخالق وأَنْ تكون لكم فعالية. أَدْعوكم يا صغاري أن تروا في هذا الوقتِ من بحاجُة لمعونتكم الروحيةَ أَو الماديةَ. بمثالِكَم يا صغاري، ستَكُونُوا أيدي الرب الممتدةَ، التى تلتمسها الإنسانية. بهذه الطريقة فقط سَتَفْهمُون أنّكم مدْعوين لشَهادَة ولأَنْ تُصبحَوا حاملين فرحين لكلمةِ الرب ومحبته. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مارس 1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم، عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ، أَدْعوكم لأَخْذ الصليبِ في أياديكم وأن تتَأَمُّلوا فى جراحِ يسوع. اطلبْوا مِنْ يسوع أن يشفي جروحِكَم، التي تتَحمّلَونها يا أبنائي الأعزاء أثناء حياتِكَم  بسبب خطاياكم أَو خطايا أبويكِم. سَتَفْهمُون بهذه الطريقة فقط يا أبنائي الأعزاء أنّ العالمَ بحاجةِ لشَفَاء الإيمانِ بالرب الخالق. بآلام يسوع وموتِه على الصليبِ، سَتَفْهمُون بأنّه من خلال الصلاةِ فقط بإمكانكم أَنْ يُصبحَ حواريين حقيقيينَ للإيمانِ؛ عندما تحيون الإيمان, الذى هو عطية, في بساطةِ وصلاةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أدعوكم اليوم أنْ تكُونَ حياتُكَم مُرتَبَطة بالإله الخالق، لأن بهذه الطريقة فقط سَيكون لحياتُكَم معنى وسَتَفْهمُون أن الرب محبُّة. لقد أرسلُني الرب إليكم بدافع حبه، كي أُساعدُكم على فَهْم أنه بدونه ليس هناك مستقبل أَو فرح، وقبل كل شيء، ليس هناك خلاص أبدي. أبنائي الصِغار، أَدْعوكم أن تتركوا الخطية ولقُبُول الصلاةِ في جميع الأوقات، كي تَتعرّفُون على معنى حياتِكَم من خلال الصلاة. إن الرب يَعطي نفسه لمن يُريدُه. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو 1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تَمجدوا الرب وأن يكون أسمِ الرب مقدّسَا في قلوبِكَم وفي حياتِكَم. أبنائي الصِغار، عندما تكونوا في قداسةِ الرب، فأنه سيكون مَعكم وسيهبكم السلامَ والفرح اللذان يحلان فقط مِنْ الرب من خلال الصلاةِ. لِهذا يا صغاري، تجدّيدُ الصلاةً في عائلاتكِم وفى قلوبِكَم سَيُمجّد الاسم المقدّسَ للرب وستملك السماء علي قلوبِكَم. إني بقربكم وأتشفع لَكم أمام الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أنا مَعكم اليوم بطريقة خاصّة وأَجْلبُ لكم بركتي الأموميةَ للسلامِ. إن أَصلّي من أجلكم وأتشفع لَكم أمام الرب، كي تَفْهمُوا أن كل واحد منكم ناقل السلامِ. لا يُمكنُ أَنْ يكون لديكم سلام إن لم تكن قلوبِكَم فى سلام مَع الرب. لِهذا صلّوا يا صغاري، صلّوا، صلّوا, لأن الصلاةَ هي أساس السلامِ فيكَم. افتحْوا قلوبَكَم وأعطِوا وقتَ للرب كي يَكُونُ صديقَكَم. عندما تُدرك الصداقة حقيقية مَع الرب، لا عاصفةَ تستطيع أَنْ تُحطّمَها. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يوليو1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تستجيبوا لندائي للصلاة. أبنائي الأعزاء، أريد أن تحددوا خلال هذا الوقت ركن للصلاةِ الشخصيةِ. أَرْيد أن أقودكم نحو الصلاةِ بالقلبِ. بهذه الطريقة فقط سَتَفْهمُون أنّ حياتَكَم فارغةُ بدون صلاةِ. أنكم سَتَكتشفُون معنى حياتِكَم عندما تَكتشفُون الرب في الصلاةِ. لِهذا افْتحُوا بابَ قلوبِكَم صغاري وأنتم سَتَفْهمُون أن الصلاةِ فرح بدونها لا تَستطيعُوا أن تعَيْشوا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

 25 أغسطس 1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! لقد أعطاني الرب هذا الوقتِ كعطية لكم، كي أقودكم وأَرشدكم نحو طريقَ الخلاص. أبنائي الأعزاء، أنكم لا تَفْهمُون الآن هذه النعمةِ، لكن قريباً سيأتي وقت عندما متى أنت سَتَنوحون لأجل هذه الرسائلِ. لِهذا عِيشُوا يا صغاري كُلّ الكلماتِ التي أعطيها لكم خلال زمن النعمةِ هذا وجدّدُوا الصلاةً حتى تُصبحْ الصلاةَ فرح لَكم. إني أَدْعو خاصة كُلّ الذين كرّسوا أنفسهم لقلبِي الذي بلا دنس ليُصبحَ مثالَ للآخرين. أَدْعو كُلّ الكهنة والإخوة والأخوات المكرسين لصَلاة التسبحةِ وأن يعلموا الآخرين الصَلاة. إن التسبحة لها معزة خاصة عندي. أفتحوا قلوبكم لي خلال التسبحةِ وأَنا قادرة أن أعينكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 سبتمبر1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أن تفَهْموا أنه بدون حبِّ لا تَستطيعُوا أن تفَهْموا أن الرب يريد أن يكون في المركز الأول في حياتِكَم. لِهذا أدعوكم يا صغاري للمَحَبَّة، لَيسَ حبة البشر بل محبِّة الرب. بهذه الطريقة، سَتَكُونُ حياتكَ أجمل وبدون اهتمامات جانبية. أنكم سَتَفْهمُون أن الرب يَعطي نفسه لكم بأسهل طريقة بدافع الحبِّ. صِغاري، كي تَفْهمُون كلماتَي التي أَعطيها لكم بدافع الحب، صلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا وأنتم سَتَكُونُوا قادرين على قُبُول الآخرين بحبِّ وأن تغُفْروا لكُلّ من عَملَ شرَّا لكم. استجيبوا بالصلاةِ؛ فالصلاة هي ثمرة الحبِّ نحو الرب الخالق. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أنا اليوم أيضاً مَعكم وأَدْعوكم جميعا أن تَجددوا أنفسكم بأن تعيشوا رسائلِي. أبنائي الصِغار، لتكن الصلاةُ حياةً لَكم ولتَكُونُوا مثالاً للآخرين. أبنائي الصِغار، أَرْغبُ لَكم أَنْ تصبحَوا ناقلين سلامِ وفرح الرب لعالمِ اليوم الذي بدون سلامِ. لِهذا صلّوا يا صغاري، صلّوا، صلّوا! أَنا مَعكم وأُبارككم بسلامِي الأموميِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 نوفمبر1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم لفَهْم مهمتِكَم المسيحيةِ. أبنائي الصِغار، إني أَقُودُك خلال زمن النعمةِ هذا، لتُدركُوا مهمتَكَم المسيحيةَ. الشهداء القدّيسين ماتوا يَشْهدونَ: أَنا مسيحي وأحبّ الرب عن كُلّ شيءِ. أبنائي الصِغار، أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً أن تبتِهجوا وأن تكَوْنوا مسيحيين فرحين، مسئولين وواعين أن الرب دَعاكم على نَحوٍ خاصّ كي تمدّوا أياديكم بفرح نحو الذين لا يَؤمنوا، وان ينالوا من خلال مثالِ حياتِكَم الإيمانَ ومحبّة الرب. لهذا صلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا أنّ تنفتح قلوبَكَم وأن تكُونُ حسّاسة لكلمةِ الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 ديسمبر1997​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم أيضاً أَفرح مَعكم وأَدْعوَكم للصلاح. أَرْغبُ أن يعكس كُلّ واحد منكم السلام وأن تَحْملُونه في قلوبِكَم وتقولوا: أُريدُ أن أضْع الرب في المركز الأول في حياتِي. بهذه الطريقة يا صغاري سَيصبحُ كل واحد منكم مقدّسَا. أبنائي الصِغار، اخبرُوا كُلّ شخصَ إني أُريدُ الصلاح لكم ومن سَيَستجيب للصلاح سيأتي الصلاح يا صغاري ليسُكُن في قلبِ كُلّ إنسان. أبنائي الصِغار، اللّيلة أَجْلبُ لكم صلاح أبني الذي بذل حياتَه من أجل خلاصكم. لِهذا أفرحوا يا صغاري ومدّوا أياديكَم إلى يسوع, يسوع الصلاح المجرد. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1998

25 يناير 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم جميعا اليوم مرة أخري إلى الصلاةِ. الصلاةِ فقط يا أبنائي أعزاء ستتغيرَ قلوبِكَم، ستصبح أفضل، وستكُونُ أكثر حسّاسية لكلمةِ الرب. أبنائي الصِغار، لا تسْمحُوا لإبليس أن يسَحْبكم بعيدا وأن يفعل معكم ما يُريدُه. إني أَدعوكم أن تَستجيبوا وأن تقرروا وتكرسوا كُلّ يوم للرب في الصلاةِ. ليت القداس الإلهي لا يكون يا صغاري سوى عادة لَكم، بل حياةَ. بمعايشة القداس الإلهي كُلّ يوم سَتَشْعرُون بالحاجة إلى القداسةِ وسَتَنْمون في القداسةِ. إني بقربكم وأَتشفع لكم أمام الرب لكل واحد منكم، كي يَعطيكم القوّةَ لتَغيير قلوبِكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 فبراير 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أنا اليوم أيضاً مَعكم، ومرة أخرى أدْعوكم جميعا للاقتراب منى أكثر من خلال صلواتِكَم. أَدْعوكم على نحو خاص إلى نُكران الذات‏ في زمن النعمةِ هذا. أبنائي الصِغار، تأمّلُوا وعِيشَوا من خلال تضحياتِكَم الصَغيرةِ آلام وموت يسوع لأجل كُلّ واحد منكم. إن اقتربُتم أكثر من يسوع سَتَفْهمُون الحبَّ الغير محدود لكُلّ واحد منكم. من خلال الصلاةِ وتخليكم عن ذواتكم سَتُصبحُون أكثر انفتاحا لعطية الإيمانِ ومحبُّة الكنيسةِ والناسِ الذين حولكم. إني أَحبُّكم وأُباركُكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

رسالة مرجانا فى 18 مارس 1998​أبنائي الأحباء. أدعوكم أن تكونوا نورى الذى يضئ لكل الساكنين فى الظلمة, كي تمتلئ قلوبهم بسلام أبنى , شكرا لتلبيتكم ندائي  

25 مارس 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً للصَوْم ولإنكار الذات. أبنائي الصِغار، تخلّوا عن ما يُعيقُكم عنْ أنْ تكُونَوا بقرب يسوع. إني أدْعوكم بطريقة خاصة: صلّوا، لأنه من خلال الصلاةِ فقط سَتَكُونُوا قادرين على التَغَلُّب على إرادتكم وستكتشفُون إرادة الرب حتى في أصغر الأشياءِ. بحياتِكَم اليوميةِ ستُصبحُون يا صغاري مثالَ وشهودَ بأَنْكم تحيون من أجل يسوع أَو ضدّه وضد إرادته. أبنائي الصِغار، أَرْغبُ أنّ تُصيروا حواريين الحبِّ. بالمَحَبَّة يا صغاري ستُعرفون أنّكم لي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أبريل 1998​أبنائي أعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم، من خلال الصلاةِ، أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم للرب كزهرة تنفْتحُ لأشعةِ شمسِ الصباحَ. أبنائي الصِغار، لا تخافوا. أنا مَعكم وأتشفع لكل واحد منكم أمام الرب كي تنال قلوبكَم عطية التوبة. ستفهمون بهذه الطريقة صغاري أهميةَ النعمةِ في هذه الأزمنة وسيصير الرب أكثر قرباً منكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم، من خلال الصلاةِ والتضحيةِ، أن تَهْيِئوا أنفسكم لمجيء الروحِ القدس. أبنائي الصِغار، هذا زمن نعمةِ ولهذا أَدْعوكم مرة أخرى أن تَقْرروا أن تكونوا للرب. أسمحْوا له أن يحَوُّلكم وأن يغيركم. فلتستعد قلوبكَم للإنصات للروح القدس وأن تعيش كل ما فى خطتِه لكُلّ واحد منكم. أبنائي الصِغار، اسْمحُوا للروحِ القدس أن يقودكم فى طريقِ الحق والخلاص نحو الحياةِ الأبديّةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أريد اليوم أَنْ أشكركم لكونكم تعيشُون رسائلَي. أني أبارككم جميعاً ببركتي الأموميةِ وأجْلبُكم جميعاً أمام أبنِي يسوع. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يوليو 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم يا صغاري من خلال الصلاةِ أن تكُونَوا مَع يسوع، لكي من خلال الاختبار الشخصي للصلاةِ تَكُونوا قادرين على اكتشاف جمالِ خليقة الرب. أنكم لا تَستطيعُوا التكلم أَو أن تشهدوا للصلاةِ، ما لم تَصلّوا. لِهذا، في صمتِ القلبِ، امكثوا مَع يسوع يا صغاري، كي يُغيّرُكم ويُحوّلُكم بحبِّه. هذا يا صغاري زمن نعمةِ لَكم. أحسنْوا استخدامه لأجل تحولِكَم الشخصيِ، لأنكم عندما تحوزون الرب، فأنكم تحوزون كلّ شيءُ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أغسطس 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم أن تأتوا لي بقربَي أكثر من خلال الصلاةِ. أبنائي الصِغار، أَنا أمُّكَم، إني أَحبُّكم وأَرْغبُ نجاة كُلّ واحد منكم وهكذا تكُونُوا مَعي في السماء. لِهذا صلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا يا صغاري حتى تُصبحْ حياتَكِم صلاةً. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 سبتمبر 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أَنْ تُصبحَوا شهودَي بأن تحيوا إيمانِ آبائِكَم. أبنائي الصِغار، أنكم تنشدون العلامات والرسائلَ ولا تَروا أنّه فى كُلّ شروق شمس صباحِ يَدْعوكم الرب للتوبة وللعَودة إلى طريقِ الحق والخلاص. أنكم تَتكلّمُون كثيراً يا صغاري لَكنَّكم تَعْملُون قليلاً من أجل تحولِكَم. لِهذا، تحولوا وابدءوا أن تعيشوا رسائلِي، لَيسَ بكلماتِكَم بل بحياتِكَم. بهذه الطريقة سَيكونُ لكم القوّةَ يا صغاري أن تَقْرروا أن التغيير الحقيقيِ للقلبِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم أن تأتوا بقرب قلبِي الطاهر أكثر. أَدْعوكم أن تَجددوا فى عائلاتكم تأجّج الأيامِ الأولى عندما دَعوتُكم للصَوْم الصلاة والتوبة. أبنائي الصِغار، لقد قَبلتَم رسائلَي بقلوبِ مفتوحةِ، بالرغم من أنّكم لَمْ تَعْرفْوا ماذا تكون  الصلاةَ. أَدْعوك اليوم أن تفَتْحوا أنفسكم بالكامل لي كي قَدْ أُحوّلُكم وأَقُودُك إلى قلبِ أبني يسوع، كي يَمْلأَكم بحبِّه. بهذه الطريقة فقط يا صغاري، سَتَجِدُون السلام الحقيقي, السلام الذى يمنحه الرب فقط . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 نوفمبر 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم أن تَهْيِئوا أنفسكم لمجيء يسوع. على نحو خاص, هيّئُوا قلوبَكَم. ليكُن الاعتراف المقدّسِ هو المهمة الأولى فى توبتكم وبعد ذلك أن تقرروا القداسة يا صغاري. ليت توبتكم وقرارُكَم للقداسةِ يكونا اليوم ولَيس غداً. أبنائي الصِغار، إني أَدْعوكم جميعاً إلى طريقِ الخلاص وأرْيد أن أريكم الطريقَ إلى السماءِ. لِهذا، كونُوا لي يا صغاري وقرّرَوا مَعي للقداسةِ. أبنائي الصِغار، اقْبلُوا صلاةً بجديةِ وصلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 ديسمبر 1998​أبنائي الأعزاء! في عيد الميلاد لهذا العام أَرْيد أن أبارككم ببركتي. عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ يا صغاري، أَعطيكم بركات الطفل يسوع. فليمْلأُكم بسلامِه. أنكم اليوم يا صغاري ليس لديكم ورغم ذلك تَتُوقُون له. لِهذا، فى هذا اليومِ, مَع أبني يسوع, أَدْعوكم للصَلاة، صلّوا، صلّوا، لأنكم بدون الصلاةِ ليس لديكم فرح أَو سلامُ أَو مستقبل. تُوقْوا السلامِ وأنشدوه، لأن الرب سلامُ حقيقيُ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

الظهور السنوي لجاكوف فى 25 ديسمبر 1998​بعد الظهورِ الذي بَدأَ 11.50 صباحاً ودامَ 12 دقيقةَ، كَتبَ جاكوف: جاءتْ سيدتنا فرحة. حَيّتْني كالمعتاد بكلماتها مَُمجد يَكُونُ يسوع ثم تَكلّمتْ معي عن الأسرارِ وبعد ذلك أعطيتُني هذه الرسالةِ 
أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم، فى عيدِ ميلاد إبنِي، قلبي مَمْلُوءُ بفرح وحبِّ وسلامِ بلا حدودِ. كأمّ لكَم، أَرْيد لكُلّ واحد منكم أن يشُعُر فى قلبه بنفس ذلك الفرح والسلامِ والحبِّ. لِهذا لا تخافوا أن تفَتْحوا قلوبِكَم وأن تَسلموا أنفسكم بالكامل ليسوع، لأنه بهذه الطريقة فقط يستطيع أَنْ يَدْخلَ قلوبِكَم ويَمْلأَها بالحبِّ والسلامِ والفرح. أني أُبارككم ببركتي الأموميةِ
صَلّى جاكوف مَع عائلتِه. وأعد نفسه للظهورِ بالاعتراف والقداس الإلهي, لقد بكى بعد الظهورِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 1999

25 يناير 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم مرة أخري للصلاةِ. ليس لديكم مبرر للعَمَل أكثر, لأن الطبيعةَ مازالَتْ راقدة في سبات عميقِ. افتحْوا أنفسكم للصلاةِ. جدّدْوا الصلاةً في عائلاتكم. ضِعْوا الكتاب المقدسَ في موضع مرئي في بيوتكم، أقَرءوه، تأملوا فيه وتعلّمُوا كَيفَ يَحبُّ الرب شعبهَ. إن محبّته تظهر نفسها أيضاً في الأزمنة الحاليةِ لأنه يُرسلَني لأدَعوكم إلى طريقِ الخلاص. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 فبراير 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم أيضاً أنا مَعكم بطريقة خاصّة متأمّلُة آلام يسوع وأحياها في قلبِي. أبنائي الصِغار، افْتحُوا قلوبَكَم وقدموا لي كُلّ شيءَ فيها: فرح، حُزن وكُلّ شئ، وحتى أصغر ألم، فأَقدمهم ليسوع؛ لكي بحبِّه الذى بلا حدودِ، يُحرقُ أحزانكم ويُحوّلُها إلى فرح بقيامته. لِهذا، أَدْعوكم يا صغاري الآن عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ، بفتح قلوبِكَم للصلاةِ، لكي تصيروا من خلال الصلاةِ أصدقاءَ ليسوع. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مارس 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم إلى الصلاةِ بالقلبِ. أَدْعوك يا صغاري على  نحو خاص للصَلاة من أجل توبة الخطاة، من أجل الذين يَطعنون قلبَي وقلبَ أبني يسوع بسيفِ الكراهيةِ والتجديفِ اليوميِ. فالنَصلّي يا صغاري لأجل كُلّ أولئك الذين لا يَرْغبونَ التَعْرف على محبَّة الرب، بالرغم من وجودهم فى الكنيسةِ. فالنَصلّي أن يتوبوا، كي تنتعش الكنيسة بالحب. فقط بالحبِّ والصلاةِ يا صغاري تستطيعوا أَنْ تَعِيشَوا هذا الوقتِ الذي يمنح لكم كي تتوبوا. ضِعْوا الرب في المركز الأول، حينئذ سَيُصبحُ يسوع القائم من الموت صديقَكَم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي

18 مارس 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء ! أُريدكَم أَنْ تَتنازلوا عن قلوبكَ لي كي آخذكم إلى الطريق الذي يَقُودُ إِلى النور وإِلى الحياةِ الأبدية. أنني لا أُريدُ أَنْ تهيم قلوبكَ في ظلمةِ اليومِ. أنا سَأُساعدكمَ. سَأكُونُ معكم بهذه الطريقةِ لاكتشافِ محبّةِ ورحمةِ الرب. أنني كأمِّ، أَسْألكَم أَنْ تُأذنوا لى فعْمَلُ هذا. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي. 

25 أبريل 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ. صِغاري، كُونُوا ناقلين فرحين للسلامِ والحبِّ في هذا العالمِ الذي بلا سلامِ. بالصوم والصلاةِ، تشهدون أَنْكم لي وبأنّكم تَعِيشُون رسائلَي. صلّوا وتضرعوا! فإني أَصلّي وأَتشفع لَكم أمام الرب أن تهتدوا؛ أنّ تكون حياتكَم وسلوكياتكم مسيحية دائماً. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 مايو 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً للتوبة وللإيمان بقوة أكثر بالرب. أبنائي, أنكم تنشدون السلام وتَصلّون بطرق مختلفة، لَكنَّكم لَمْ تَقدموا قلوبَكَ حتى الآن ليملئها بحبِّه. لذا، أنا مَعك لأعلمكم ولأحضركم بقرب محبة الرب. إن أحبُّبتم الرب قبل كل أمر آخر، سَيَكُونُ من السهل عليكم أن تصلّوا وأن تفَتْحوا قلوبِكَم له. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يونيو 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أشكركم اليوم لأنكم  تحيون رسائلي وتشَهدَون لها بحياتِكِم. أبنائي الصِغار، تقووا وصلّوا كي تهبكم الصلاة قوّةَ وفرح. بهذه الطريقة فقط سَيَكُونُ كُلّ واحد منكم لي وسأقودكم نحو طريقَ الخلاص. أبنائي الصِغار، صلّوا واشهدوا بحياتِكَم لحضورَي هنا. ليت يكون كُلّ يوم شهادة فرح لَكم عن محبِّة الرب. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 يوليو 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء, اليوم أيضاً أَفرح مَعكم وأَدْعوَكم جميعاً للصلاةِ بالقلبِ. أَدْعوكم جميعا يا صغاري لتقديم الشكر للرب مَعي لأجل النِعَمِ التي يَعطيها لكم من خلالي. أَرْغبُ أن تفَهْموا أنّني أُريدُ، لَيسَ فقط مجرد مكان للصلاةِ, بل أيضاً مكان للقاء القلوبِ. أَرْيد أن يصبح قلب يسوعي وقلبكَم قلبا واحد مِنْ الحبِّ والسلامِ. لِهذا صلوا يا صغاري وافرحوا لكُلّ شيءِ يفعله الرب هنا، على الرغم مِنْ كون إبليس يُثيرُ النزاعاتَ والاضطراب. أَنني مَعكم وأقودكم جميعاً نحو طريقُ الحبِّ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أغسطس 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوك اليوم أيضاً لإعْطاء المجدِ للرب خالق ألوانِ الطبيعةِ. أنه يَتكلّمُ معك من خلال أصغر زهرةِ عن وعن عمقِ الحبِّ الذي خَلقَكم به. أبنائي الصِغار، فلتتدفقُ الصلاةِ مِنْ قلوبِكَم مثل ماء عذبَ مِنْ ينبوع. فلتتكلم حقول الحنطةَ معكم عن مراحم الرب نحو كُلّ مخلوق. لِهذا، جدّدُوا صلاةَ الشكر لأجل كُلّ شيءِ يَعطيه لكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 سبتمبر 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم مرة أخري أَنْ تُصبحَوا ناقلين سلامِي. عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ، الآن عندما يُقالُ أنّ الرب بعيدُ، عندما يقال أنه لم يقتربَ إليكم. إني أَدْعوكم لتَجديد الصلاةِ في عائلاتكم بقراءة الكتاب المقدّسِ وباختبار الفرح في الاجتماع بالرب الذي يَحبُّ خليقته بشكل لانهائي. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 أكتوبر 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! لا تَنْسِ: هذا زمن نعمةِ؛ لِهذا، صلّوا، صلّوا، صلّوا! شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 نوفمبر 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! أَدْعوكم اليوم أيضاً إلى الصلاةِ. في زمن النعمةِ هذا، قَدْ يكون الصليبُ علامة عن الحبِّ والوحدةِ اللذان من خلاهما يحل السلام الحقيقيِ. لِهذا صلوا يا صغاري خاصة في هذا الوقتِ أن يولد الطفل يسوع، خالق السلامِ، في قلوبِكَن. من خلال الصلاةِ فقط سَتُصبحُون تلاميذ  السلامِ في هذا العالمِ الذى بلا سلامِ. لِهذا، صلّوا إلى أن تُصبحْ الصلاةَ فرح لَكم. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.

25 ديسمبر 1999​أبنائي الأعزاء! هذا زمن نعمةِ. أبنائي الصِغار، اليوم, عَلى نَحوٍ خاصّ, مَع يسوع الصَغير، الذي أَحْملُ في أحضاني، أَعطيكم إمكانيةَ أن تَقْرروا للسلامِ. من خلال استجابتكم للسلامِ وقرارِكَم أن تكونوا للرب, تنفتح إمكانية جديدة للسلامِ. بهذه الطريقة فقط يا صغاري، سيكون هذا القرنِ لكم زمن سلامِ وخير. لذا، ضعَوا يسوع الصَغيرَ في المركز الأول في حياتِكَم وهو سَيَرشدكم فى طريقَ الخلاص. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائِي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رسائل سنة 2000

25 يناير2000​أبنائي  الأعزاءِ! اَدْعوكم يا صغاري أَنْ تصلوا بلا تَوَقُّف. أن صليتم ستكونوا قربُ للرب وسيقودكم فى طريق السّلامِ والخلاص  لهذا اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تَقدموا السلام للآخرين . في الرب فقط  هناك سلامُ حقيقي. افتحواْ قلوبكمَ وصيروا أولئك الذينَ يَعطون عطية السّلامِ والآخرين فَيَكتشفونَ السلام فيكم ومن خلالكم, وبهذه الطريقة سَتَشْهدونَ سلام ومحبّة الرب الممنوحان لكم. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي  

25 فبراير 2000​أبنائي الأعزاء! استيقظواْ من رقاد الشّكِّ والخطيئةِ، لأن هذا وقتُ نّعمةِ يعطيه الرب لكم . استخدموا هذا الوقتِ واطلبواْ من الرب نعمةَ شْفاءِ قلوبكم ِ، حتى يمكن أن تبصروا الرب والإنسان بالقلبِ. صلوا من أجل الذينِ لم يعرفوا محبه الرب فتكونوا بحياتكم شهود له كي يستطيعوا هم أيضا أَنْ يَجيئوا ويَعْرفوا الرب ومحبته التى يتعذر إدراكها. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي 

رسالة 18 مارس 2000​طفلتي العزيزة! لا تَطْلبي السلام والسعادة في الموضع الخطأ ومن أجل شئ خطأِ. لا تجعلي قلبكَ يتقسي بمحبة الأمور العديمة القيمةِ. تضرّعي باسمَ إبني وخذيه في قلبك. في أسم فقط إبني ستختبرين السعادةَ الحقيقيةَ والسلامَ الحقيقى في قلبك. ستعرفين بهذه الطريقة فقط محبهّ الرب وتَنْشريها للآخرين. أني اَدْعوكَ أنْ تَكُوني تلميذتي
بَدأَ الظّهورُ الساعة 9:55 صباحاً ودامَ حوالي 5 دقائقِ. صَلّتْ سيدتنا على الجميع وباركت كل شخصِ. أوصتها ميرجانا بالمرضى. لم تقل سيدتنا هذه المرة أي أسرارِ.

25 مارس  2000​أبنائي الأعزاء! صلواّ واستغلوا وقتكم بطريقه حسنه، لأن هذا زمن نّعمةِ. أنا معكم وأتشفع لكل واحد منكم, كي تكون قلوبكم مفتوحة للرب ولمحبته ِ. أطفالى الصغار, َصلوا بلا تَوَقُّفَ، حتى تصير الصلاةِ أمر مفرح  لكم . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي.  

25 أبريل 2000​أبنائي  الأعزاء! اليوم أيضاً اَدْعوكمَ للتوبة. أنتمَ تَهتمُّوا أكثر من اللازم بالأمور الماديةِ واهتمامكم بالروحانيات ضعيف. افتحواْ قلوبكم وابدءوا مره أخرى أَنْ تجتهدوا أكثر من أجل تحولكم الشّخصيِ. قَرّروا يومياً أَنْ تكرسوا وقت للرب وإِلى الصّلاةِ حتى تصبح الصلاةِ لقاء مُفرح لكم مع الرب. بهذه الطريقة فقط سيكون لحياتكم معنى وبالفرح تتوقعوا الحياة الأبدية. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي .   

25 مايو 2000​أبنائي الأعزاء! إني أَبتهجُ معكم وفي وقتِ النعمة هذا اَدْعوكمَ إِلى التّجددِ الرّوحي ِ. صلوا يا صغار كي يأتي الروح القدس ويَسْكنَ فيكم بالكمال لتَكُونواَ قادرين أَنْ تَشْهدَوا بفرح لكل البعيدين عن الإيمانِ. صلوا يا أبنائي الصغار خاصة من أجل عطايا الروح القدسِ حتى تصيروا يومياً بروحِ المحبة وفي كل حالة بقرب كل إنسان وذلك كي تستطيعوا بحكمة ومحبة أن تَتغلّبواُ على أي صعوبةِ. أنا معكم وأتشفع لكل واحد منكم أمام يسوع المسيح. شكراً لكم لتلبيتكم ندائي 

25 يونيه 2000​أبنائي الأعزاء! اَدْعوكمَ اليوم إِلى الصّلاةِ. من يصلى لا يخاف المستقبل. لا تنسوا يا صغاري أني معكم وأني أَحْبكم جميعاً. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي .  

رسالة الظّهور السّنوي لأفانكا فى 25 يونيو 2000​تظهر العذراء المقدسة لإفانكا سنويا فى الخامس والعشرون من يونيه من كل عام. طبقا لشهادة فيكا وماريجا وإيفان مازالت العذراء تظهر لهم شهريا، أما ميرجانا وإفانكا وجاكوف فتظهر لهم السيدة العذراء مرة كل سنة. فى ظهور 7 مايو 1985 عهدت سيدتنا لإفانكا  بالسر العاشر  واخبرتها أنها ستظهر لها طوال حياتها مرة فى السنة وذلك فى ذكرىِ الظّهور. وهكذا ظهرت فى هذه السّنةِ. دامَ الظّهورُ 7 دقائق وكانت إفانكا فى بيتِ عائلتها. الظّهورِ كَانْ لعائلة إفانكا, الزوج والأطفال الثلاث. قدمت سيدتنا الرّسالةَ التّاليةَ 
 لقد قَدّمتُ نفسي كملكة السلامِ. إني أَدْعوكَ مرة أخري إِلى السّلام والصوم والصلاة. جَدّدوا صلاةَ العائلات ونالوا بركتي أخبرتنا إفانكا أن سيدتنا كَانتْ سعيدةَ وتكلمت معها عن السّرِ السادس.

25 يوليه 2000​أبنائي الأعزاء! لا تَنْسوا أنّكم هنا على الأرضِ في طريق الأبدية وأن بيتكمَ لهو في السّماءِ. لهذا انفتحوا يا صغاري لمحبة الرب واتركوا محبة الذات والإثمِ. حتى يكون فرحكم فقط في العثور على الرب في الصّلاةِ اليوميةِ. لهذا استغلوا هذا الوقت بطريقه حسنه وصلوا, صلوا, صلوا. والرب سيكون قريب منكم فى الصلاة ومن خلال الصلاة ِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي 

25 أغسطس 2000​أبنائي  الأعزاء! اَرْغبُ أَنْ تشاركونى فرحىَ. إني أشعر من قلبي الطاهر أنّ هناك العديد من الذينُ اقتربوا منى وحملوا نصرة قلبي الطاهر في قلوبهم بالصَلاةِ والتَوبة. اَرْغبُ أَنْ أشكركم وأَنْ أحثكم أَنْ تَفعلوا المزيد من أجل الرب وملكوته بالحبِّ وبقوةِ الروح القدس. أنا معكم وأُبارككمَ ببركتي الأموميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي 

25 سبتمبر 2000​أبنائي الأعزاء! اَدْعوكمَ اليوم أَنْ تَفْتحَوا أنفسكم للصّلاة ِ. حتى تصبح الصلاة فرحة لكم . جَدّدواْ صلواتكم فى عائلاتكم وكونوا مجموعاتِ للصلاة . ستختبرون بهذه الطريقة بهجة الصّلاةِ والتآخي,  كل الذينِ يَصلّوا وأعضاءُ فى مجموعاتِ الصّلاةِ هم مفتوحين للرب من قلوبهم ويَشْهدوا محبة الرب بشكل مفرح, أنا معكم واَحْملكمُ جميعا في قلبي وأُبارككمَ ببركتي الأموميةِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي  

25 أكتوبر 2000​أبنائي  الأعزاء, اَرْغبُ اليوم أَنْ اَفْتحَ قلبي الأمومي لكم وأَنْ أدعوكم جميعاً للصلاة  كي تتحقق نواياي. اَرْغبُ أَنْ أُعيد الصلاة معكم  وأَنْ أدْعوكمَ إِلى الصوم الذي أود أن أقدمه لأبني يسوع لأجل مَجيء الزمن الجديد, زمن الرّبيعِ. لقَدْ فَتحتْ لي عديد من القلوبِ فى سنةِ اليوبيلِ وتُجدّدتُ الكنيسة بالرّوحِ. أنى فرحانة معكم واَشْكرُ الرب لأجل عطيته. صغاري, أَدْعوكم للصلاة, صلوا , صلوا حتى تصير الصلاةِ أمر مفرح لكم . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي  

25 نوفمبر 2000​أبنائي الأعزاء! اليوم, عندما تكون السماء قُريْبه منكم على نحو خاص، اَدْعوكمَ إِلى الصّلاةِ كي تضعوا, من خلال الصّلاةِ, الرب فى الدرجة الأولى من حياتكم. صغاري, أنا اليوم بقربكم وأُباركُكم جميعا ببركتي الأموميةِ حتى تكون لديكم قوةُ ومحبة لكل الناسِ الذين تُقابلوهمُ في حياتكمَ, أَعطوهم محبة الرب. إني فرحة معكم وأريد أَنْ أُخبركمَ أن أخوكَم سلافكو قَدْ ولد في السّماءِ  وهو يتشفع لكم . شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي  

25 ديسمبر 2000​أبنائي الأعزاء, اليوم, عندما مَنحَنى الرب أن أكُونَ معكم ومعي الطفل, فرحت من أجلكم وأعطيت الشكر للرب لأجل كل شيءِ قَدْ فعله في سنة اليوبيل هذه. لقد شكرت الرب لأجل كل منِ قالوا  نعم  للرب. إني أُبارككمُ جميعاً ببركتي وببركةِ يسوع الرضيع. إني أَصلّي معكم جميعا بفرح داعية أن يولد الفرح فى قلوبكمَ حتى تحملوا بفرح الفرح الذى يغمرنى اليوم. من خلال  هذا الطّفلِ أحضرت لكم منقذ قلوبكم والذى يدعوكم أن تقدسوا حياتكم ِ. شكراً لتلبيتكم ندائي  

رسالة الظهور السنوي لجاكوف فى 25 ديسمبر 2000​عند الظّهورِ الأخيرِ لجاكوف في 12 سبتمبر 1998, قالت له سيدتنا أنهها ستظهر له مرة كل سنة, في 25 ديسمبر, فى عيد الميلادِ. بَدأَ الظّهورُ 3:20 بعد الظهر ودامَ 10 دقيقة. أتت سيدتنا بفرح ويسوع الرضيع على ذراعيهاِ. وبَاركتْ كل شخصَ ومنحت تلك الرسالة
 بُني العزيزِ! اليوم, عندما ولد يسوع, وبولادته جلب فرح وحبّ وسلام لا حصر له، إني اَدْعوكَم أَنْ تقُولَوا نعم ليسوع. افتحواْ قلوبكَ لكي يدخلها يسوع ويسكن فيها ويعمل من خلالكم. بهذه الطريقة فقط سَتَكُونواُ قادرينَ أَنْ تَفْهمَوا الجمال الحقيقى لمحبه الرب والفرح والسلام. بُني العزيز, أفرح بمولد يسوع وصلى من أجل كل القلوبِ التي لم تقبل يسوع كي يجئ ويدخل فى كل قلوبهم وأن يَبْدأُ العَمَل من خلالهم وحتى يكون كل شخصِ مثالَ الشخصِ الحقيقيِ الذى يَعْمل الرب من خلالهُ. *


----------

